# Gas wird teurer: Ab Oktober sind pro Kilowattstunde 2,4 Cent mehr fällig



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gas wird teurer: Ab Oktober sind pro Kilowattstunde 2,4 Cent mehr fällig*

					Die Trading Hub Europe teilte heute mit, dass die Gasumlage, die ab Oktober in Deutschland gelten soll, 2,419 Cent pro Kilowattstunde für die Bürger betragen wird. Damit sollen die Gasversorger entlastet werden, die teureres Gas statt des günstigen aus Russland einkaufen müssen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Gas wird teurer: Ab Oktober sind pro Kilowattstunde 2,4 Cent mehr fällig*


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

Pech, ich gehöre übrigens auch dazu ... 
Nur, seit ich erfuhr, daß bei uns auch die Fernwärme zu einem gehörigen Anteil durch Gas erzeugt wird, bin ich etwas vorsichtiger geworden.
Was mich bereits seit 2-3 Monaten ärgert, ist der Umstand, daß wir hier in diesem Land Gas zur Stromerzeugung verfeuern, als gäbe es kein Morgen ... Allzeitrekorde! ... und die Kohlekraftwerke langweilen sich eher und dümpeln vor sich hin. Es geht hier nicht um die Abdeckung von Spitzenlasten durch Gas!! Nein, ein Artikel auf "welt.de" vorhin dazu verursachte bei mir fast Übelkeit ... entweder werden die verantwortlichen Politiker von Moskau bezahlt ... oder sie sie sind noch dämlicher als man es aus dem TV manchmal vermuten darf ...


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

Das wirkliche Problem für Gaskunden (ich selbst bin auch einer) sind die regulären Preiserhöhungen, die spätestens am Ende eines Vertrags oder einer Preisgarantie zuschlagen werden - und da sprechen selbst eher optimistische Prognosen von einer mindestens Verdreifachung von typischen 8 auf typische 24 Cent pro Kilowattstunde, was 16 Cent zusätzlich wären - selbstverständlich nach oben offen. Angesichts dieses Szenarios werden viele Betroffene über die zweieinhalb oder drei Cent dieser Umlage - so schmerzlich auch die im Einzelfall schon sein mögen - nur müde lächeln können.


----------



## DarkWing13 (15. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Das wirkliche Problem für Gaskunden (ich selbst bin auch einer) sind die regulären Preiserhöhungen, die spätestens am Ende eines Vertrags oder einer Preisgarantie zuschlagen werden - und da sprechen selbst eher optimistische Prognosen von einer mindestens Verdreifachung von typischen 8 auf typische 24 Cent pro Kilowattstunde, was 16 Cent zusätzlich wären - selbstverständlich nach oben offen. Angesichts dieses Szenarios werden viele Betroffene über die zweieinhalb oder drei Cent dieser Umlage - so schmerzlich auch die im Einzelfall schon sein mögen - nur müde lächeln können.


So siehts aus, denn die dicke Keule kommt erst noch.
100% volle Gasspeicher bedeuten 2 Monate bei "normalen" Verbrauch der Industrie und Haushalte.
Ein Winter kann aber auch mal 5 Monate andauern. 
Die Gasumlage ist ein Ablenkungsmanöver, damit die Presse und die Bürger was zum aufregen haben, während die eigentlichen  Preise durch die Hintertür kommen. 
Strompreise von 50 Cent und mehr werden auch in "Aussicht" gestellt...


----------



## waynetrain (15. August 2022)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Strompreise von 50 Cent und mehr werden auch in "Aussicht" gestellt...



Die werden nicht in Aussicht gestellt, die sind bei Neuverträgen mittlerweile Standard.



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Ein Winter kann aber auch mal 5 Monate andauern.



Im Mittelgebirge oder in den Voralpen vllt. Ansonsten gibt es mal 1-2 Wochen Minusgrade und den Rest des Winters sind es 5-10°C plus. Klimawandel sei dank *lol


----------



## Zanza (15. August 2022)

Wird es auch Kontrollen geben, von wo das Gas stammt, denn hier wird sicherlich jeder Gasversorger das es dabei um das " Teuere " Gas handelt behaupten.


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

Zanza schrieb:


> Wird es auch Kontrollen geben, von wo das Gas stammt, denn hier wird sicherlich jeder Gasversorger das es dabei um das " Teuere " Gas handelt behaupten.


Du kannst schon davon ausgehen, dass die geltend gemachten Mehrkosten auch mit entsprechenden Rechnungen belegt werden müssen.


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Strompreise von 50 Cent und mehr werden auch in "Aussicht" gestellt...


Ja, das wird kommen! Derzeit wird offensichtlich unverändert Erdgas als als teuerste Quelle überhaupt bis zum Abwinken verstromt!! -> Quelle "welt.de" von vorhin ...


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

waynetrain schrieb:


> Die werden nicht in Aussicht gestellt, die sind bei Neuverträgen mittlerweile Standard.


Viele haben derzeit noch das Glück örtlicher Versorger - die guten alten Stadtwerke - bei denen die Preise noch deutlich niedriger sind als bei der restlichen Preisvergleichskonkurrenz. Bei mir in Bonn bekommt man beispielsweise derzeit bei Neuverträgen die Kilowattstunde Strom noch für vergleichsweise günstige 36 Cent. Ohne Stadtwerke ist man tatsächlich auch hier bereits im Bereich 50 bis 60 Cent.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. August 2022)

OMG, entlastungspacket für Gasversorger. 
Die haben Milliarden auf der Kante und bekommen jetzt noch mehr in den Ar.... geschoben.
Einfach nur ein Witz.
Für 9€-Ticket und Benzin-Entlastung Monate brauchen und für das, wird sofort was gemacht.
Der Bürger in Deutschland ist nur noch zum Melken da.


----------



## waynetrain (15. August 2022)

Auch interessant: Shell und RWE verzichten auf Gelder aus der Umlage. Zumindest zunächst.


----------



## Lantis86 (15. August 2022)

Dann muss ich mir die RTX 4090 wohl aus dem Kopf schlagen… First World Problems…


----------



## Cybnotic (15. August 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Ja, das wird kommen! Derzeit wird offensichtlich unverändert Erdgas als als teuerste Quelle überhaupt bis zum Abwinken verstromt!! -> Quelle "welt.de" von vorhin ...


Da sind aber Gas Kunden doppelt gekniffen..  da jede Gastherme auch Strom benotigt und ohne Strom nicht funktioniert..
MfG


waynetrain schrieb:


> Die werden nicht in Aussicht gestellt, die sind bei Neuverträgen mittlerweile Standard.
> 
> 
> 
> Im Mittelgebirge oder in den Voralpen vllt. Ansonsten gibt es mal 1-2 Wochen Minusgrade und den Rest des Winters sind es 5-10°C plus. Klimawandel sei dank *lol


Aber auch nur Abzocke..  Der Strompreis wird Fallen müssen,  durch die Erneuerbaren Quellen. Wind, Wasserkraft und  Solar  etc.  Auch Steuern schon viele Solaranlagen bei..  oder Nutzen diese schon rein Privat.  Also die Abzocke kann  was Strom angeht dann schnell für die Konzerne nach hinten losgehen


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

waynetrain schrieb:


> Auch interessant: Shell und RWE verzichten auf Gelder aus der Umlage. Zumindest zunächst.


Man will halt Druck aus dem Übergewinnsteuer-Diskussionskessel nehmen - angemessen und nicht unclever.


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Da sind aber Gas Kunden doppelt gekniffen.. da jede Gastherme auch Strom benotigt und ohne Strom nicht funktioniert..


Richtig ... für mich persönlich zählt glücklicherweise "nur" das Erdgas ... ich habe seit fast 10 Jahren eine ordentliche Solarzelle ... bei 50 oder mehr Cent pro KWh rechne ich glegentlich mal nach. Das war damals eine geniale Entscheidung 


Cybnotic schrieb:


> Der Strompreis wird Fallen müssen, durch die Erneuerbaren Quellen.


Nein ... das ist ein politisch gewollter Preis! Die tatsächlichen Kosten  ohne Steuern, Gebühren und  Umlagen sind immer noch eher marginal, trotz des Geschreis hier ... aber das Gegenteil wird uns offensichtlich durch unsere Politiker immer noch erfolgreich vermittelt


----------



## restX3 (15. August 2022)

Ich geb der Ampel keine 4 Jahre. Das ist die inkompetenteste Regierung, die ich bisher in DE erlebt hab.
Mein Vater ist ähnlicher Meinung und der ist 67. Geht immer noch arbeiten in der Firma, da die Rente vorne und hinten nicht reicht.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (15. August 2022)

Diese Inkompetenz macht einen so wütend..


Wir haben von 74€/Monat Mal vorsorglich auf 250€/Monat den Abschlag erhöht (hab mit 25c/kWh Gas kalkuliert)
Und Strom wird auch immer teurer.

Wir können es uns zwar noch leisten aber dafür werden viele andere Sachen auf der Strecke bleiben (neue Küche.. Weihnachten.. Mal n neuer Fernseher... Reparaturen am Auto ect)  denn mein Lohn und der meiner Frau wird sich so schnell leider nicht erhöhen.  Und diese ca 300€ mehr Belastung/Monat ist das was wir überhaupt so zur Seite legen können nach Abzug aller Kosten.



Man hat Kohle Kraftwerke und sichere Atomkraftwerke abgeschaltet..
Ersetzt durch Windräder und Solarparks.. und damit das alles grundlastfähig ist hat man nochmal die gleiche Menge als Gaskraftwerke hingeklatscht..

Wir haben die höchsten Steuern.. die höchsten Strom und Energiepreise weltweit..
Eine Infrastruktur die total Marode ist.. Straßen, Brücken.. Schulen..
Aber mit der Gießkanne Gelder in andere Länder verschenken.


Und dann wundert man sich über einen "Fachkräfte Mängel" wo die Leute
mittlerweile abwägen müssen

-alles vom Mindestlohn selbst zu zahlen

Oder

-harzen und aufs gleiche rauskommen


Und unsere Medien feiern Aktionen von Umwelt Terroristen


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Da sind aber Gas Kunden doppelt gekniffen..  da jede Gastherme auch Strom benotigt und ohne Strom nicht funktioniert..
> MfG


Da würde ich aber mal behaupten, dass die Stromkosten einer Gastherme im Vergleich zu den Gaskosten (insbesondere den zukünftigen) komplett vernachlässigbar sind. Da liegen wir in einer Größenordnung von vielleicht 50 Euro pro Jahr.


----------



## BigYundol (15. August 2022)

Betrifft mich zum Glück nicht. Das einzige Gas in meinem Haushalt ist jenes, das ich furze. Bräuchte ich auch nicht.

Erneuerbare Energien ftw! ^^


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

restX3 schrieb:


> Ich geb der Ampel keine 4 Jahre. Das ist die inkompetenteste Regierung, die ich bisher in DE erlebt hab.
> Mein Vater ist ähnlicher Meinung und der ist 67. Geht immer noch arbeiten in der Firma, da die Rente vorne und hinten nicht reicht.


Das ist nur ein voreiliger Gedanke: Für Frau Merkel war Inkompetenz in 16 Jahren kein Argument auch nur irgendeinen der offensichtlich überforderten Minister/Ministerinnen zu entlassen ... und wenn es z.B. um Herrn Scheuer geht, der wohl Abermilliarden zu unseren Lasten versenkt hat, reicht auch Vorsatz in diesem Zusammenhang heutzutage nicht mehr aus  ...
Da werden wir noch einiges als Steuerzahler verdauen müssen ... länger als 4 Jahre ...


----------



## Blackfirehawk (15. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Der Strompreis wird Fallen müssen, durch die Erneuerbaren Quellen. Wind, Wasserkraft und Solar etc. Auch Steuern schon viele Solaranlagen bei..


Der Strompreis richtig sich nach der teuersten Art der Erzeugung.

Da weder Wind noch Solar auch nur ansatzweise grundlastfähig ist.. hat Deutschland im gleichen Maße wie diese erneuerbaren Energien  Gaskraftwerke ausgebaut (und die auf EU ebene Grün gelabelt) um diese grundlastfähigkeit sicher zu stellen. 
Schaltest du nun Gaskraftwerke ab musst du gleichzeitig die entsprechenden Windkraftanlagen runterfahren um Schwankungen im Netz zu kompensieren 


Das ist also genau das Problem was wir gerade haben , den dadurch wurde der Strompreis quasi an den Gaspreis gekoppelt.

Und wir reden immer noch vom Winter 2022/23

Der Winter 23/24 wird dementsprechend noch teurer


----------



## sfc (15. August 2022)

Die Folgen von 16 Jahren Merkel und einseitiger Berichterstattung zugunsten Merkels und den Grünen in den öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien wurden schon vor Jahren vorausgesagt, aber immer brav kleingeredet, teilweise hat man Kritiker auch diffamiert. Im Prinzip haben es die Deutschen verdient. Der nächste Heilsbringer nach Merkel ist Habeck. Bin gespannt, ob er den Scherbenhaufen hinterher auch wegfegt. Kommt es im Winter wirklich zur völligen Deindustrialisierung, ist nicht nur der Mittelstand final dahin, auch einen Sozialstaat wird es dann auf absehbare Zeit nicht mehr geben. Da kann die Ampel so viel Geld drucken, wie sie lustig ist, es wird keinen Wert mehr haben. Hoffen wir mal auf einen glimpflichen Ausgang. Als Deutschland das letzte Mal in die Hyperinflation schlitterte, hat das den Aufschwung der NSDAP ermöglicht. So etwas wird sich hoffentlich nie wiederholen. Leider haben wir nicht nur eine Inflation beim Geld, sondern auch eine Inflation der Inkompetenz. Egal, welche Partei man nimmt: Aufsteigen tun da offenbar nur Schwätzer und Deppen. Auch die angebliche Alternative ist nur ein Sammelbecken für Idioten.


----------



## DasPaul (15. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Aber auch nur Abzocke..  Der Strompreis wird Fallen müssen,  durch die Erneuerbaren Quellen. Wind, Wasserkraft und  Solar  etc.  Auch Steuern schon viele Solaranlagen bei..  oder Nutzen diese schon rein Privat.  Also die Abzocke kann  was Strom angeht dann schnell für die Konzerne nach hinten losgehen



Wovon träumst Du Nachst?

Merke: Grundversorgung die privatisiert wird führt stets nur zu einem: Zu höheren Preisen. Der Strommarkt ist das Paradebeispiel dafür. Und das der Markt nix regelt, sieht man an der jetzt (angeblich) notwendigen Umlage für Gas. Für den Fall, dass entsprechende Versorger tatsächlich nicht liquide sind/wären, bedeutet das nur, dass sie in der Vergangenheit nicht ordentlich gewirtschaftet (Rücklagen gebildet) haben, um einen bisher doch noch recht kurzen Zeitraum zu überbrücken. Wenn der Markt das regeln würde, dann würde man solche Unternehmen schlicht abwickeln.

Die Menschen in D werden immer direkter veralbert, lange geht das nicht mehr gut. Vorsorglich werden freilich nun bereits zu befürchtende Unruhen im Herbst/Winter vorab geframed. Credo: Alle rechts, Coronaleugner, Querdenker, Extremisten, x-beliebiger, anderweitiger, neusprechdefinierter Kampfbegriff.


----------



## czk666 (15. August 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Diese Inkompetenz macht einen so wütend..
> 
> 
> Wir haben von 74€/Monat Mal vorsorglich auf 250€/Monat den Abschlag erhöht (hab mit 25c/kWh Gas kalkuliert)
> ...


Dreihundert pro Monat? Habt ihr ein Haus mit 8 Zimmern?


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

restX3 schrieb:


> Ich geb der Ampel keine 4 Jahre. Das ist die inkompetenteste Regierung, die ich bisher in DE erlebt hab.
> Mein Vater ist ähnlicher Meinung und der ist 67. Geht immer noch arbeiten in der Firma, da die Rente vorne und hinten nicht reicht.


Ich kritisiere die Politik ja auch ständig, aber man muss sich halt immer auch die Frage stellen, was andere Regierungen als die Ampel (die natürlich schon deshalb ein grundsätzliches Problem hat, weil sich SPD und Grüne mit der FDP die Opposition in die eigene Regierung geholt haben, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) denn großartig besser oder anders hätten machen können oder sollen. Ich selber bin da ehrlich gesagt überfragt.

Die grundsätzliche Problematik der Energieabhängigkeit von Russland mag bereits auf Schröder-Rot-Grün zurückzuführen sein, wurde aber nun mal in den vergangenen 16 Jahren vor allem von Merkels CDU(/CSU) fleißigst zementiert. Und den schleppenden Ausbau der Erneuerbaren kann man wohl kaum in erster Linie den Grünen anlasten. Noch viel weniger die knappe Rente deines Vaters; da dürften die politischen Versäumnisse wohl deutlich weiter zurückliegen als der Zeitpunkt der letzten Bundestagswahl.

Die einzige Chance, mittelfristig weiter billiges Gas aus Russland zu bekommen, wäre es letztlich gewesen, gute Miene zum Ukraine-Krieg zu machen. Ob er/sie das befürwortet, muss hier jeder/jede für sich entscheiden.

Ansonsten zahlen wir jetzt halt alle die Rechnung für die (Energie-)Politik unserer demokratisch gewählten Regierungen der letzten 20 Jahre, und ich glaube kaum, dass sich dem irgendeine Regierung - aus welchen Parteien auch immer sie sich zusammensetzt - hätte entziehen können. Das soll jetzt nicht als Plädoyer gegen Demokratie missverstanden werden, aber das sind nun mal Folgen von Demokratie, die man aushalten können muss: Es ist eben nicht Schröders oder Merkels Energiepolitik, sondern unsere (als demokratischer Gesamtheit). Niemand von uns wurde gezwungen, Schröder oder Merkel zu wählen. Wir hatten alle die Freiheit, anders zu wählen. Haben wir nicht (oder nicht in ausreichender Zahl) gemacht. Also müssen wir jetzt auch mit dem Ergebnis leben. Demokratie live.


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

DasPaul schrieb:


> Merke: Grundversorgung die privatisiert wird führt stets nur zu einem: Zu höheren Preisen.


Das ist richtig und nicht verwunderlich ...
Was mich ärgert, daß dann zusätzlich  in Krisenzeiten, wenn diese Versorger sich bereits eine goldene Nase verdient haben und doch irgendwann wackelig erscheinen, der Steuerzahler genau für diesen inszenierten Murks doch wieder nachlegen muß ... einfach übel! ... mal von RWE und Shell abgesehen ...


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

czk666 schrieb:


> Dreihundert pro Monat? Habt ihr ein Haus mit 8 Zimmern?


Wieso? Das sind die ganz normalen Mehrkosten, die auf einen durchschnittlichen Haushalt mindestens zukommen, wenn man für den Winter 23/24 mit einer Verdreifachung des Gas- und einer Verdoppelung des Strompreises rechnet. Rechne das doch einfach mal für deinen Haushalt aus. Ich bin gespannt, auf welche Summe du kommst ...


----------



## Cybnotic (15. August 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Der Strompreis richtig sich nach der teuersten Art der Erzeugung.
> 
> Da weder Wind noch Solar auch nur ansatzweise grundlastfähig ist.. hat Deutschland im gleichen Maße wie diese erneuerbaren Energien  Gaskraftwerke ausgebaut (und die auf EU ebene Grün gelabelt) um diese grundlastfähigkeit sicher zu stellen.
> Schaltest du nun Gaskraftwerke ab musst du gleichzeitig die entsprechenden Windkraftanlagen runterfahren um Schwankungen im Netz zu kompensieren
> ...


Hi, bis dahin werde  ich mir ne Solaranlage anschaffen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. August 2022)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> OMG, entlastungspacket für Gasversorger.
> Die haben Milliarden auf der Kante und bekommen jetzt noch mehr in den Ar.... geschoben.


Nur das es nicht um die gasversorger sondern die -impoteure geht. Große misch-konzerne wie shell und RWE fördern selbst gas oder können quer finanzieren um den verlust beim gas-import aus zu gleichen, aber reine gas-importeure stehen halt mit dem rücken zur wand.
Letztlich ist das ganze dann eine entscheidung von ggf. 500€ mehr im jahr bezahlen (bei durchschnittlichem gas-verbrauch einer familie) oder ohne gas im winter frieren. Letzteres kannst du ja auch selbst herbei führen...


Hoppss schrieb:


> Richtig ... für mich persönlich zählt glücklicherweise "nur" das Erdgas ... ich habe seit fast 10 Jahren eine ordentliche Solarzelle ... bei 50 oder mehr Cent pro KWh rechne ich glegentlich mal nach. Das war damals eine geniale Entscheidung



Jup. Bin auch froh über meine "experimentier-anlage" die mich selbst ein paar tage über einen blackout bringen dürfte.


Hoppss schrieb:


> Nein ... das ist ein politisch gewollter Preis!


Jain... Und wenn, dann politisch gewollt noch von CDU+SPD oder CDU+FDP...
Wen es interessiert und wer des lesens mächtig ist, hier ein artikel warum die strompreise so hoch sind








						Warum der Strom wirklich so teuer geworden ist
					

Bürger und Wirtschaft leiden unter hohen Strompreisen. Als Ursache gilt teures Erdgas, das zur Stromerzeugung benötigt wird. Tatsächlich liegt es an der Strombörse - und Rekordgewinne bei Kraftwerkbetreibern sind die Folge. Von Michael Houben.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Der Abschnitt "Preis des teuersten Kaftwerks müssen alle zahlen" ist der eigentlich interessante.


----------



## FetterKasten (15. August 2022)

Is ja geil,  3 Monate ein bischen beim Bus- und Autofahren "gespart", nicht zu vergessen der Wahnsinnsbonus von 300 Euro, wo netto 150 Euro über bleiben.
Im Gegenzug wird auf unbestimmt lange Zeit das Preisrisiko, was eigtl der Versorger zu tragen hat, politisch auf die Endverbraucher umgelegt.

Wer hört sich dieses Propagandagelaber überhaupt noch an...
Peanuts geben und nen Schweinebraten abschöpfen


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Hi, bis dahin werde ich mir ne Solaranlage anschaffen


Die Entscheidung kommt möglicherweise zu spät ... ein Freund von mir hat seit Mai 10 Solarpaneels auf dem Dach, und keinen Strom: Der erforderliche Wechselrichter aus China fehlt bis heute ...
PS: Und ja ... dann unbedingt eine Möglichkeit einplanen, mit der Du dich vom öffentlichen Stromnetz abklemmen kannst ... ansonsten ist das alles nur halbgar ...


----------



## Blackfirehawk (15. August 2022)

czk666 schrieb:


> Dreihundert pro Monat? Habt ihr ein Haus mit 8 Zimmern?


Nichtmals.
70qm Dachgeschoss Wohnung aus den 80ern

Mein Gas-Versorger hat letzen Monat gas von 7,3cent/KWh auf 19,6cent/KWh erhöht..
Jetzt kommt erstmal die energie-Abgabe dazu die nach 3 Monaten nochmal erhöht wird..

Strom ist auch teurer geworden (Werte muss ich gucken sind aber 35€ mehr Abschlag)
Hinzukommt Benzin/Diesel um zur Arbeit zu kommen..

Da sind die gestiegenen Lebensmittel Preise noch gar nicht gerechnet

Und ende des Jahres wird die CO2 Steuer auch noch erhöht


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> 70qm Dachgeschoss Wohnung aus den 80ern


Genau ... sowas wird in den täglichen Infos zu den Teuerungen einfach übergebügelt ...


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug wird auf unbestimmt lange Zeit das Preisrisiko, was eigtl der Versorger zu tragen hat, politisch auf die Endverbraucher umgelegt.


"Unbestimmt lang" ist die Zeit nicht; die Umlage ist befristet bis März 2024.

Ansonsten stellt sich halt die Frage nach Alternativen. Wäre es dir lieber, wenn dein Versorger irgendwann pleite geht und dich gar nicht mehr versorgen kann? Dann viel Spaß mit dem anschließenden Neuvertrag zu dreifachen Kosten. Oder wenn es die Regierung deinem Versorger erlaubt hätte, dir außerordentlich zu kündigen? Neuvertrag, die Zweite. Klar, spätestens wenn der alte Vertrag endet, winkt sowieso ein neuer, aber eben auch erst dann.

Fragwürdig ist sicherlich, warum andere systemrelevante Unternehmen wie Banken oder Fluglinien von allen Steuerzahlern gerettet werden müssen, in Bedrängnis geratene Energieunternehmen aber nur von den Gaskunden. So richtig schlüssig wirkt das auf mich nicht.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (15. August 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Genau ... sowas wird in den täglichen Infos zu den Teuerungen einfach übergebügelt ...


Die Wohnung ist zum Glück noch Recht günstig.. 
wenn ich hier in der Gegend eine ähnlich große Bude zur Miete suche bin ich direkt 250-400€ mehr pro Monat los.. und dann reden wir nicht von nem topgedämmten Neubau sondern von ner anderen 80er Jahre Bude


----------



## FetterKasten (15. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Wäre es dir lieber, wenn dein Versorger irgendwann pleite geht und dich gar nicht mehr versorgen kann?


Mir wärs lieber, hätten die hohlen Politiker moderne AKWs nicht abgeschaltet, das Risiko von Versorgungsproblemen diversifiziert und nicht nur auf die Russen gesetzt.

Wobei das Problem auf Putin zu schieben auch lächerlich ist. Das ist jetzt nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, jämmerliche Politik jetzt und Jahre der schlecht umgesetzten Energiewende vorher haben es verursacht.

Jetzt wird dann noch deren Unfähigkeit direkt auf uns umgelagert.
Und die deutschen Klugscheißer müssen im Ausland nach Strom und Gas betteln gehen.


----------



## Schori (15. August 2022)

restX3 schrieb:


> Ich geb der Ampel keine 4 Jahre. Das ist die inkompetenteste Regierung, die ich bisher in DE erlebt hab.
> Mein Vater ist ähnlicher Meinung und der ist 67. Geht immer noch arbeiten in der Firma, da die Rente vorne und hinten nicht reicht.


Die Ampel muss die Inkompetenz und Vetternwirtschaft der letzten Dekaden schwarz/rot und zwischendrin Gelb ausbaden. Genauso wie dein Vater.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. August 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur das es nicht um die gasversorger sondern die -impoteure geht. Große misch-konzerne wie shell und RWE fördern selbst gas oder können quer finanzieren um den verlust beim gas-import aus zu gleichen, aber reine gas-importeure stehen halt mit dem rücken zur wand.
> Letztlich ist das ganze dann eine entscheidung von ggf. 500€ mehr im jahr bezahlen (bei durchschnittlichem gas-verbrauch einer familie) oder ohne gas im winter frieren. Letzteres kannst du ja auch selbst herbei führen...


Ja und wie viele dadurch in die Armut rutschen, privat Insolvenz  oder gar im kalten sitzen, das interessiert keinen.
Hauptsache die "armen" Importeure, die habe genug Geld die letzten Jahrzehnte gemacht.
Den der Gaspreis, auch vor Krieg und Covid, kannte nur eine Richtung, TEUER.
Daher eine Frechheit, das mal wieder der Bürger die Zeche zahlen darf.


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Mir wärs lieber, hätten die hohlen Politiker moderne AKWs nicht abgeschaltet, das Risiko von Versorgungsproblemen diversifiziert und nicht nur auf die Russen gesetzt.


Alles berechtigte Kritik an der Politik der Vergangenheit, aber daran ist ja nun mal nichts mehr zu ändern und mit den Problemen der Gegenwart muss man ja trotzdem irgendwie umgehen.


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wobei das Problem auf Putin zu schieben auch lächerlich ist. Das ist jetzt nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, jämmerliche Politik jetzt und Jahre der schlecht umgesetzten Energiewende vorher haben es verursacht.


Tja, man hat sich halt selbst dann noch der Illusion hingegeben, der Putin meine es schon nicht so ernst - und auch North Stream 2 weiter lustig vorangetrieben - als er 2014 die Krim annektiert hat. Wie dumm kann man sein? Natürlich ist es immer bequem, sich hinter den offensichtlichen Verbrechen und Verfehlungen eines kriegslüsternen Autokraten zu verstecken. Der ist halt böse, da sind sich alle einig.


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Den der Gaspreis, auch vor Krieg und Covid, kannte nur eine Richtung, TEUER.


Das ist Unsinn. Bevor mir mein Versorger im Sommer letzten Jahres eine Änderungskündigung geschickt hat, habe ich für die Kilowattstunde Gas knapp 7 Cent gezahlt. Bis zum ersten Coronaherbst waren es sogar nur etwas mehr als 5 Cent, und ich kenne Leute, die haben sogar noch weniger bezahlt. Was soll denn daran bitte teuer sein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2022)

Moment mal... 2,4 cent/kWh? DAFÜR seit Wochen der Aufriss?!

Ich bin kein Gaskunde, das vorneweg. Aber lass mich mal grob rechnen.
Das Haus hier zu heizen erfordert pro Jahr mit Warmwasser rund 2500L Heizöl, das sind überschlagen 25.000 kWh Wärmeenergie. Bedeutet das würde 25000x2,4cent = 600€ im Jahr teurer. Wow.

Ich durfte diesen Sommer für mein Öl 1,28 €/L zahlen (nachdem es vor der Krise zwischen 50 und 70 cent lag), aktuell wärens über 1,50 €/l. Das sind Mehrkosten bei 2500L Öl von ganz grob 2000€ im Jahr, also mehr als das dreifache der bösen Gasumlage.

Also rein über die vielgehypte neue Gasumlage sehe ich da nicht den großen Hammer kommen, dennoch wir die in den Medien gepusht ohne Ende - zumindest im Vergleich zu "regulären" Preiserhöhungen bei fossilen Energieträgern aller Art sowie Strom - denn die werden vermutlich WEIT höher ausfallen als das bisschen Gasumlage. Das will man wohl so noch nicht groß breittreten.


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Moment mal... 2,4 cent/kWh? DAFÜR seit Wochen der Aufriss?!
> 
> Also rein über die vielgehypte neue Gasumlage sehe ich da nicht den großen Hammer kommen, dennoch wir die in den Medien gepusht ohne Ende - zumindest im Vergleich zu "regulären" Preiserhöhungen bei fossilen Energieträgern aller Art sowie Strom - denn die werden vermutlich WEIT höher ausfallen als das bisschen Gasumlage. Das will man wohl so noch nicht groß breittreten.








						Gas wird teurer: Ab Oktober sind pro Kilowattstunde 2,4 Cent mehr fällig
					

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu Gas wird teurer: Ab Oktober sind pro Kilowattstunde 2,4 Cent mehr fällig  					Die Trading Hub Europe teilte heute mit, dass die Gasumlage, die ab Oktober in Deutschland gelten soll, 2,419 Cent pro Kilowattstunde für die Bürger betragen wird. Damit sollen die...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Kotzi01 (15. August 2022)

Lustig... die nehmen uns 600Euro ca. weg im Jahr und geben uns dann ganz selbstlos 300Euro minus Steuer wieder ... also so 200Euro....  Das ist Deutsche POLITIK!


----------



## FetterKasten (15. August 2022)

Es geht ja nur um die Umlage. Wenn die langfristigen Versorgungsverträge auslaufen und die Kunden ihre neuen Verträge bekommen, steht der Hammer ja erst noch bevor.

Außerdem: Zahlen diese Umlage tatsächlich nur Privathaushalte und nicht die Industrie? Das wär ja ein zusätzlicher Hammer. Wenn nicht, dann betrifft diese Umlage auch alle anderen wegen den Produkten wo auch das mit drinsteckt.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (15. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Moment mal... 2,4 cent/kWh? DAFÜR seit Wochen der Aufriss?!
> 
> Ich bin kein Gaskunde, das vorneweg. Aber lass mich mal grob rechnen.
> Das Haus hier zu heizen erfordert pro Jahr mit Warmwasser rund 2500L Heizöl, das sind überschlagen 25.000 kWh Wärmeenergie. Bedeutet das würde 25000x2,4cent = 600€ im Jahr teurer. Wow.
> ...


Ist ja nicht nur die Gasumlage.. gleichzeitig flattern die Preiserhöhung  ja auch in die Briefkästen.
Bei mir von 7 auf 19cent

Aber ich gebe dir durchaus Recht.. auch die Heizöl Kunden sind die gelackmeierten..
Genauso wie die Dieselfahrer 

Generell ist jeder gearscht der keinen extrem teuren Neubau mit Solaranlage, Wärmepumpe und Elektro-Auto was er daheim laden kann.. hat.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. August 2022)

Ich weiß gar nicht ob wir hier Öl oder Gas haben. Das hat mich letztes Jahr beim Einzug nicht interessiert.
Ich denke wenn die Nebenkosten Abrechnung kommt wird es schon darauf stehen mit was hier geheizt wird.

Aber schon krass das wir immer für die Fehler der Politiker tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen. Das kann und darf so nicht weitergehen.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (15. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Außerdem: Zahlen diese Umlage tatsächlich nur Privathaushalte und nicht die Industrie? Das wär ja ein zusätzlicher Hammer. Wenn nicht, dann betrifft diese Umlage auch alle anderen wegen den Produkten wo auch das mit drinsteckt


Jeder zahlt das.. nur die Industrie wird die Preise weiter geben..
 ich arbeite in ner Großbäckerei.. wie haben 10 dicke Gas betriebene Durchlauf Backöfen.
Die Preisrunden mit Aldi, Lidl, Edeka und Rewe stehen noch aus (Brötchen kommen alle von uns) da wird ende des Jahres noch die Post abgehen...

Die Preiserhöhungen die wir bisher gesehen haben sind nur auf den Krieg zurück zu führen..
Ende des Jahres bei den Verhandlungen fließen noch ganz andere Sachen mit rein.

-gestiegene Transport kosten
- gestiegene Personalkosten (Anhebung Mindestlohn)
- gestiegene Energiekosten mit Umlage.
- gestiegene Materialkosten 

Kannst schon Mal davon ausgehen das am Ende des Jahres/Anfang nächsten Jahres alles um weitere 25-30% teurer wird


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Außerdem: Zahlen diese Umlage tatsächlich nur Privathaushalte und nicht die Industrie? Das wär ja ein zusätzlicher Hammer. Wenn nicht, dann betrifft diese Umlage auch alle anderen wegen den Produkten wo auch das mit drinsteckt.


Mittlerweile sollte sich wirklich rumgesprochen haben, dass (natürlich) nicht nur Privathaushalte diese Umlage zahlen, sondern auch die Industrie. Alles andere wäre wohl auch kaum zu vermitteln gewesen. Die Industrie kann immerhin tatsächlich diese Kosten - mindestens teilweise - an ihre Kunden weitergeben.


----------



## pedi (15. August 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Is ja geil,  3 Monate ein bischen beim Bus- und Autofahren "gespart", nicht zu vergessen der Wahnsinnsbonus von 300 Euro, wo netto 150 Euro über bleiben.
> Im Gegenzug wird auf unbestimmt lange Zeit das Preisrisiko, was eigtl der Versorger zu tragen hat, politisch auf die Endverbraucher umgelegt.
> 
> Wer hört sich dieses Propagandagelaber überhaupt noch an...
> Peanuts geben und nen Schweinebraten abschöpfen


und wir rentner erst garnicht bekommen.


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

pedi schrieb:


> und wir rentner erst garnicht bekommen.


Mir ist auch echt nicht klar, warum es sich die Regierung mit einer derart großen Wählergruppe wie den Rentnern verscherzt - vermutlich, weil die nächste Bundestagswahl erst 2025 und nicht schon 2023 ansteht.

Unabhängig davon, hätte man diese 300 Euro, wie fast alle anderen Entlastungspakete auch, denen zukommen sollen, die das Geld wirklich brauchen. Diese ganzen Gießkannen sollen doch einfach nur großflächig dazu dienen, das Volk still zu halten, lösen aber für niemanden, der wirklich ernsthaft von all dem betroffen ist, irgendein Problem.


----------



## ZeXes (15. August 2022)

Ich hoffe ja dieses Jahr auf einen milden Winter. Wir heizen mit Gas und ich habe schon ganz klar zu Hause gesagt:

"Dieses Jahr heißt es warm anziehen!"

Fast im ganzen Haus wird die Heizung ausgeschaltet. Einzig und allein im Bad wird die Fußbodenheizung laufen. Wir haben schon dicke decken fürs bett und Sofa gekauft. Warme Pantoffeln bereits da.


----------



## FetterKasten (15. August 2022)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Schimmel


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe dir durchaus Recht.. auch die Heizöl Kunden sind die gelackmeierten..


Ich krieg wenigstens keine Ölumlage zusätzlich... 
Aber ja, 2000€ mehr im Jahr ist schon ne Summe und es wird ja tendentiell nicht günstiger. Der Vorteil von Öl: Ich hab warm bis Weihnachten 2023. Ziemlich egal was passiert - denn das Öl ist halt in meinem keller und nicht wie Gas irgendwo im Speicher/der Leitung oder eben nicht wenns alle ist.



Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Jeder zahlt das.. nur die Industrie wird die Preise weiter geben..
> ich arbeite in ner Großbäckerei.. wie haben 10 dicke Gas betriebene Durchlauf Backöfen.


Ich arbeite in der Schwerindustrie die Gasöfen für Wärmebehandlung von riesigen Stahlbrammen nutzt. Da reden wir von grob ner Million kWh Wärmeleistung - pro Tag. Die Dinger kann man notfalls auch mit Heizöl betreiben/umbauen - nur gibts selbst industriell hier keine ~100.000 L Heizöl am Tag zu kaufen und auch logistisch geht die Menge nicht ohne weiteres.
Das wird wenns eng wird nicht weitergegeben sondern maximal heruntergefahren / Notbetrieb zum Anlagenerhalt gefahren. Davon wird kein Endkunde direkt was merken - außer dass es keine (heimisch produzierten) Windtürmchen, Autos, Brücken, Gebäude, Schiffe, Baumaschinen usw. mehr geben wird. Im nächsten Schritt fällt das dann auf...



shaboo schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Gießkannen sollen doch einfach nur großflächig dazu dienen, das Volk still zu halten, lösen aber für niemanden, der wirklich ernsthaft von all dem betroffen ist, irgendein Problem.


Die lösen generell kein Problem, egal wie sie verteilt werden - sie zögern es nur heraus bzw. dämpfen kurzfristig ein kleines Bisschen den Schmerz. Ob ich die steuerpflichtigen (!) 300€, also sagen wir netto 200€ Energiegeld dieses jahr jetzt bekomme oder nicht macht nüchtern betrachtet einfach gar keinen Unterschied. Auf die mehrkosten an Wärme, Strom usw. ist das ein kleiner einstelliger Prozentbetrag. 

Das wird für den Ottonormalmensch schon hart werden. Ich verdiene etwas über Schnitt, meine Frau deutlich drunter. Zusammen sind wir sozusagen der Ottonormalo an Einkommen. Bis jetzt kann ich alles an Mehrkosten ganz gut tragen was aber daran liegt dass wir eine vergleichsweise hohe Sparquote haben seit viele Jahren. Die nähert sich halt jetzt immer mehr der Null. Und ab dann wirds halt... "interessant".


----------



## Blackfirehawk (15. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bis jetzt kann ich alles an Mehrkosten ganz gut tragen was aber daran liegt dass wir eine vergleichsweise hohe Sparquote haben seit viele Jahren. Die nähert sich halt jetzt immer mehr der Null. Und ab dann wirds halt... "interessant".


Ist bei uns nicht anders.. und mit diesen knapp 300€ mehr Belastung im Monat die ich jetzt schon gerechnet habe (ohne Lebensmittel Preiserhöhung) wird diese Sparquote langsam echt mager.

Da werden viele nicht so lebenswichtige Dinge wegfallen.. und auch bei wichtigen Dingen (zb Winterreife) muss ich knausern.



Groß Energie einsparen ist halt nicht mehr.. tanken um zur Arbeit zu kommen muss ich.. und die Heizung komplett abschalten ist auch keine Option im Winter.


Aber laut unserer Regierung verdient man im Durchschnitt ja über 3000€ netto..
Viele Branchen suchen händeringend Leute.. aber für 12€ Mindestlohn braucht man bei den Kosten auch nicht morgens aufstehen.. da ist harzen einfacher


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Groß Energie einsparen ist halt nicht mehr


Bei mir auch nicht - das mache ich so gut es geht sowieso seit Jahrzehnten, ganz ohne Energiekrise.
Einziger Punkt wo ich heutzutage noch merklich mehr spare: Seit Corona kann ich wenn die Arbeit es zulässt ab und an von zu Hause arbeiten. Die ~40km Fahrt sind dann wieder in der Kasse.



Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Aber laut unserer Regierung verdient man im Durchschnitt ja über 3000€ netto..


Nein, ist weniger:
"Im Jahr 2022 beträgt der durchschnittliche Netto-Arbeitslohn - auch als Durchschnittsgehalt oder Durchschnittseinkommen bezeichnet - je ledigem Arbeitnehmer ohne Kinder (Steuerklasse I/0) ca. *25.583 Euro* (Schätzung)."

...sind 2130€ netto monatlich.
(https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...e/jahresarbeitslohn-in-deutschland-seit-1960/)


----------



## BxBender (15. August 2022)

Es gibt Leute, die dürfen jetzt sogar 4,35x so viel für ihren neuen Gastarif bezahlen.
Plus die Zulage komtm noch obendrauf.
Das wird aber so richtig teuer.
Ach ja, Strom kommt ja auch noch auf uns zu.
Ich werde jedenfalls meinen Computerraum aufgeben und mit dem Kram in einen Gemeinschaftsraum mit Wohnzimmer zusammenrücken.
Ein Raum weniger zu heizen, und nur noch maximal auf 2, dafür Zusatzpullover oder Decke, passt schon.
Ich bin fast schon versucht mir eine effiziente Radeon 6700 mit lediglich 175 Watt zu holen.
Ist zudem sehr kostengünstig mit 409 Euro.
Aber ich werde wohl bis nach Weihnachten warten udn dann dieses Geld in eine 7600 stecken, die dann hoffentlich sogar noch darunter bleibt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Alles berechtigte Kritik an der Politik der Vergangenheit, aber daran ist ja nun mal nichts mehr zu ändern und mit den Problemen der Gegenwart muss man ja trotzdem irgendwie umgehen.


WTF, irgendwie umgehen?? Was soll man sonst machen. Nichts Zahlen und Zahlen und Zahlen und Zahlen und ...........................................
Man hat keine Wahl.


shaboo schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn. Bevor mir mein Versorger im Sommer letzten Jahres eine Änderungskündigung geschickt hat, habe ich für die Kilowattstunde Gas knapp 7 Cent gezahlt. Bis zum ersten Coronaherbst waren es sogar nur etwas mehr als 5 Cent, und ich kenne Leute, die haben sogar noch weniger bezahlt. Was soll denn daran bitte teuer sein?


Kein Unsinn, Jedes Jahr Erhöhung des Gaspreises. Zwar manchmal nur 0.5 Cent/KWh, aber am Ende drauf Zahlen.

@Incredible Alk, auf dein Sinnlos-Post, was man eigentlich Reporten muss, fehlen einen die Worte.
Ich bin von 4.25 Cent/KWh auf 8,75 Cent/KWh gestiegen.
Dein Öl kannst du damit nicht vergleichen, denn die KWh-Zahl zum entnommen Gas in m³ ,wird jedes Jahr neu ermittelt. Da kann einfach mahl mehr KWh-Zahl entstehen und du Zahlst extra drauf.


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein, ist weniger:
> "Im Jahr 2022 beträgt der durchschnittliche Netto-Arbeitslohn - auch als Durchschnittsgehalt oder Durchschnittseinkommen bezeichnet - je ledigem Arbeitnehmer ohne Kinder (Steuerklasse I/0) ca. *25.583 Euro* (Schätzung)."
> 
> ...sind 2130€ netto monatlich.
> (https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...e/jahresarbeitslohn-in-deutschland-seit-1960/)


Da sind aber auch alle drin, die nur Teilzeit arbeiten. Gehst du von einem vollzeitbeschäftigten Arbeitnehmer aus, sind's im Durchschnitt tatsächlich immerhin 4100 brutto pro Monat.

Wie auch immer, Mehrkosten von 200, 300 oder noch mehr Euro im Monat, sind für jeden, der nicht zum oberen Einkommensviertel zählt, eine immense Summe, da sind wir uns einig, und mir ist auch nicht klar, ob die Regierung derzeit tatsächlich ein realistisches Bild davon hat, welches Potential für Spaltung und Radikalisierung das birgt.


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich bin von 4.25 Cent/KWh auf 8,75 Cent/KWh gestiegen.


Dann warst du in der Vergangenheit und bist du auch heute noch faktisch vergleichsweise extrem günstig dran, auch wenn du das persönlich anders empfinden magst. Mein Gaspreis ist in den letzten 21 Monaten auch von 5,26 auf 9,35 Cent um 80 Prozent gestiegen.

Warte einfach bis zum Winter 23/24. Sollten wir bis dahin nicht verdammt viel Glück haben, wirst du dann bei der Kilowattstunde für 25 bis 30 Cent WIRKLICH Grund haben, dich zu beschweren ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. August 2022)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ja und wie viele dadurch in die Armut rutschen, privat Insolvenz  oder gar im kalten sitzen, das interessiert keinen.
> Hauptsache die "armen" Importeure, die habe genug Geld die letzten Jahrzehnte gemacht.
> Den der Gaspreis, auch vor Krieg und Covid, kannte nur eine Richtung, TEUER.
> Daher eine Frechheit, das mal wieder der Bürger die Zeche zahlen darf.


Also die antwort zu "teuer" hast du ja schon von shaboo.
Gas wurde letztlich immer installiert, weil es billig war, gefördert wurde und alle dachten es geht immer so weiter. Jetzt ist das ganze aber nach hinten los gegangen und alle heulen. Ich mein, mit mietern hab ich ja noch halbwegs mitleid da diese nur eingeschränkt bestimmen können mit was geheizt wird, aber wer sich ein haus mit gasheizung gebaut hat... nicht wirklich. (anstatt einen ober-schlauen bau-planer einfach mal einen handwerker fragen was er installieren würde und sich über möglichkeiten selbst schlau machen plus eigene meinung bilden)
Mal davon ab, wie Incredible Alk schon schrieb, haben hier alle ihr päckchen zu tragen. Ich fahre halt jeden werktag min. 66km... mit einem diesel... und muß auch klar kommen. Geheizt wird hauptsächlich bei uns ja, gott sei dank, schon immer mit holz vom eigenen grundstück was aber auch nicht jedermanns sache ist, weil macht ja arbeit. Ansonsten gehen noch 1000l öl im jahr für warm wasser im winter (sommer=solar-thermie) und heizung im bad weg.


Hoppss schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung kommt möglicherweise zu spät ... ein Freund von mir hat seit Mai 10 Solarpaneels auf dem Dach, und keinen Strom: Der erforderliche Wechselrichter aus China fehlt bis heute ...


Fertig-ding gekauft... Bloß keine arbeit damit haben und sich selbst weiter bilden. Das kommt dann halt davon.  
Mit ein wenig aufwand stellt man sich das selbst zusammen und beschäftigt nur noch welche mit der ausführung. Dann kann man auch schnell mal komponenten wechseln, wenn etwas nicht verfügbar ist. (ich setze z.b. bei der technik auf victron und bei den modulen eigentlich auf LG, aber LG produziert ja nicht mehr   )


Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Generell ist jeder gearscht der keinen extrem teuren Neubau mit Solaranlage, Wärmepumpe und Elektro-Auto was er daheim laden kann.. hat.


Du kannst auch auf alte häuser solar-thermie und solarmodule (strom) packen. Das hab ich ja auch vor, sollte ich irgendwann mal freie bahn haben.. Nur wärmepumpe ist schwierig, je nach alter des hauses. (bei alten stadt-villen, bauernhäusern o.ä. eher nicht machbar)


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit dem Schimmel


Für schimmel braucht es aber einen warmen raum, eine kalte außenwand und am besten keine zirkulation. Fällt eines davon weg, ist essig mit schimmel.     (oder was denkst du warum sich schimmel am besten hinter schränken oder sonstig zugestellen teilen von außenwänden bildet?)


Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> und die Heizung komplett abschalten ist auch keine Option im Winter.


Einfach nur räume beheizen die auch genutzt werden. So werde ich z.b. nie verstehen, warum ein flur so warm wie das wohnzimmer sein muß und die schlafräume sind bei uns  im winter auch nicht wärmer als 10 grad.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (15. August 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Einfach nur räume beheizen die auch genutzt werden. So werde ich z.b. nie verstehen, warum ein flur so warm wie das wohnzimmer sein muß und die schlafräume sind bei uns im winter auch nicht wärmer als 10 grad.


Du bist ein Lustikus.. als wie wenn ich mehr als das Wohnzimmer heizen würde


----------



## Lotto (15. August 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nur die Gasumlage.. gleichzeitig flattern die Preiserhöhung  ja auch in die Briefkästen.
> Bei mir von 7 auf 19cent
> 
> Aber ich gebe dir durchaus Recht.. auch die Heizöl Kunden sind die gelackmeierten..
> ...


Da bist ja bisher noch gut weggekommen. Meine Eltern dürfen das 4fache wie vorher zahlen. Ich warte als Mieter noch auf ne Ankündigung vom Vermieter. Bis jetzt noch nichts gekommen. Entweder der hat noch keine Post bekommen oder den hat es selber die Sprache verschlagen.


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Geheizt wird hauptsächlich bei uns ja, gott sei dank, schon immer mit holz vom eigenen grundstück was aber auch nicht jedermanns sache ist, weil macht ja arbeit.


Du scheinst für die kommenden Monate ja schon recht gut vorbereitet zu sein. Und ja, nicht nur die Arbeit, sondern auch der Dreck aus einem eigenen Kaminofen ist nervig! Es geht dabei nicht darum, morgens das letzte noch glühende Stück Holz wieder zu pampen,  das macht manchmal sogar Spaß ... nur die Asche und den Dreck nach 2 Tagen muß man nicht 3X pro Woche haben ... 
Und ja, ein fehlender Wechselrichter für 10 Paneele kann hier nicht einfach durch die alternative Idee eines Hobbybastlers ersetzt werden ... jedenfalls nicht in unserem Land! Das würde jahrelangen offiziellen Ärger nach sich ziehen 


Lotto schrieb:


> Ich warte als Mieter noch auf ne Ankündigung vom Vermieter. Bis jetzt noch nichts gekommen. Entweder der hat noch keine Post bekommen oder den hat es selber die Sprache verschlagen.


Der muß nichts ankündigen! Das kann er garnicht. Der finanziert die Außenstände für Erdgas einfach zwischen und reicht es in der Jahresabrechnung an Dich weiter


----------



## Lotto (15. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, Mehrkosten von 200, 300 oder noch mehr Euro im Monat, sind für jeden, der nicht zum oberen Einkommensviertel zählt, eine immense Summe, da sind wir uns einig, und mir ist auch nicht klar, ob die Regierung derzeit tatsächlich ein realistisches Bild davon hat, welches Potential für Spaltung und Radikalisierung das birgt.


Jeder der schonmal ne Mietwohnung gesucht hat weiß wieviel 300 Euro Unterschied ausmachen können. Das ist quasi Unterschied zwischen Bruchbude und gut bewohnbarer Wohnung. Oder als Auto ausgedrückt: Kleinwagen vs. Mittelklasse Kombi.
Das kann also selbst für Leute mit überdurschnittlichem Einkommen ein nicht unerheblicher Einschnitt in die Lebensqualität sein.


Hoppss schrieb:


> Du scheinst für die kommenden Monate ja schon recht gut vorbereitet zu sein. Und ja, nicht nur die Arbeit, sondern auch der Dreck aus einem eigenen Kaminofen ist nervig! Es geht dabei nicht darum, morgens das letzte noch glühende Stück Holz wieder zu pampen,  das macht manchmal sogar Spaß ... nur die Asche und den Dreck nach 2 Tagen muß man nicht 3X pro Woche haben ...
> Und ja, ein fehlender Wechselrichter für 10 Paneele kann hier nicht einfach durch die alternative Idee eines Hobbybastlers ersetzt werden ... jedenfalls nicht in unserem Land! Das würde jahrelangen offiziellen Ärger nach sich ziehen
> 
> Der muß nichts ankündigen! Das kann er garnicht. Der finanziert die Außenstände für Erdgas einfach zwischen und reicht es in der Jahresabrechnung an Dich weiter


Ich weiß, wär aber doch schon interessant für mich als Mieter zu wissen auf wieviel es denn nun tatsächlich hier steigt. Ich weiß ja noch nichtmal woher der sein Gas bezieht. Krieg immer nur die Kopie der Berechnung des Verwaltungskonzerns, wo keinerlei Anbieter genannt werden.
Hab vor 2 Monaten schon den Abschlag verdoppelt, aber so wie es aussieht wird das ja vorne und hinten nicht reichen.


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das kann also selbst für Leute mit überdurschnittlichem Einkommen ein nicht unerheblicher Einschnitt in die Lebensqualität sein.


Korrekt! Und wenn ich mir die "Entlastungsideen" der Politiker so ansehe ... Was bringen Steuerentlastungen für Familien, die sowieso kaum Steuern zahlen, weil sie gerade über Hartz4 hängen ... und ja, Hartz4-Empfänger selber können sich in dieser Diskussion noch entspannt zurücklehnen ...


----------



## Blackfirehawk (15. August 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Was bringen Steuerentlastungen für Familien, die sowieso kaum Steuern zahlen, weil sie gerade über Hartz4 hängen ... und ja, Hartz4-Empfänger selber können sich in dieser Diskussion noch entspannt zurücklehnen ...


Das ist doch schon das nächste Problem. Nach Abzug aller Kosten ist man mit Harz 4 oft gleichgestellt.. teilweise sogar schlechter dran. 
Mich wundert nicht das wir "Fachkräfte Mängel" haben.


----------



## Registrierzwang (15. August 2022)

restX3 schrieb:


> Ich geb der Ampel keine 4 Jahre. Das ist die inkompetenteste Regierung, die ich bisher in DE erlebt hab.
> Mein Vater ist ähnlicher Meinung und der ist 67. Geht immer noch arbeiten in der Firma, da die Rente vorne und hinten nicht reicht.


Bist Du der Meinung, dass die "Immer weiter so, nichts verändern"-Regierung unter Merkel da besser gewesen wäre ?


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

Angesichts der Summen, um die es hier geht, nimmt sich Lindners großartig angekündigte Steuerreform - mit ihrer durchschnittlichen Ersparnis von 17 Euro pro Kopf und Monat - regelrecht putzig aus.


----------



## Registrierzwang (15. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sollte sich wirklich rumgesprochen haben, dass (natürlich) nicht nur Privathaushalte diese Umlage zahlen, sondern auch die Industrie. Alles andere wäre wohl auch kaum zu vermitteln gewesen. Die Industrie kann immerhin tatsächlich diese Kosten - mindestens teilweise - an ihre Kunden weitergeben.


Das ist erstmal korrekt, die Industrie zahlt die Umlage auch. Allerdings wird es Sonderkonditionen für energieintensive Betriebe geben.
Im Gespräch ist inzwischen, dass man die Umlage nicht nur den Gaskunden bezahlen lässt, sondern ALLE Steuerzahler. Mit welchem Recht, frage ich mich, könnte man das machen ? Verursacherprinzip sollte ja eigentlich noch immer gelten.


----------



## GT200b (15. August 2022)

geliefert wie gewählt,also heult nicht rum. Es gab und gibt Momentan nur 2 Parteien, die die Sanktionen gegen Russland aufheben würden, und Nordstream 2 öffnen. Goldmans Sachs prognostiziert schon ein Ölpreis zwischen 140 und 187 Dollar das Barrel, dann wird bei uns der Sprit locker 3,50€ kosten. Ab 01.01.2023 gelten 35€ pro Tonne Co2, dadurch steigen wieder die Kraftstoffpreise um ein paar Cent, und die EU importiert kein russisches Öl mehr.

Die Chinesen kaufen das russische Öl unterhalb vom Marktpreis, das eigentlich für uns Europäer geplant war mit Kusshand auf. Dafür werden die Chinesen weniger Öl aus dem nahen Osten kaufen, das wiederrum wir Europäer kaufen, und da sind wir an dem Punkt, wo man nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann, wie viele Naivlinge in Brüssel und Berlin sitzen, spätrömische Dekadenz. Damit wischt man dem Herrn Putin jetzt voll eins aus. Daran erkennt man die Überheblichkeit und Arroganz des Westens, sie denken sie wären die einzigen Kunden. Der Westen (1Mrd Menschen) vs. der Rest der Welt(7Mrd Menschen), die alle Öl brauchen, dann bedient eben Putin die anderen 6Mrd Menschen mit Öl und Gas. Herr Klaus Schwab wird noch recht haben, "Dir wird nichts gehören und du wirst glücklich sein".


----------



## stolpi (15. August 2022)

Wie hier immer auf die Politik geschimpft wird (zum Teil auch zu Recht).
Aber jeder hat es selbst in der Hand gehabt. 
- Prostestieren gegen die Gas-Abhängigkeit.
- persönlicher Ausstieg aus den fossilen umsetzen.

Eines von beiden oder beides haben nur die wenigsten gemacht.
Stattdessen gefreut, bei den jährlichen Anbieterwechsel ein paar Euros gespart zu haben und nun aber doof dastehen und denen da "oben" die Alleinschuld für alles und jeden in die Schuhe schieben... 


Wie war das...(Slogan der Querheizer) _Gas gibt es gar nicht, ist eine Erfindung der Regierung!!!_


So kann man das auch sehen. 



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## facehugger (15. August 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Aber schon krass das wir immer für die Fehler der Politiker tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen. Das kann und darf so nicht weitergehen.


Wann ist es denn genug? Jeder in meinem persönlichen Dunstkreis (Familie/Freunde/Nachbarn/Kolleg
en) regt sich über die aktuellen Zustände auf. Nur MACHT keiner was dagegen.

Ganz nach dem Motto: ich mal dir auch das Protestschild, aber hochhalten tust DU es gefälligst.

Mein Fazit (schon seit langem), uns geht es allen noch viel zu gut...

Gruß


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

GT200b schrieb:


> Ab 01.01.2023 gelten 35€ pro Tonne Co2, dadurch steigen wieder die Kraftstoffpreise um ein paar Cent, und die EU importiert kein russisches Öl mehr.


Moment ... gerade angesichts der derzeitigen Diskussionen zum Erdgas: Da kommen natürlich noch 19% MWST drauf!! Das wird Berlin wieder einige Milliarden Euro zusätzlich zu unseren Lasten bringen! Einfach so  ... und alle verantwortlichen Politiker werden wieder Krokodilstränen weinen ... weil sie ja nichts dafür können! ... oder so ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2022)

GT200b schrieb:


> Die Chinesen kaufen das russische Öl unterhalb vom Marktpreis, das eigentlich für uns Europäer geplant war mit Kusshand auf.


Ist doch cool. Die Russen schieben das Gas das wir nicht durch Nordstream2 lassen in andere Drittstaaten. Diese Staaten verflüssigen es zu LNG und pumpen es in Tanker, die dann über den halben Globus wieder zu unseren neuen LNG-Terminals tuckern. Ökobilanz aus der Hölle, teuer wie sau aber wir haben das gleiche Gas wie vorher. Ich nenne es "Nordstream 3". 



stolpi schrieb:


> - persönlicher Ausstieg aus den fossilen umsetzen.
> 
> Eines von beiden oder beides haben nur die wenigsten gemacht.


Wenn das bei mir sinnig/rentabel gewesen wäre hätte ichs lange gemacht. Die baulichen Bedingungen hier sind aber insgesamt leider so, dass beispielsweise ne Wärmepumpe nicht besser wäre als die vorhandene Installation (bzw. sich erst nach 20 Jahren rechnet wenn sie wieder durch ist). Klar, wenn die alte Heizung mal kaputt geht würde ich keine neue Ölheizung mehr einbauen - wahrscheinlich darf ich das dann eh nicht mehr. Aber so lange die absolut problemlos läuft (was sie seit 1991 tut!) gibts keinen Grund groß was zu ändern. Auch bei 2€ der Liter Öl noch nicht - vor allem dann, wenn selbst "Wärmepumpenstrom" schon 40 cent aufwärts kostet.
Das einzige was ginge wäre das volle Programm - also Wärmepumpe plus PV-Anlage fürn Strom. Und der Umbau kostet hier roundabout 40.000€. Davon kann ich selbst heute noch verdammt viel Öl kaufen bzw. locker 10 Jahre heizen. Und was dann ist? Vielleicht bin ich dann lange nicht mehr hier.



facehugger schrieb:


> Jeder in meinem persönlichen Dunstkreis (Familie/Freunde/Nachbarn/Kolleg
> en) regt sich über die aktuellen Zustände auf. Nur MACHT keiner was dagegen.


Weil es noch nicht weh genug tut. Es geht uns (den meisten) wirklich noch zu gut - davon nehme ich mich auch keinesfalls aus. Erst wenn DAS nicht mehr so ist wird was gemacht. Das blöde daran ist: dann ists zu spät. Für die Leute genau wie für die Politik.


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mein Fazit (schon seit langem), uns geht es allen noch viel zu gut...


Wie?? Ich bin seit einigen Jahren "Rentner" und wundere mich nicht mehr, was im Rest der EU abläuft. Spanien, Italien, Griechenland, die Ösis ... überall würde man dort vor Lachen nicht in den Schlaf kommen, wenn man dort wüßte, wie niedrig die Renten in diesem Land sind.
Soweit OK ... selber Schuld würde auch ich bestätigen. Nur, wer bezahlt die Partys dort?
Wir natürlich, weil unsere Regierungen die letzten 20 Jahren immer wieder den Anspruch hatten, daß am deutschen Wesen die Welt genesen solle ...


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Im Gespräch ist inzwischen, dass man die Umlage nicht nur den Gaskunden bezahlen lässt, sondern ALLE Steuerzahler. Mit welchem Recht, frage ich mich, könnte man das machen ? Verursacherprinzip sollte ja eigentlich noch immer gelten.


Was soll denn in diesem Zusammenhang "Verursacherprinzip" bedeuten? Banken wurden ja auch von denjenigen gerettet, die dort niemals ein Konto hatten; Fluglinien von denen, die dort noch niemals in ihrem Leben einen Flug gebucht hatten. Inwiefern war das denn bitte eine andere Situation als jetzt bei den Energieunternehmen?

Entweder ist ein Unternehmen oder eine Gruppe von Unternehmen in irgendeiner Weise systemrelevant und daher rettungswürdig mittels Steuergeldern oder eben nicht. Ist sie es, sollten alle zahlen; ist sie es nicht, sollte niemand zahlen.

Was machen wir denn, wenn sich das in anderen Energiebereichen wiederholt? Gibt's dann auch jeweils separate Benzin-, Öl-, Kohle- und Strom-Umlagen?


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das einzige was ginge wäre das volle Programm - also Wärmepumpe plus PV-Anlage fürn Strom. Und der Umbau kostet hier roundabout 40.000€. Davon kann ich selbst heute noch verdammt viel Öl kaufen bzw. locker 10 Jahre heizen. Und was dann ist? Vielleicht bin ich dann lange nicht mehr hier.


Richtig. Und noch eine Anmerkung dazu: Selbst wenn es genügend qualifizierte Handwerker für so ein Projekt (in absehbarer Zeit) gäbe, die gesamte Nummer wird politisch gesteuert, d.h. es könnten kurzfristig z.B. Abgaben für selbst erzeugten Strom oder Wärme anfallen ... einfach so ...
Das wäre nicht neu ... schon vor Jahren sollten Eigenstomerzeuger Abgaben für das nicht genutzte Leitungsnetz hier bezahlen ... und das haben sie letztlichin diesem Land auch machen müssen


----------



## facehugger (15. August 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Wie?? Ich bin seit einigen Jahren "Rentner" und wundere mich nicht mehr, was im Rest der EU abläuft. Spanien, Italien, Griechenland, die Ösis ... überall würde man dort vor Lachen nicht in den Schlaf kommen, wenn man dort wüßte, wie niedrig die Renten in diesem Land sind.
> Soweit OK ... selber Schuld würde auch ich bestätigen. Nur, wer bezahlt die Partys dort?
> Wir natürlich, weil unsere Regierungen die letzten 20 Jahren immer wieder den Anspruch hatten, daß am deutschen Wesen die Welt genesen solle ...


Ich finde diese Verteilungen/Unterstützungen auch nicht gut. Wenn ich hier jedoch wirklich "den Mund aufmachen" würde, ich wäre morgen nicht mehr in diesem Forum

PS: hier im Osten träumen sehr viele von einem Netto-Lohn von um die 2000€ (weil das vorhin mal Thema war). Nur um das noch einmal zu verdeutlichen. Alles wird teurer und teurer, nur die Löhne halten nicht mit... 

Gruß


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Was machen wir denn, wenn sich das in anderen Energiebereichen wiederholt? Gibt's dann auch jeweils separate Benzin-, Öl-, Kohle- und Strom-Umlagen?


Ja selbstverständlich, denk mal nur an den Kohlepfennig ... das hat eine lange Tradition in unserem Land


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> PS: hier im Osten träumen sehr viele von einem Netto-Lohn von um die 2000€ (weil das vorhin mal Thema war). Nur um das noch einmal zu verdeutlichen. Alles wird teurer und teurer, nur die Löhne halten nicht mit...


Nicht nur im Osten. 

Topic: Mit der Kilowattstunden Angabe kann ich nicht viel anfangen. Wieviel sind das denn im Schnitt pro Monat in Euro?

Woanders hatte ich heute gelesen das es pro Person ca 10 Euro teurer wird im Monat. Nach aktuellen Stand.
Kann ja noch teurer werden.


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Verteilungen/Unterstützungen auch nicht gut. Wenn ich hier jedoch wirklich "den Mund aufmachen" würde, ich wäre morgen nicht mehr in diesem Forum


Das ist wirklich ein erfreulich offenes Wort hier! Selbst ohne Details ...


----------



## Lotto (15. August 2022)

GT200b schrieb:


> geliefert wie gewählt,also heult nicht rum.



Es haben so weit ich weiß ca. 15% der Wähler (also noch nichtmal der Wahlberechtigten) die Grünen gewählt. So viele sind das also nicht wie einem immer anhand der Berichterstattung in den Medien glaubhaft gemacht werden will.
Ok von der SPD konnte man ehrlicherweise auch nix anderes erwarten. Das die FDP bei dem Zirkus aber  mitspielt überrascht dann doch.


----------



## BigYundol (15. August 2022)

Sorry, aber einige Kommentatoren hier wirken auf mich, als hätten sie die vergangenen 10-15 Jahre hinter dem wohlig warmen Öl-/Gasofen verpennt...

Es ist schon jahrzehntelang jedem einigermassen vorausschauenden Menschen klar, dass fossiles Öl/Gas/Uran ENDLICHE Energieträger sind.
Das was die Jammeris hier jetzt plötzlich merken ist lediglich, dass Schwarz/Rot und Schwarz/Gelb die letzte Dekade mit Hilfe von Dumpingpreisen aus Russland die zwangsläufigen Preissteigerungen bei diesen Energieträgern länger als "natürlich" unterdrücken konnten. Leider wurde Gas von Schwarz/Rot/Gelb nicht mal als Übergangslösung behandelt, sondern Schwarz sabotierte noch mit völlig verblödeten Gesetzen auf Länderebene den Ausbau der Erneuerbaren Energien.
Jetzt da Putin endgültig durchgedreht ist, fallen halt diese sehr bequemen Dumpingpreise weg und die bis vor kurzem unter den Teppich gekehrten Preissteigerungen erfolgen nun halt nicht über 15 Jahre hinweg sondern viel viel schneller und die die letzten 10 Jahre politisch ausgebremste Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien fällt jetzt den Deutschen auf die Füsse.

Betreffend EE und dem Grundlastmärchen: Die Schweiz produziert >60% der benötigten Elektrizität seit Jahrzehnten mit Erneuerbaren, vornehmlich Wasser.
Den teuer produzierten Atomstrom wird dabei zum grössten Teil exportiert, sofern die AKWs nicht spontan mal für 1.5 Jahre ausfallen o.ä. oder wegen zu hohen Umgebungstemperaturen wie aktuell gedrosselt werden müssen.

Wer jedenfalls noch teureren Strom will, baut AKWs zu. Siehe dazu bsw. die noch höheren Energiepreise in Frankreich, die mit Hinblick der sauteuren neuen Atombauruinen ihrer Atomindustrie und dem Ausfall von aktuell 50% der französischen AKWs nicht besser werden wird.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> [...]Fertig-ding gekauft... Bloß keine arbeit damit haben und sich selbst weiter bilden. Das kommt dann halt davon.
> Mit ein wenig aufwand stellt man sich das selbst zusammen und beschäftigt nur noch welche mit der ausführung. Dann kann man auch schnell mal komponenten wechseln, wenn etwas nicht verfügbar ist. (ich setze z.b. bei der technik auf victron und bei den modulen eigentlich auf LG, aber LG produziert ja nicht mehr   )
> [...]



Als Mieter bin ich derzeit leider noch etwas eingeschränkt. Trotzdem spart mir die recht günstig selber zusammengestellte 600Wp-Plugin-PV-Anlage etwa 20% meines jährlichen Strombedarfs 
Ich nutze 390Wp-Bi-Panels vom Schweizer Hersteller Megasol. Eine weitere Alternative wäre auch Meyer Burger, die erst kürzlich in DE eine neue Produktion aufbauten.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> [...]
> Du kannst auch auf alte häuser solar-thermie und solarmodule (strom) packen. Das hab ich ja auch vor, sollte ich irgendwann mal freie bahn haben.. Nur wärmepumpe ist schwierig, je nach alter des hauses. (bei alten stadt-villen, bauernhäusern o.ä. eher nicht machbar)
> [...]



Geht schon, aber ist nur sinnvoll zusammen mit einer energetischen Sanierung der Gebäudestruktur. Also gute Dämmung, neue Fenster, isoliertes Dach, usw. usf. Mein Elternhaus ist ein an die 200 Jahre altes Bauernhaus. 4 Stockwerke werden seit 20 Jahren mit Wärmepumpe beheizt. Bei Stromausfall oder besonders kalten Wintern kann notfalls mit Kachel-/Schwedenofen unterstützt werden. Eine erste, kleine 7.5kWp-PV-Anlage reicht natürlich nicht zum heizen, aber unterstützt immerhin.


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> PS: hier im Osten träumen sehr viele von einem Netto-Lohn von um die 2000€


Das so etwas in 2022 hier immer noch ein Traum ist, einfach übel!
Jeder Hartz4-Empfänger ist nach meinen Infos (inkl. Wohnen, Heizung, gerade jetzt) bereits in diesem Bereich ... nur, wer darüber philosophiert gehört wahrscheinlich auch nicht in dieses Forum, wo wir uns eher über die Vorteile eines 12600K im Verhältnis zu einem 12700 ohne K Gedanken machen ...


----------



## Lotto (15. August 2022)

Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Im Gespräch ist inzwischen, dass man die Umlage nicht nur den Gaskunden bezahlen lässt, sondern ALLE Steuerzahler. Mit welchem Recht, frage ich mich, könnte man das machen ? Verursacherprinzip sollte ja eigentlich noch immer gelten.



Solidaritätsprinzip.

Es sind ja im Prinzip gerade die Neubauten die eher unabhängig von Gas sind (Solarthermie, Wärmepumpe, Geothermie, meist nen Kamin, dazu deutlich energieeffizienter als jeder 70er Jahre Bau).
Und meist wohnen sin solchen Leute die eher zu den gut verdienern gehören.
Das soll jetzt nicht bedeuten, dass ich das befürworte, aber das könnte letztendlich wie alles in unserem Sozialstaat als Legitimitätsgrundlage gelten.

Ich muss als Stromkunde auch die ganzen Wechseler mitfinanzieren deren Billiganbieter pleite gegangen sind und nun zwangsweise bei den Stadtwerken untergekommen sind. Statt diesen dann die Rechnung zu präsentieren wurde entschieden das alle Kunden das Schultern müssen. So will es das europäische Recht. Tolle Wurst.

Aber du kannst beruhigt sein: bezahlt wird das Gas es eh nur denjenigen die eh nicht arbeiten. Alle anderen dürfen zusehen wie sie klar kommen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. August 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also die antwort zu "teuer" hast du ja schon von shaboo.
> Gas wurde letztlich immer installiert, weil es billig war, gefördert wurde und alle dachten es geht immer so weiter. Jetzt ist das ganze aber nach hinten los gegangen und alle heulen. Ich mein, mit mietern hab ich ja noch halbwegs mitleid da diese nur eingeschränkt bestimmen können mit was geheizt wird, aber wer sich ein haus mit gasheizung gebaut hat... nicht wirklich. (anstatt einen ober-schlauen bau-planer einfach mal einen handwerker fragen was er installieren würde und sich über möglichkeiten selbst schlau machen plus eigene meinung bilden)


Sorry, was ist das denn. Ich habe ein 100 Jahre altes Haus. 
Da ist ein Einbau einer Wärmepumpe, mit energetisch Sanieren von 50.000€.
Bei Solar, benötige ich ein neues Dach, da die Balken zu Dünn sind, Kosten 40.000€
Solaranlage 30.000€
Wie soll man das bezahlen bei Mindestlohn???


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Wer jedenfalls noch teureren Strom will, baut AKWs zu. Siehe dazu bsw. die noch höheren Energiepreise in Frankreich, die mit Hinblick der sauteuren neuen Atombauruinen ihrer Atomindustrie und dem Ausfall von aktuell 50% der französischen AKWs nicht besser werden wird.


 ... mmm ... also ich weiß nicht ... zuletzt, vor etwa 5 Jahren, habe ich meine Wohung in Paris komplett mit Strom geheizt!
Das war letztlich deutlich günstiger als meine Wohnung hier mit dem damals "günstigen" Erdgas zu versorgen ... das ist die Realität ... damals ...
Und ich denke auch, die Franzosen machen sich am 15.8.22 deutlich weniger Gedanken als wir, wie sie in Bezug auf "Heizen" durch den Winter kommen werden


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Jeder Hartz4-Empfänger ist nach meinen Infos (inkl. Wohnen, Heizung, gerade jetzt) bereits in diesem Bereich ...


Garantiert nicht. Eher als Einzelperson die Hälfte.


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Sorry, was ist das denn. Ich habe ein 100 Jahre altes Haus.
> Da ist ein Einbau einer Wärmepumpe, mit energetisch Sanieren von 50.000€.
> Bei Solar, benötige ich ein neues Dach, da die Balken zu Dünn sind, Kosten 40.000€
> Solaranlage 30.000€
> Wie soll man das bezahlen bei Mindestlohn???


Vorsicht!! Selbst wenn Du jetzt das nötige Geld dafür auf Deinem Konto hättest, müßtest Du wahrscheinlich 120 werden, um noch etwas davon zu haben 


RyzA schrieb:


> Garantiert nicht. Eher als Einzelperson die Hälfte.


Na ja ... ich bin kein Experte, ich hatte da natürlich mit 2 Personen gerechnet ...


----------



## facehugger (15. August 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Jeder Hartz4-Empfänger ist nach meinen Infos (inkl. Wohnen, Heizung, gerade jetzt) bereits in diesem Bereich ...


Nee, da biste aufm falschen Dampfer. Ich glaube als Single steht dir etwas mehr wie 400€ zu plus Miete (die auch noch angemessen sein muss, wenn ich nicht irre)... 

Rest zahlste alles selbst. Mich kann hier dazu gern jemand berichtigen. 

Gruß


----------



## shaboo (15. August 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Na ja ... ich bin kein Experte, ich hatte da natürlich mit 2 Personen gerechnet ...


Bei zwei Volljährigen als Bedarfsgemeinschaft beträgt der Regelsatz 404 Euro pro Person. Dazu kommen Miete (in "angemessenem Rahmen" - was das ist, entscheidet das Amt) und Heizung (kein Strom). Dürfte also im Großteil Deutschlands auf vielleicht 1500 Euro pro Monat rauslaufen.


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Rest zahlste alles selbst. Mich kann hier dazu gern jemand berichtigen.


 Ok, Danke ... ich bin da offensichtlich nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden 


shaboo schrieb:


> Dürfte also im Großteil Deutschlands auf vielleicht 1500 Euro pro Monat rauslaufen.


Ok, Danke ... wie gerade gesagt, die Details kenne ich nicht ...


----------



## T-MAXX (15. August 2022)

Wenn man endlich Nord Stream 2 aufdrehen würde, dann gäbe es weder Gasmangel noch überteuerte Kosten. Die Regierung sollte sich endlich mal dem Bürger widmen und seine Rufe erhören. So viele Bürger und Industrien wird es in Deutschland treffen. Ausschreitungen, Vandalismus und Frust werden sich breitmachen und nur weil man russische Rohstoffe verabscheut. Der Krieg ist eine andere Angelegenheit, auch wenn ich ihn nicht durch eine Nord Stream 2 Öffnung begünstigen möchte, aber den Tribut hier in Deutschland zu zahlen halte ich grundsätzlich falsch. Gasumlagen sind für viele bald nicht mehr zahlbar, also muss ein Umdenken stattfinden. Ist meine ehrliche Meinung für unser Wohlergehen in Deutschland.


----------



## BigYundol (15. August 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> ... mmm ... also ich weiß nicht ... zuletzt, vor etwa 5 Jahren, habe ich meine Wohung in Paris komplett mit Strom geheizt!
> Das war letztlich deutlich günstiger als meine Wohnung hier mit dem damals "günstigen" Erdgas zu versorgen ... das ist die Realität ... damals ...
> Und ich denke auch, die Franzosen machen sich am 15.8.22 deutlich weniger Gedanken als wir, wie sie in Bezug auf "Heizen" durch den Winter kommen werden



Die Schweiz subventioniert ihre Atomkraft jährlich mit 7 Milliarden direkten und indirekten Subventionen. Verglichen dazu sind die Subventionen bsw. für die Wasserkraft geradezu ein Schnäppchen. 2018 wurden bsw. 100 Millionen an "nicht rentable" Wasserkraftwerke direkt ausbezahlt, wobei die gesetzlichen Regeln da eine Übersubvention verursachen, die selbst WKWs subventionieren die auch so Gewinne schreiben.

Auch Frankreich wird wie die Schweiz hoch subventionierte Spezialpakete haben, wenn Atomstrom verheizt wird. Besonders, weil die bankrott gegangene, französische Atomindustrie (Technologie ist zu teuer für den Strommarkt) komplett verstaatlicht werden musste.
Bei uns wurden seinerzeit zusammen mit den AKWs extra Elektroheizungen forciert (die extrem ineffizient sind), um irgendwie den viel zu wenig regulierbaren Atomstrom irgendwo verpulvern zu können.



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Wenn man endlich Nord Stream 2 aufdrehen würde, [...]



Putin will ja nicht. Kannst ja mal nach Moskau gehen, ihm sagen, er soll endlich die Pipeline wieder aufdrehen.


----------



## HomeboyST (15. August 2022)

Nicht mecker.. 

gewollt, 
gewählt, 
bekommen...

 

Und gem. Wahlumfragen würde auch wieder so entschieden werden. 

Dann mal warm anziehen.


----------



## fipS09 (15. August 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Wenn man endlich Nord Stream 2 aufdrehen würde, dann gäbe es weder Gasmangel noch überteuerte Kosten. Die Regierung sollte sich endlich mal dem Bürger widmen und seine Rufe erhören. So viele Bürger und Industrien wird es in Deutschland treffen. Ausschreitungen, Vandalismus und Frust werden sich breitmachen und nur weil man russische Rohstoffe verabscheut. Der Krieg ist eine andere Angelegenheit, auch wenn ich ihn nicht durch eine Nord Stream 2 Öffnung begünstigen möchte, aber den Tribut hier in Deutschland zu zahlen halte ich grundsätzlich falsch. Gasumlagen sind für viele bald nicht mehr zahlbar, also muss ein Umdenken stattfinden. Ist meine ehrliche Meinung für unser Wohlergehen in Deutschland.



Und warum sollte Putin durch Nord Stream 2 Gas pumpen wenn er nicht mal die vorhandenen Pipelines annähernd ausnutzt?

Das ist doch eine Scheindebatte um Zwietracht zu säen, gibt keinen rationalen Grund warum man für mehr Lieferungen NS2 bräuchte.


----------



## Hoppss (15. August 2022)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Bei uns wurden seinerzeit zusammen mit den AKWs extra Elektroheizungen forciert (die extrem ineffizient sind), um irgendwie den viel zu wenig regulierbaren Atomstrom irgendwo verpulvern zu können.


Alles korrekt ... nur ... die Franzosen werden sich heute (15.8.22) weniger Gedanken um die Heizung im Winter machen als wir ...


----------



## BigYundol (15. August 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Alles korrekt ... nur ... die Franzosen werden sich heute (15.8.22) weniger Gedanken um die Heizung im Winter machen als wir ...



Vielleicht der normale Bürger nicht, aber nicht der Staat.
Ansonsten, die Franzosen haben derzeit ziemlich Panik wegen der enorm hohen Ausfallrate bei den AKWs, da zusehends mehr Problemstellen auftauchen, wie unerwarteter Rostbefall, Risse etc.
Dass sie erstmals im Sommer Strom importieren mussten, bsw. deutschen Windstrom, in einer Zeit wo sie normalerweise massig exportieren, beruhigt nicht unbedingt.
Ob die noch laufenden Meiler überhaupt im Winter dann volle Leistung fahren können, steht in den Sternen, weil das von dringend benötigten Niederschlägen abhängt. Sind die Flüsse zu trocken, stehen mindestens 60% der französischen Atomkraft still.

Die Franzosen mögen zwar etwas weniger abhängig sein von Gas, resp. können ihr Gas einfacher aus anderen, teureren Quellen als Russland beziehen, aber die Franzosen haben dafür bei weitem nicht diesen diversifizierten Energiemix wie DE oder CH und bilden ein gewaltiges Klumpenrisiko.


----------



## stolpi (15. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> I...
> 
> 
> Wenn das bei mir sinnig/rentabel gewesen wäre hätte ichs lange gemacht. Die baulichen Bedingungen hier sind aber insgesamt leider so, dass beispielsweise ne Wärmepumpe nicht besser wäre als die vorhandene Installation (bzw. sich erst nach 20 Jahren rechnet wenn sie wieder durch ist). Klar, wenn die alte Heizung mal kaputt geht würde ich keine neue Ölheizung mehr einbauen - wahrscheinlich darf ich das dann eh nicht mehr. Aber so lange die absolut problemlos läuft (was sie seit 1991 tut!) gibts keinen Grund groß was zu ändern. Auch bei 2€ der Liter Öl noch nicht - vor allem dann, wenn selbst "Wärmepumpenstrom" schon 40 cent aufwärts kostet.
> ...



Ist das vielleicht unser Problem für die ganze Misere....?   _*"Vielleicht bin ich dann lange nicht mehr"*_

Ich weiß es nicht, weiß aber das seit Ewigkeiten der Umstieg auf heizen mit EE schon lange gefördert wird.  Jetzt, beim Umstieg von Öl mit bis zu 50% der Kosten.

Da ich selbst viele Häuser/MFH auf EE saniert habe und hoffentlich noch ein paar weitere sanieren werde, weiß ich was für einen Aufwand das bedeutet, was für Kosten auf einen zukommen aber auch, was Sinnvoll ist und wie was umgesetzt werden muss damit die Kosten nicht explodieren.
Das geht aber nur wenn man sich mit dem Thema intensiv befasst und Erfahrungen gesammelt hat.

Problem hier.
Den meisten war es schei*egal und haben lieber Gasbüchsen verbaut.

Hätte hier der gemeine Bürger entgegengesteuert, hätten sich viele Heizungsbetriebe früher mit beschäftigen dürfen. Jetzt sind die quasi alle Überfordert und verlassen sich auf die Vorgaben der Hersteller.
Fazit:
Systeme die teuer sind und nicht (ordentlich) funktionieren.

Das wäre ein Grund von einer möglichen Umrüstung Abstand zu nehmen, aber bestimmt nicht die zitierte Meinung oben.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## hotfirefox (15. August 2022)

Ich hoffe, dass jetzt wo man Verluste auf die Allgemeinheit umlegt, man das in Zukunft auch mit den Gewinnen macht, bis ein Ausgleich stattgefunden hat!


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Moment mal... 2,4 cent/kWh? DAFÜR seit Wochen der Aufriss?!
> 
> Ich bin kein Gaskunde, das vorneweg. Aber lass mich mal grob rechnen.
> Das Haus hier zu heizen erfordert pro Jahr mit Warmwasser rund 2500L Heizöl, das sind überschlagen 25.000 kWh Wärmeenergie. Bedeutet das würde 25000x2,4cent = 600€ im Jahr teurer. Wow.
> ...


Auf die 2,4 Cent kommt aber vermutlich noch die MwSt. drauf. Dann werden aus den 600€ deiner Beispielrechnung schon rund 715€. Also 60€ mehr im Monat. 

Und: die nun beschlossene Höhe der Umlage liegt eher am unteren Ende dessen,  was zuvor als mögliche Spanne in Aussicht gestellt wurde von der Bundesregierung. Stell dir vor,  es wären 5 Cent geworden. 

Und wie schon oft hier erwähnt: mit einer Verdreifachung des Gaspreises muss gerechnet werden. Laut BDEW-Durchschnittswert vor dem Ukraine-Krieg etwa 6,5 Cent/kWh,  was in deiner Rechnung monatlich etwa 135€ wären. Dann hoch auf rund 400€ pro Monat. Plus 60€ Umlage. Macht etwa 325€ Mehrkosten im Monat. Und sollte nach 3 Monaten Umlage die Höhe verändert werden (das ist nämlich alle 3 Monate möglich,  soweit ich weiß),  zum Beispiel eben auf 5 Cent/kWh,  dann hätten wir hypothetisch schon fast 400€ Mehrkosten im Monat. Frohe Weihnacht und den Menschen ein Wohlgefall'!


----------



## Registrierzwang (16. August 2022)

Lotto schrieb:


> Solidaritätsprinzip.
> 
> Es sind ja im Prinzip gerade die Neubauten die eher unabhängig von Gas sind (Solarthermie, Wärmepumpe, Geothermie, meist nen Kamin, dazu deutlich energieeffizienter als jeder 70er Jahre Bau).
> Und meist wohnen sin solchen Leute die eher zu den gut verdienern gehören.
> ...


Solidaritätsprinzip ? Ich habe Heizöl für über 2000 Euro vor 1 Monat tanken müssen. Habe ich Solidarität von anderen beim Bezahlen dieses Preises (1,50 Euro pro Heizöl-Liter) bekommen ? Nein. Aber ich muss dann die Gas-Umlage mitbezahlen ? Selektive Solidarität ?


----------



## Firestar81 (16. August 2022)

Bei Hart aber fair applaudieren die Zuschauer über die Entscheidung der Politiker,die ihre Entscheidung begründen.
Ich käme da auch auf die ein oder andere Idee indem ich gerne das Geld der Bundesbürger einsammeln könnte.


----------



## fipS09 (16. August 2022)

Registrierzwang schrieb:


> Solidaritätsprinzip ? Ich habe Heizöl für über 2000 Euro vor 1 Monat tanken müssen. Habe ich Solidarität von anderen beim Bezahlen dieses Preises (1,50 Euro pro Heizöl-Liter) bekommen ? Nein. Aber ich muss dann die Gas-Umlage mitbezahlen ? Selektive Solidarität ?



Es geht auch nicht darum solidarisch jemandem die Heizkosten zu finanzieren, sondern die Importeure vorm kollabieren zu retten.


----------



## pedi (16. August 2022)

ja, die armen. wenn ich mal zeit habe, werde die ach so armen hascherl mal bedauern.
mal sehen, wenns wieder besser werden sollte, ob diese ganze abzocke wieder zurück genommen wird.


----------



## fipS09 (16. August 2022)

Von arm hat doch niemand geredet, aber wenn der Staat nicht eingreift dann gibt es halt eventuell gar kein Gas mehr.


----------



## Pu244 (16. August 2022)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Die Schweiz subventioniert ihre Atomkraft jährlich mit 7 Milliarden direkten und indirekten Subventionen.



Das wäre 1,75 Mrd (was denn eigentlich? €, $ oder Fr?) pro Block, das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn.

Aber an den angeblichen "indirekten" Subventionen kann man schon erkennen, dass es um den Antiatomkäse handelt. Hir werden irgendwelche Phantasiegebilde in Rechnung gestellt oder Dinge, die für andere Bereiche kostenlos sind.

In der Realität sind die Dinger Gelddruckmaschinen, besonders in Verbindung mit den Pumpspeicherwerken.



BigYundol schrieb:


> Besonders, weil die bankrott gegangene, französische Atomindustrie (Technologie ist zu teuer für den Strommarkt) komplett verstaatlicht werden musste.



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann hatte der Staat da immer die Hand drauf und auch in der Vergangenheit die Gewinne eingestrichen. Da mußte nichts verstaatlicht werden.



BigYundol schrieb:


> Bei uns wurden seinerzeit zusammen mit den AKWs extra Elektroheizungen forciert (die extrem ineffizient sind), um irgendwie den viel zu wenig regulierbaren Atomstrom irgendwo verpulvern zu können.



1: es ist eine gute Idee, wenn man Energie, die sowieso anfällt, auch nutzt.
2: Kernkraftwerke lassen sich sehr gut regeln, es ergibt nur keinen großen Sinn, wenn man den Strom auch irgendwo anders verwenden kann. Dass der Mist auch nach Jahrzehnten noch herumgurkt.



BigYundol schrieb:


> Es ist schon jahrzehntelang jedem einigermassen vorausschauenden Menschen klar, dass fossiles Öl/Gas/Uran ENDLICHE Energieträger sind.



Sie sind endlich, aber das ist nicht das Problem.



BigYundol schrieb:


> Das was die Jammeris hier jetzt plötzlich merken ist lediglich, dass Schwarz/Rot und Schwarz/Gelb die letzte Dekade mit Hilfe von Dumpingpreisen aus Russland die zwangsläufigen Preissteigerungen bei diesen Energieträgern länger als "natürlich" unterdrücken konnten.



Soso, Schwarz/Gelb/Rot war es also?

Na, da hat aber jemand die Grünen, die Dunkelroten und die Hellblauen vergessen.

Alle Parteien waren sich einig, dass russisches Gas die optimale Lösung ist. Nur so konnte man aus der Kernkraft sowie der Kohle aussteigen und hatte noch die Chancen bei den Klimazielen nicht ganz abzustinken, bzw. sich von Stromausfall zu Stromausfall zu hangeln.

Es gab zwar ein paar Kritiker, aber die hat man damit abgespeist, dass auch die Sowjetunion im kältesten Kalten Krieg immer zuverlässig geliefert hat.



BigYundol schrieb:


> Leider wurde Gas von Schwarz/Rot/Gelb nicht mal als Übergangslösung behandelt, sondern Schwarz sabotierte noch mit völlig verblödeten Gesetzen auf Länderebene den Ausbau der Erneuerbaren Energien.



Da war Schwarz nicht allein, da haben Rot, Gelb und auch Grün ordentlich mitgemacht.

Keiner will radikalen Klimaschutz und ein radikaler Ausbau der Erneuerbaren ist viel zu teuer. Mit russischem Gas konnte man sich einfach weiterhangeln und hatte zumindest noch die Möglichkeit irgendwann irgendetwas zu tun.



BigYundol schrieb:


> (...) die die letzten 10 Jahre politisch ausgebremste Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien fällt jetzt den Deutschen auf die Füsse.



Nicht nur das: der Atomausstieg, der Kohleausstieg, das Frackingverbot, die Einstellung von Desertec, die Förderung von Gasheizungen, die Umstellung der Industrie auf Gas usw., die Liste ist sehr lang.



BigYundol schrieb:


> Betreffend EE und dem Grundlastmärchen: Die Schweiz produziert >60% der benötigten Elektrizität seit Jahrzehnten mit Erneuerbaren, vornehmlich Wasser.



Ja und wenn man sich die Topographie von Deutschland ansieht, dann merkt man: wir haben nur wenige Berge. Norwegen ist da übrigen mit 99,6% weit vorne und das schon vor 25 Jahren.



BigYundol schrieb:


> Wer jedenfalls noch teureren Strom will, baut AKWs zu. Siehe dazu bsw. die noch höheren Energiepreise in Frankreich, die mit Hinblick der sauteuren neuen Atombauruinen ihrer Atomindustrie und dem Ausfall von aktuell 50% der französischen AKWs nicht besser werden wird.



Kernkraftwerke sind recht billig, wenn man es richtig macht. Die Chinesen haben zwei EPR für insgesamt 8 Mrd $ gebaut.



BigYundol schrieb:


> Als Mieter bin ich derzeit leider noch etwas eingeschränkt. Trotzdem spart mir die recht günstig selber zusammengestellte 600Wp-Plugin-PV-Anlage etwa 20% meines jährlichen Strombedarfs
> Ich nutze 390Wp-Bi-Panels vom Schweizer Hersteller Megasol. Eine weitere Alternative wäre auch Meyer Burger, die erst kürzlich in DE eine neue Produktion aufbauten.



Soso, bei der Atomkraft soll alles drauf, aber bei den Erneuerbaren läßt du die Subventionen, die die Gesellschaft für dich erbringt, unter den Tisch fallen?


----------



## Cleriker999 (16. August 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Diese Inkompetenz macht einen so wütend..
> 
> 
> Wir haben von 74€/Monat Mal vorsorglich auf 250€/Monat den Abschlag erhöht (hab mit 25c/kWh Gas kalkuliert)
> ...



Wir haben die Höchsten steuern? Komm mal nach Österreich da weißt du was hohe steuern sind. Wir sind Europaweit unter den top 3. Von lebensmittel ganz zu schweigen wenn du für Tricolor Paprika mindestens 3€ bezahlst, für die günstigste butter 3€ nur mal so als beispiel. 
Achja und Tüv is bei uns jedes Jahr und für meinen golf mit 109ps zahle ich nur Haftpflicht mindestens 1100€ pro Jahr und für meinen Bayer mit 270ps sind es 1800€ Haftpflicht Jählich. (Motorbezogene Versicherungssteuer) 
Dazunoch Durchschnittsverdienst niedriger 3200 in Ö vs 3700 in D.
Also schlimmer geht immer obwohl es bei euch auch teilweise schon ziemlich krank zugeh das will ich nicht schönreden........


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. August 2022)

Edit: ist hinfällig,  kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## compisucher (16. August 2022)

Cleriker999 schrieb:


> Wir haben die Höchsten steuern? Komm mal nach Österreich da weißt du was hohe steuern sind. Wir sind Europaweit unter den top 3. Von lebensmittel ganz zu schweigen wenn du für Tricolor Paprika mindestens 3€ bezahlst, für die günstigste butter 3€ nur mal so als beispiel.


Prinzipiell haste recht, aber, da Grenzpendler:
Biobutter Spar: 2,99 €, Biobutter Aldi-Süd: 3,29 €
Zeit für die eigene Kuh....


----------



## T-MAXX (16. August 2022)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte Putin durch Nord Stream 2 Gas pumpen wenn er nicht mal die vorhandenen Pipelines annähernd ausnutzt?
> 
> Das ist doch eine Scheindebatte um Zwietracht zu säen, gibt keinen rationalen Grund warum man für mehr Lieferungen NS2 bräuchte.


Dann hätten wir aber zumindest mehr Lieferungen auch wenn es nicht viel mehr Volumen gäbe.
Auch die Sicherung im Winter wäre dann besser. Ob es nun den Anschein hat eine Scheindebatte um Zwietracht zu säen glaube ich da streiten sich die Geister. Es gibt zu viele Debatten über Lieferungen und Gasturbine und ich glaube da liegt der Hund im Grab begraben...


----------



## Cybnotic (16. August 2022)

Was mich bei kauf von Erdgas schon immer gestört hat,  das man  keine feste Größe  Verbrauchen kann..  Also zb 1 Kubikmeter Gas..    Würden die Tankstellen so  ihr Benzin verkaufen   würde man nach dem Volltanken  später ne Rechnung bekommen  die dann die Kilometeranzahl annimmt, die man damit angeblich gefahren wäre 




T-MAXX schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir aber zumindest mehr Lieferungen auch wenn es nicht viel mehr Volumen gäbe.
> Auch die Sicherung im Winter wäre dann besser. Ob es nun den Anschein hat eine Scheindebatte um Zwietracht zu säen glaube ich da streiten sich die Geister. Es gibt zu viele Debatten über Lieferungen und Gasturbine und ich glaube da liegt der Hund im Grab begraben...


Die Niegelnagelneue Nordstream2 nicht zu nutzen ist auch so ein Kahllauer der Politiker hier im Westen..    Man  mag den Bäcker nicht und  will die Brötchen nicht von der Linken Theke abnehmen, von der Rechten kommisch da kann es nicht schnell genug gehen  
Also was die Politiker mit den Bürgern machen ist, die höchste Form der Ausbeutung und Verdummung  
Anderes Beispiel:  Wasserknappheit ...  Da kommen Poitiker auf die Idee   da wollen die doch überall Trinkbrunnen aufstellen  und Wertvolles Trinkwassser ablaufen lassen..   Auf so was, muss man schon  kommen müssen    Besser :  Meeres Entsalzungsanlagen bauen um Wasser aus den Steigen Meeren zu endnehmen und dem Fallenden Grundwasserspiegel  zukommen zu lassen..  oder nen "Länderbrunnenkreislauf"  durch die Trockenen Flüsse zurrück ins Meer zu leiten   Also da sitzt schon ne Kompetenz Truppe an der Macht


----------



## Odie0506 (16. August 2022)

fipS09 schrieb:


> sondern die Importeure vorm kollabieren zu retten.


Also sollen politische Entscheidungen jetzt dafür sorgen, einen Zustand zu beheben, der durch politische Entscheidungen herbeigeführt wurde..... 




Cybnotic schrieb:


> , das man keine feste Größe Verbrauchen kann.. Also zb 1 Kubikmeter Gas..


?? 
Schau doch einfach mal auf (d)einen Gaszähler.


----------



## hotfirefox (16. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Da ich selbst viele Häuser/MFH auf EE saniert habe und hoffentlich noch ein paar weitere sanieren werde, weiß ich was für einen Aufwand das bedeutet, was für Kosten auf einen zukommen aber auch, was Sinnvoll ist und wie was umgesetzt werden muss damit die Kosten nicht explodieren.


Ernstgemeinte Frage, was bringt viel bzw. sinnvoll in der Realität?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. August 2022)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Vorsicht!! Selbst wenn Du jetzt das nötige Geld dafür auf Deinem Konto hättest, müßtest Du wahrscheinlich 120 werden, um noch etwas davon zu haben


Gehe ich wahrscheinlich davon aus.
Man wird doch nur noch verarscht, von der Regierung.
Reden von Gas sparen, aber es wird hauptsächlich zur Stromgewinnung genutzt.
Des Weiteren, was die Industrie an Gasöfen benutzt, die so effizient sind, wie die Schwarze Umweltplakette, aber der Bürger soll Gas sparen oder die Zeche zahlen.
Wasserstoff ist seit Jahren im Gespräch, es könnt sogar das Gas für die Gasheizung ersetzen und würde dabei noch effizienter und Sauberer verbrennen. 
Aber unsere Dumme Regierung hält Holz, als Grünen Brennstoff, so Dumm kann doch keiner sein.
Vor allen, das Holz eine schlechteren Brennwert als Gas oder Wasserstoff hat und total ineffizient Verheizt wird.
Holz ist ein Toller Rohstoff und es ist so Traurig, diesen zu Verheizen, vor allen das wird  > 30% der Waldflächen verloren haben und denn noch Holz Verheizen = FAIL !!!!


----------



## FetterKasten (16. August 2022)

Was ich bei dieser schwachsinnigen Umlage auch nicht verstehe:

Warum vereinbart man dann wenigstens nicht, dass die Gasunternehmen in guten Zeiten die Umlage + Zinsen wieder an den Endverbraucher zurück zahlen?

Wer wie viel Gas verbaucht hat in dem Zeitraum lässt sich doch leicht über die Versorger tracken.

Das wäre wenigstens konsequent und ein Kredit zur Rettung.

Stattdessen wird es wieder eine einseitige Geschichte, wo Großkonzerne staatlich legitimiert Verbraucher abzocken.
Wer weiß in welchen Ländern, dann wieder die Gewinne landen oder das Geld, was vor Steuern abgezogen wird.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2022)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Gehe ich wahrscheinlich davon aus.
> Man wird doch nur noch verarscht, von der Regierung.
> Reden von Gas sparen, aber es wird hauptsächlich zur Stromgewinnung genutzt.
> Des Weiteren, was die Industrie an Gasöfen benutzt, die so effizient sind, wie die Schwarze Umweltplakette, aber der Bürger soll Gas sparen oder die Zeche zahlen.
> ...


Was für ein Rage, hast du auch irgenwelche Belege für deine ganzen Behauptungen, also das Deutschland 30% seiner Waldflächen verloren hat? Wann, seit der Römerzeit bis heute?
Die Gasverstromung beträgt nach tagesaktuellen Stand bei der FAZ 11,4% in Deutschland und dann noch die klitze kleine Frage, wie du den Wasserstoff herstellen möchtest, denn dafür benötigst du sehr viel Strom?!


Cybnotic schrieb:


> Die Niegelnagelneue Nordstream2 nicht zu nutzen ist auch so ein Kahllauer der Politiker hier im Westen..


Das hat etwas mit Geopolitik zu tun und das man sich eben möglichst nicht von Faschisten beliefern lässt, die einen völkerechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg führen, ist übrigens mehrheitlich völliger Konsens in der Bevölkerung.








						Umfrage: Deutsche wollen Ukraine trotz hoher Gas-Preise unterstützen
					

Wenig russisches Gas strömt derzeit nach Deutschland, eine Gaskrise wird erwartet. Viele sehen die Unterstützung der Ukraine trotzdem als richtig an.




					www.hna.de


----------



## facehugger (16. August 2022)

Ich weiß nicht warum die Herren/Damen "da oben" so einen Stress machen. Gestern wurde es doch zichmal im Radio gebracht. 2 Wochen VOR dem eigentlich angesetzten Termin sind Deutschlands Gasspeicher zu 75% gefüllt. Und das trotz Putin`s deutlicher Drosselung.

Ich frag ergo mal mit den Worten von Herbert: Was soll das???

Gruß


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum die Herren/Damen "da oben" so einen Stress machen. Gestern wurde es doch zichmal im Radio gebracht. 2 Wochen VOR dem eigentlich angesetzten Termin sind Deutschlands Gasspeicher zu 75% gefüllt. Und das trotz Putin`s deutlicher Drosselung.
> 
> Ich frag ergo mal mit den Worten von Herbert: Was soll das???
> 
> Gruß


Weißt du genau wie lange wir mit vollen Gasspeichern über den Winter kommen?
In der Presse wird immer geschrieben 2 Monate bei normalen Verbrauch bei russischen Gasembargo, wobei niemand schreibt, ob da das Gas aus Norwegen, NL und heimischer Förderung mitgerechnet wurde, oder ob die Speicher 2 Monate halten, wenn gar kein Gas ankommt.
Die entscheinde Frage ist doch eigentlich die, warum wir nicht unser eigenes Gas fördern, zumindestens das Sandstein Gas, das man mit konventionellen Fracking sehr leicht "heben" kann, da man genau weiß wo es liegt und alles schon erkundet ist.
Nein der Kanzler fahrt lieber nach Norwegen und möchte nun, das Norwegen neue Gasfelder erschließt, möchte aber gleichzeitig in Deutschland kein konventionelles Fracking (was schon mehr als 300mal durchgeführt wurde) bei hauseigenem Gas. Das ist eigentlich der viel größere Widerspruch, nur redet so gut wie niemnad darüber.


----------



## Terracresta (16. August 2022)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Kosten wieder direkt nur von den Bürgern, aber nicht der Industrie getragen werden, wie das schon beim Strom mit seinen über 50% an Abgaben der Fall ist.
Zwar würden höhere Kosten für die Industrie auch an die Endkunden weitergegeben werden, aber wer ein Produkt nicht kauft, würde auch nicht für die Energiekosten der Herstellung zahlen. Dazu ist Deutschland noch ein Exportland, sprich von den günstigen Preisen für Industriestrom profitieren zu einem großen Teil die Kunden in anderen Ländern. Aber wehe der Bürger bestellt im (Nicht-EU-)Ausland, dann ist er der Böse...


Don-71 schrieb:


> ...und dann noch die klitze kleine Frage, wie du den Wasserstoff herstellen möchtest, denn dafür benötigst du sehr viel Strom?!


Wasserstoff als Energiespeicher bei Überproduktion von Solarenergie z.B.
Deutschland hat ja bereits Länder wie Österreich bezahlt, damit die deutschen Strom nehmen, da zu viel erzeugt wurde und das Netz die Übermenge nicht aufnehmen konnte. Sprich wir zahlen Höchstpreise und auf der anderen Seite bezahlt man andere Länder sogar noch, damit die den Strom abnehmen.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weißt du genau wie lange wir mit vollen Gasspeichern über den Winter kommen?
> In der Presse wird immer geschrieben 2 Monate bei normalen Verbrauch bei russischen Gasembargo, wobei niemand schreibt, ob da das Gas aus Norwegen, NL und heimischer Förderung mitgerechnet wurde, oder ob die Speicher 2 Monate halten, wenn gar kein Gas ankommt.


Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass die vollen Speicher 2 Monate halten, wenn wir gar kein Gas mehr aus Russland geliefert bekommen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die entscheinde Frage ist doch eigentlich die, warum wir nicht unser eigenes Gas fördern, zumindestens das Sandstein Gas, das man mit konventionellen Fracking sehr leicht "heben" kann, da man genau weiß wo es liegt und alles schon erkundet ist.
> Nein der Kanzler fahrt lieber nach Norwegen und möchte nun, das Norwegen neue Gasfelder erschließt, möchte aber gleichzeitig in Deutschland kein konventionelles Fracking (was schon mehr als 300mal durchgeführt wurde) bei hauseigenem Gas. Das ist eigentlich der viel größere Widerspruch, nur redet so gut wie niemnad darüber.


Hier will man ja nicht die Umwelt verseuchen. Woanders ist das nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2022)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Kosten wieder direkt nur von den Bürgern, aber nicht der Industrie getragen werden, wie das schon beim Strom mit seinen über 50% an Abgaben der Fall ist.


Ähm nein, jeder der Gas bezieht zahlt die Umlage, das wurde auch schon mehrfach in der Presse berichtet.
Als Gemeinschaftsaufgabe auf Grund des Krieges aber m.M. nach falsche herangehensweise, weil 50% der Verbraucher in Deutschland unbelastet bleiben (Kohle Holz und Strom).


Terracresta schrieb:


> Wasserstoff als Energiespeicher bei Überproduktion von Solarenergie z.B.
> Deutschland hat ja bereits Länder wie Österreich bezahlt, damit die deutschen Strom nehmen, da zu viel erzeugt wurde und das Netz die Übermenge nicht aufnehmen konnte. Sprich wir zahlen Höchstpreise und auf der anderen Seite bezahlt man andere Länder sogar noch, damit die den Strom abnehmen.


Da musst auch das Netz dafür haben, das du mit der Überproduktion an Strom im Sommer damit "irgendwo"genau dann Wasserstoff produzieren kannst. Im Moment können wir ja nichtmal Windenergie (Strom) von Norden nach Süden transportieren.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. August 2022)

restX3 schrieb:


> Ich geb der Ampel keine 4 Jahre. Das ist die inkompetenteste Regierung, die ich bisher in DE erlebt hab.
> Mein Vater ist ähnlicher Meinung und der ist 67. Geht immer noch arbeiten in der Firma, da die Rente vorne und hinten nicht reicht.


Hast du dich Mal gefragt wo die Ursache der jetzigen Probleme liegt? Klar, die aktuelle Regierung hat binnen kürzester Zeit den Staat runter gewirtschaftet.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Hast du dich Mal gefragt wo die Ursache der jetzigen Probleme liegt? Klar, die aktuelle Regierung hat binnen kürzester Zeit den Staat runter gewirtschaftet.


Die neue Bundesregierung hat den denkbar schwierigsten Regierungsstart den man sich vorstellen kann.
Mit Corona das wussten sie. Aber das der Krieg kommt nicht. Und die Auswirkungen davon konnte auch niemand genau vorhersagen. Eine Unions geführte Bundesregierung würde jetzt auch nicht groß anders handeln.


----------



## HyperBeast (16. August 2022)

Ach so die Bundesregierung ist natürlich Schuld. 

Zum Glück kann man immer mit dem Finger auf die Anderen zeigen


----------



## BigYundol (16. August 2022)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das wäre 1,75 Mrd (was denn eigentlich? €, $ oder Fr?) pro Block, das ist ziemlicher Blödsinn.
> 
> Aber an den angeblichen "indirekten" Subventionen kann man schon erkennen, dass es um den Antiatomkäse handelt. Hir werden irgendwelche Phantasiegebilde in Rechnung gestellt oder Dinge, die für andere Bereiche kostenlos sind.
> 
> In der Realität sind die Dinger Gelddruckmaschinen, besonders in Verbindung mit den Pumpspeicherwerken.







__





						Laden…
					





					www.energiestiftung.ch
				






Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann hatte der Staat da immer die Hand drauf und auch in der Vergangenheit die Gewinne eingestrichen. Da mußte nichts verstaatlicht werden.



EDF wurde 2005 privatisiert, ging bankrott und wurde später wieder teilverstaatlicht, um den Konzern zu retten.
Heute wird darüber debattiert, ob EDF mit seinem 60 Milliarden Schuldenberg (der dank der Teilverstaatlichung sozialisiert wurde und bequemerweise auf den staatlichen Haushalt gerechnet werden kann, von wegen Geldruckmaschine) noch komplett verstaatlicht werden soll.









						Ausbau der Atomkraft - Französischer Stromkonzern soll komplett verstaatlicht werden
					

Die Regierung in Paris will den Ausbau der Atomkraft sicherstellen. Dafür soll Eléctricité de France aufgekauft werden.




					www.srf.ch
				






Pu244 schrieb:


> 1: es ist eine gute Idee, wenn man Energie, die sowieso anfällt, auch nutzt.
> 2: Kernkraftwerke lassen sich sehr gut regeln, es ergibt nur keinen großen Sinn, wenn man den Strom auch irgendwo anders verwenden kann. Dass der Mist auch nach Jahrzehnten noch herumgurkt.



1. Unnötige Verschwendung von Energie ist immer eine saublöde Idee. Das merkt man spätestens wenn es zu einer Krise kommt. Wärmepumpen bsw. leisten das Gleiche mit 1/4 bis 1/6 des energetischen Einsatzes.
2. Kernkraft kann in der Leistung etwa nur um 30% hoch- runtergefahren werden. Da die Schweiz in der Nacht viel zu viel Strom hat wegen der Atomkraft, führte man bei uns vor langer Zeit den nächtlichen Niedrigtarif ein. Da aber die Schweiz lange Zeit über Mittag gleichzeitig zu wenig Strom hatte, verbot man lange Zeit, dass über die Mittagszeit in Privathaushalten grosse Stromfresser laufen zu lassen.








						Mittagssperre Strom - Auch über den Mittag die Wäsche waschen
					

In einigen Gemeinden wird über den Mittag der Strom in der Waschküche abgestellt. Auf Anfang Jahr ändert dies.




					www.srf.ch
				






Pu244 schrieb:


> Sie sind endlich, aber das ist nicht das Problem.



Es gibt einen begrenzten Output und der Preis der begrenzten Menge wird an der Börse bestimmt, wenn man keinen Deal mit Dumpingpreisen wie bei Russland hat. Die Endlichkeit bewirkt, dass die Preise langfristig steigen, da die Reserven schwinden und es zunehmend schwieriger und damit teurer wird an das übrige Material zu gelangen.
Die Dumpingdeals mit Russland hat die zwangsläufige Verteuerung dieser Ressourcen für Europa künstlich hinausgezögert.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Soso, Schwarz/Gelb/Rot war es also?
> 
> Na, da hat aber jemand die Grünen, die Dunkelroten und die Hellblauen vergessen.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Gas ist genau das Problem:
Das russische Gas wurde die letzten 15 Jahre nicht als Übergangslösung behandelt, sondern als Ersatz für andere versiegende Quellen, damit man quasi so weiter machen kann wie die letzten Jahrzehnte. Der (günstige) Ausbau der Erneuerbaren wurde u.a. durch die "Schwarzen" unter Söder und Laschet jedoch mit wissenschaftlich nicht tragbaren Gesetzen massiv sabotiert und man liess in den letzten 10 Jahren lieber zehntausende Jobs im erneuerbaren Sektor vernichten.


Ich schrieb ja Schwarz/Rot/Gelb, da es nicht Schwarz alleine war, die DE in die energetische Misere fuhr.
(Die Schweiz ist btw. noch viel übler dran dank unserer Verhinderer der mehrheitlich neoliberalen, konservativen bis rechtsextremen Regierung, plus Pseudovogelschützer und übereifrige, kurzfristig denkende Umweltschützer aus der Bevölkerung)

Die Linken Traumtänzer sind weitgehend irrelevant, da kaum regierungsbeteiligt. Sie können daher nicht den politischen Weg vorzeichnen, wo lang es gehen soll, maximal etwas beeinflussen.

Die rechtsextreme AfD ist so oder so unbrauchbar und weitgehend irrelevant, da nicht regierungsbeteiligt. Sie können daher nicht den politischen Weg vorzeichnen, wo lang es gehen soll, maximal etwas beeinflussen.

Es ist richtig, dass die Grünen viel zu viele Kompromisse eingehen, waren aber selten bis nie am Hebel der Entscheidung. Wenn auch ihre Regierungsbeteiligungen die letzten Jahrzehnte zunahmen, konnten sie nicht den politischen Weg bestimmen, wo lang es gehen soll, maximal stärker beeinflussen, resp. einen Kompromiss ermöglichen, damit es weiter ging. Die Entscheider sind aber bei Schwarz und Rot zu verorten.









						Umstrittene Gas-Pipeline: Grüne ganz allein gegen Nord Stream 2
					

Die Ost-Ministerpräsidenten stützen den Weiterbau. Das missfällt ihren grünen Koalitionspartnern. Auch im Bundestag fordern die Grünen einen Stopp - vergeblich.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				






Pu244 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das: der Atomausstieg, der Kohleausstieg, das Frackingverbot, die Einstellung von Desertec, die Förderung von Gasheizungen, die Umstellung der Industrie auf Gas usw., die Liste ist sehr lang.



Wobei der Atomaustieg von Schwarz/Gelb verbockt wurde.
Das erste Mal wurde dieser zwar noch früher von Rot-Grün aufgegleist und hätte mit annehmbaren Konditionen und dem konsequenten Ausbau der Erneuerbaren (Also bsw. Wasser-, Wind- und Sonnenkraft) plus dem effizienter machen der Infrastruktur sauber über die Bühne gebracht werden können. Noch besser wäre gewesen, das sein zu lassen, und sich als erstes auf den Kohleausstieg zu fokussieren.
Schwarz/Gelb stoppte dies nach Jahren aus rein ideologischen Gründen, nur um den Ausstieg ein Jahr später nach Fukushima 2011 in einer Hauruckaktion und mit zusätzlichen milliardenhohen Entschädigungszahlungen halbgar wieder einzuführen.

Fracking benötigt einen Rohölpreis von ca. $80/Barrel um finanziell attraktiv zu sein, ist also relativ teuer. Zudem stellt es ein Strohfeuer dar, da die Ausbeute relativ rasch wieder abnimmt, während man Gefahr läuft, das Grundwasser massiv zu verschmutzen. Es ist so oder so keine dauerhafte Lösung und eine schlechte noch dazu.

Kohlekraft wurde von Schwarz/Rot/Gelb durch alle Böden hindurch verteidigt und beschützt. Notfalls auf Kosten zehntausender Jobs im Erneuerbaren Bereich. Aber Kohlekraft muss verschwinden, so schnell wie möglich, sonst gibt es in absehbarer Zeit keine Verwendung mehr für künstliche Elektrizität.

Desertec lebt. Aber ist von der Konzeption her zu stark auf Europa fokussiert, so dass es da vorläufig nur langsam voran geht. Es ist natürlich im Interesse der nordafrikanischen Staaten, dass sie mit dem massiven Zubau günstiger erneuerbaren ("grundlastfähiger") Kraftwerke, zuerst einmal ihre eigene seit Jahrzehnten desolate Energieversorgung sicherstellen, bevor man ans Exportieren denkt.
Europa täte hier aber gut daran, in seinem eigenen Süden, wie Spanien, Griechenland oder Süditalien die Kraftwerkskapazitäten massiv auszubauen.
Deutschland kann davon aber natürlich nur profitieren, wenn ideologisch verbohrte Blockadehaltungen von "Schwarzen" wie Söder endlich verschwinden, der selbst simple Stromtrassen verhindert wo er nur kann.








						Strom aus der Wüste: Ist das Desertec-Projekt gescheitert?
					

Es waren große Pläne: Solarkraftwerke in der Sahara, die Europa mit Energie beliefern. Die Kraftwerke werden gebaut, doch bislang kommt kein Wüstenstrom dort an. Ist das Desertec-Projekt gescheitert? Von Thomas Bormann.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Dass in DE Gasheizungen statt Wärmepumpen gefördert wurden ist völlig unverständlich. In der Schweiz gibt es eine Lenkungsabgabe bsw. auf fossiles Heizöl, mit dem man Wärmepumpenheizungen oder andere CO2-neutrale Alternativen fördert und auch die Krankenkassenprämien senkt. Diese funktioniert sehr effektiv, so dass seit Jahren der Anteil fossiler Heizungen rückläufig ist.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ja und wenn man sich die Topographie von Deutschland ansieht, dann merkt man: wir haben nur wenige Berge. Norwegen ist da übrigen mit 99,6% weit vorne und das schon vor 25 Jahren.



Berge sind gut für Speicherseen und Pumpspeicherkraftwerke, die sich hervorragend für Spitzenlasten und Pufferung von überschüssigem Strom eignen, und ja DE ist da eingeschränkt. Aber DE hat noch Kapazitäten für Flusskraftwerke.
Umso wichtiger sind europäische Stromtrassen, um bsw. überschüssigen Strom vom Norden und Süden in die Alpenregion zu verfrachten, wo er vergleichsweise effizient in Pumpspeicherkraftwerken eingelagert werden kann. In der Alpenregion müssen sowieso massiv Speicherseen (aus-)gebaut werden, um die wegschmelzenden Gletscher als Wasserspeicher irgendwie zu kompensieren. Und am besten werden diese Seen und Dämme wo möglich mit (schwimmenden) PV-Kraftwerken kombiniert.
DE könnte ergänzend dazu Thermospeicherkraftwerke im Untergrund bauen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Kernkraftwerke sind recht billig, wenn man es richtig macht. Die Chinesen haben zwei EPR für insgesamt 8 Mrd $ gebaut.



China ist mit seinen mindestens fragwürdigen Sicherheits- und Arbeitsstandards und undurchsichtigen Finanzen kaum eine tragfähige Benchmark.
So hat China 2021 die Grenzwerte für radioaktive Umweltbelastung mehr als verdoppelt, um ein Herunterfahren des Reaktors zu verhindern, nachdem bei einem Störfall des nigelnagelneuen EPRs radioaktives Gas in die Umwelt gelassen wurde.
Mich nähme hier schon wunder, warum EDF in China das schafft, woran sie in Europa an drei Atombaustellen seit vielen Jahren kläglich scheitert. Betrachtet man den immensen Schuldenberg von EDF, stellt sich auch die Frage, inwieweit "schwarz" die Zahlen für den Bau überhaupt waren.

Wenigstens ist das finnische Olkiluoto-3 fast im kommerziellen Betrieb (und Block 4 wurde zwischenzeitlich storniert). Der Bau kostete mind. 3x mehr (9 Mia €) als ursprünglich veranschlagt.

Das leistungsstärkere englische HinkleyPointC benötigt einen garantierten Abnahmepreis von mehr als 12 Cent/kWh. Die britische Regierung plant zudem mit Subventionen von bis zu 100 Milliarden € dafür.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Soso, bei der Atomkraft soll alles drauf, aber bei den Erneuerbaren läßt du die Subventionen, die die Gesellschaft für dich erbringt, unter den Tisch fallen?



Wie gesagt, die Schweiz (über-)subventionierte bsw. 2018 die Wasserkraft mit ca. 100 Millionen Franken.

Wind- und Solarkraft benötigten einen subventionellen Anschub, richtig. Allerdings wurden erneuerbare Energien global betrachtet nur zu einem Bruchteil subventioniert verglichen zu fossilen Energien. Trotzdem schaffen es Wind- und Solarkraft zusehend, gänzlich ohne Subventionen auszukommen, im Gegensatz zu den Fossilen.









						Forscher rechnen vor: „Die Ära der subventionsfreien Offshore-Windräder hat begonnen“
					

Windräder zu See dürften schon bald ohne Staatshilfe am Markt bestehen können – schreibt ein achtköpfiges Forscherteam in einer renommierten Fachzeitschrift.




					www.faz.net
				












						Erneuerbare Energien: Solarstrom schafft den Durchbruch – ohne Subventionen
					

Photovoltaik galt lange als teuer und hat die Verbraucher Milliarden gekostet. Jetzt rechnet sich die Technologie erstmals auch ohne staatliche Unterstützung.




					www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Hast du dich Mal gefragt wo die Ursache der jetzigen Probleme liegt? Klar, die aktuelle Regierung hat binnen kürzester Zeit den Staat runter gewirtschaftet.


Wo ist denn dieser Staat überhaupt heruntergewirtschaftet?
Klar kann man alles bemeckern, aber ich hätte mal gern im Vergleich zu anderen Staaten auf der gesammten Erde, vor allen dingen welche, deren Bevölkerung ähnliche Größen oder Größer sind also sagen wir alles ab 40 Millionen, die so besser darstehen als Deutschland. Mir fallen da gar keine ein, wenn man mal alles zusammen nimmt und vergleicht, Soziales, Wirtschaft, Infrastruktur etc.


----------



## aloha84 (16. August 2022)

Was mir bei dieser "Sonderabgabe" gegen den Strich geht, ist die eigentliche Ursache.
Ein Unternehmer hat immer für schlechte Zeiten vorzusorgen.....Das wird einfach mal erwartet, falls er das nicht macht heißt es "Pech gehabt!" und  es gibt ein Insolvenzverfahren.

Die "Energieeinkäufer", welche jetzt von der Abgabe profitieren werden, haben aber genau das nicht gemacht. Da wurde nichts vorgesorgt, oder zur Seite gepackt.
Das nennt man Misswirtschaft.

Und als dank dafür, müssen wir jetzt alle unseren Beitrag leisten.
Ich erwarte, dass man nach diesem Winter, die Buden dicht macht. Über Jahre wurden dicke Gewinne erwirtschaftet und weil in den letzten 6 Monaten der Einkauf nicht mehr "verlustfrei" funktioniert, ist die gesamte Versorgungssicherheit gefährdet??

Das darf nicht sein.
Mein Fazit ist, man hat es der Wirtschaft anvertraut --> die hat es nicht hinbekommen --> also wird Energie ab nächstes Jahr von Staatsseite eingekauft und weitergegeben.


----------



## HisN (16. August 2022)

Juhu, 450% Preissteigerung innerhalb eines Jahres.
Bedeutet wohl Rücklagen bilden für unsere 7000 kWh.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Ist das vielleicht unser Problem für die ganze Misere....? _*"Vielleicht bin ich dann lange nicht mehr"*_


Du hast das wichtigste Wort von mir vergessen: das "hier" am Ende des Satzes. Es geht mir nicht darum nicht mehr so lange leben zu wollen, es geht darum dass ich nicht weiß ob ich in 10 Jahren noch im Saarland wohnen werde da diverse politische Regularien meinen Arbeitgeber seit einem Jahrzehnt in der Verlustzone halten (nachdem er über 300 Jahre lang durchgehend Gewinne machte). Wenn das, verstärkt durch jetzt zusätzlich immense Energiekosten so bleibt werde ich mittelfristig weg müssen, denn wenn die Schwerindustrie im Saarland weg ist (die Autoindustrie ist ja schon am schließen) ist da nix mehr. Und ein Haus für irres Geld umzubauen nur ums dann nach ein paar Jahren eh verkaufen zu müssen ist halt Quatsch. Den Stress muss ich mir nicht antun so lange alles wie es ist super läuft.


facehugger schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum die Herren/Damen "da oben" so einen Stress machen. Gestern wurde es doch zichmal im Radio gebracht. 2 Wochen VOR dem eigentlich angesetzten Termin sind Deutschlands Gasspeicher zu 75% gefüllt. Und das trotz Putin`s deutlicher Drosselung.


Der Stress kommt daher, dass auch wenn der Speicher 100% voll ist das in nem kalten Winter und üblichem Verbrauch nach gefühlt 6 Wochen alle ist...

Jetzt feiern alle dass die Speicherstände steigen. Ja super, weil 30 Grad draußen sind und das Zeug so teuer ist dass die Industrie die Produktion drosselt (NICHT: Gas einspart, drosselt! Das sind unterschiedliche Dinge!). Im Januar machen sie dann alle dicke Backen, egal ob wir jetzt bei 75 oder95% sind.


----------



## stolpi (16. August 2022)

BigYundol schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist leider zuviel Input, lieber wird auf "die da oben" geschossen statt sich selbst an der Nase zu fassen.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## TrueRomance (16. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dieser Staat überhaupt heruntergewirtschaftet?
> Klar kann man alles bemeckern, aber ich hätte mal gern im Vergleich zu anderen Staaten auf der gesammten Erde, vor allen dingen welche, deren Bevölkerung ähnliche Größen oder Größer sind also sagen wir alles ab 40 Millionen, die so besser darstehen als Deutschland. Mir fallen da gar keine ein, wenn man mal alles zusammen nimmt und vergleicht, Soziales, Wirtschaft, Infrastruktur etc.


Das meine ich ja auch. Keine Ahnung warum ständig auf die jetzige Regierung gemeckert wird und gemeint wird, sie seien an allem schuld. Klar, Kritikpunkte gibt es, aber die kann man ja auch benennen. Aber "selbst mein Vater sagt, das ist die unfähigste Regierung seit, keine Ahnung wann".
Aber die "Grün ist blöd und muss Schuld sein" Argumentation ist mittlerweile einfach nervig. Umso negativer die jetzige Regierung überall dargestellt wird, umso mehr Zulauf bekommen die konservativen und/oder rechten Parteien. Ob das dann so viel besser ist?


----------



## Hoppss (16. August 2022)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte Putin durch Nord Stream 2 Gas pumpen wenn er nicht mal die vorhandenen Pipelines annähernd ausnutzt?


Aber klar, das ist politisches Geplänkel ... obwohl ... es wäre schon interessant, wenn wir einfach NS2 öffnen würden und dann auf Putins Reaktion dazu warten könnten  


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wasserstoff ist seit Jahren im Gespräch, es könnt sogar das Gas für die Gasheizung ersetzen und würde dabei noch effizienter und Sauberer verbrennen.


Weil wir nun mal gerade dabei sind uns richtig über diesen Murks aufzuregen, zum Thema "Wasserstoff" habe ich noch einen:
2020 wurde knapp eine Milliarde € an schleswig-holsteinische Windstromerzeuger gezahlt. Für Strom, den man z.B. in Bayern nicht verwenden konnte ... oder sonstwo .
Ist ja auch klar, wenn man sich erstmal für die Propeller engagiert (übrigens noch immer!) und auf unsere Kosten(!) und sich erst danach Gedanken macht, wie dieser Strom eigentlich zu den Verbrauchern gelangt, kein Wunder, sollte man meinen .
Aber, man weiß seit über 10 Jahren von diesem Murks. In dieser Zeit hätten locker 2-3 Anlagen zur Wasserstofferzeugung in SH gebaut werden können und dieser sinnfreie Strom hätte immerhin dafür genutzt werden können.
Und ja, übrigens, wer hat wohl diese knappe Milliarde € für SH nur in 2020 aufgebracht ...? 
PS: Vor gut 2 Jahren wurde immerhin ein Pilotprojekt zur Wasserstofferzeung mit überflüssigem Strom in der Raffinerie Heide angeschoben ... aber dann kam Corona und seitdem habe ich da nie wieder was von gehört ...


----------



## Tschetan (16. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat etwas mit Geopolitik zu tun und das man sich eben möglichst nicht von Faschisten beliefern lässt, die einen völkerechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg führen, ist übrigens mehrheitlich völliger Konsens in der Bevölkerung.



Mmh,  NS1 beliefert uns doch auch? Warum nicht tauschen und dafür NS1 stilllegen?
Immerhin müsste dann nicht gegen Sanktionen verstoßen werden, wenn wieder Turbinen gewartet werden müssen.
Ist wieder so ein " Männerding"...


Don-71 schrieb:


> die so besser darstehen als Deutschland.


Besser dastehen? Darum geht es weniger. 
Denkst du es geht uns gut, also in der Breite? 
1990 hätte ich das bestätigt, aber jetzt erinnert es mich an 1989...
Diese Preissteigerungen enthalten einen Haufen sozialen Sprengstoff und wenn das nicht vernünftig gelöst wird, ist der Winter sicher nicht kalt.
Wir reden dabei nur von den Heizkosten der Bürger, aber wie Alk schrieb, die Industrie kommt auch noch und wenn Betriebe dicht machen, bleiben sie häufig zu und was dann kommt, will ich nicht erleben.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja auch. Keine Ahnung warum ständig auf die jetzige Regierung gemeckert wird und gemeint wird, sie seien an allem schuld. Klar, Kritikpunkte gibt es, aber die kann man ja auch benennen. Aber "selbst mein Vater sagt, das ist die unfähigste Regierung seit, keine Ahnung wann".
> Aber die "Grün ist blöd und muss Schuld sein" Argumentation ist mittlerweile einfach nervig. Umso negativer die jetzige Regierung überall dargestellt wird, umso mehr Zulauf bekommen die konservativen und/oder rechten Parteien. Ob das dann so viel besser ist?


Also ich habe das allgemein auf das Land bezogen und auch auf die Vorgängerregierungen.
Und selbst ich als CDU Mitglied finde die derzeitige Regierung nicht wirklich schlimmer, als die Regierungen davor, das liegt halt immer an der persönlichen und subjektiven Einschätzung und gerade die Grünen machen in der jetzigen Regierung noch überwiegend den absolut besten Job. Bei mir ist es eher der Kanzler und seine Partei, die ich gerade und Hauptsächlich bzgl. ihrer Unentschlossenheit in Bezug auf die Ukraine kritisiere und auch sonst macht der Kanzler eher den Eindruck, als wenn er Frau Merkel voll nacheifert, nur teilweise schlimmer.


aloha84 schrieb:


> Was mir bei dieser "Sonderabgabe" gegen den Strich geht, ist die eigentliche Ursache.
> Ein Unternehmer hat immer für schlechte Zeiten vorzusorgen.....Das wird einfach mal erwartet, falls er das nicht macht heißt es "Pech gehabt!" und es gibt ein Insolvenzverfahren.
> 
> Die "Energieeinkäufer", welche jetzt von der Abgabe profitieren werden, haben aber genau das nicht gemacht. Da wurde nichts vorgesorgt, oder zur Seite gepackt.
> ...


Sorry aber das kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen!
Vordergründig und oberflächlich kann man deine Analyse nachvollziehen, aber der Staat und die Poltik (Regierung und Bundestag) und somit auch die Wahlbevölkerung, haben das genau so forciert oder gar entschieden.
Jegliche Segmentierung wurde politisch, gesellschaftlich und staatlich berhindert oder verhindert.
Da wären der Bau von LNG Terminals, der an 3 Standorten seit Jahren von Befürworten einer Segmentierung "gewünscht" wurde, aber politisch verhindert, das Frackingmoratorium, das selbst die Föderung von Sandstein Gas mit konventionellen Fracking verhindert hat, nicht zu verwechseln mit unkonvventionellen Fracking im tiefen Schiefergestein, der Atomaustieg, plus der schon beschlossene Kohleausstieg.
Die Politischen Entscheider und zwar in Mehrheit aus allen Parteien haben diesen Weg trotz Warnungen vor Abhängigkeiten (Russland) und Einseitigkeiten (Gas), so als Rahmen geschaffen und entschieden und zwar auf Grundlage von Wahlen! Die Abhängigkeit von russischen Gas fand auch eine sehr große Mehrheit in der (Wahl) Bevölkerung. Insoweit bin ich auch dafür das ALLE dafür einzustehen haben, obwohl ich schon seit 2011 vor einer Abhängigkeit und Einseitigkeit gewarnt habe.


----------



## lucky1levin (16. August 2022)

Das beste ist, ich lasse die Heizung aus


----------



## stolpi (16. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du hast das wichtigste Wort von mir vergessen: das "hier" am Ende des Satzes. Es geht mir nicht darum nicht mehr so lange leben zu wollen, es geht darum dass ich nicht weiß ob ich in 10 Jahren noch im Saarland wohnen werde da diverse politische Regularien meinen Arbeitgeber seit einem Jahrzehnt in der Verlustzone halten (nachdem er über 300 Jahre lang durchgehend Gewinne machte). Wenn das, verstärkt durch jetzt zusätzlich immense Energiekosten so bleibt werde ich mittelfristig weg müssen, denn wenn die Schwerindustrie im Saarland weg ist (die Autoindustrie ist ja schon am schließen) ist da nix mehr. Und ein Haus für irres Geld umzubauen nur ums dann nach ein paar Jahren eh verkaufen zu müssen ist halt Quatsch. Den Stress muss ich mir nicht antun so lange alles wie es ist super läuft.
> 
> ...



Ich habe beim zitieren wirklich das "_hier_" vergessen, ändert aber nichts an der Aussage...ob mit "_hier_" der Ort oder die Welt gemeint ist (Himmel/Hölle).

Nach dem Motto: _"ist mir egal was die Gesellschaft davon hat, womöglich werde ich morgen schon überfahren. Also hau raus die Kagge ich will leben. Sollen doch die anderen machen wenn sie das wichtig finden"._


Siehst ja auch hier schön auch an anderen Kommentaren...regen sich alle auf, sind aber quasi selber die Ursache des Problems.

Btw: ist dein Auto schon da?




Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## aloha84 (16. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry aber das kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen!
> Vordergründig und oberflächlich kann man deine Analyse nachvollziehen, aber der Staat und die Poltik (Regierung und Bundestag) und somit auch die Wahlbevölkerung, haben das genau so forciert oder gar entschieden.
> Jegliche Segmentierung wurde politisch, gesellschaftlich und staatlich berhindert oder verhindert.
> Da wären der Bau von LNG Terminals, der an 3 Standorten seit Jahren von Befürworten einer Segmentierung "gewünscht" wurde, aber politisch verhindert, das Frackingmoratorium, das selbst die Föderung von Sandstein Gas mit konventionellen Fracking verhindert hat, nicht zu verwechseln mit unkonvventionellen Fracking im tiefen Schiefergestein, der Atomaustieg, plus der schon beschlossene Kohleausstieg.
> Die Politischen Entscheider und zwar in Mehrheit aus allen Parteien haben diesen Weg trotz Warnungen vor Abhängigkeiten (Russland) und Einseitigkeiten (Gas), so als Rahmen geschaffen und entschieden und zwar auf Grundlage von Wahlen! Die Abhängigkeit von russischen Gas fand auch eine sehr große Mehrheit in der (Wahl) Bevölkerung. Insoweit bin ich auch dafür das ALLE dafür einzustehen haben, obwohl ich schon seit 2011 vor einer Abhängigkeit und Einseitigkeit gewarnt habe.



Wir reden/schreiben aneinander vorbei.
Es geht mir bei der o.g. Aussage nicht um den Einkaufspreis des Gases, welcher an die Verbraucher weitergegeben muss.

Es geht darum, dass einige wenige privatwirtschaftliche Unternehmen seit Jahren *hohe Erträge und Gewinne* mit dem EINKAUF von Gas und Rohstoffen erzielen und offensichtlich keinerlei Rücklagen gebildet haben!
Ohne diese Unternehmen bekommt kein Stadtwerk nur 1qm Gas geliefert.
Und weil innerhalb von 6 Monaten der globale Gaspreis gestiegen ist --> sie aber mit ihren Kunden "längerfristige" Verträge abgeschlossen haben (meist 2 Jahre), sind sie nun* faktisch insolvent*.
Um diese Insolvenz abzuwenden, werden die 2,4x cent pro kw/h nun kassiert, aus keinem anderen Grund

Und da sage ich, das geht so nicht --> trotzdem machen wir das und zwar BIS nächstes Frühjahr.
Dann werden die wankenden Unternehmen abgewickelt und verstaatlicht.
Der Einkauf von Gas ist infrastrukturell so wichtig, dass es nicht mehr in private Hand gehört.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2022)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und da sage ich, das geht so nicht --> trotzdem machen wir das und zwar BIS nächstes Frühjahr.
> Dann werden die wankenden Unternehmen abgewickelt und verstaatlicht.
> Der Einkauf von Gas ist infrastrukturell so wichtig, dass es nicht mehr in private Hand gehört.


Der Grund dafür liegt aber daran, das wir uns entschlossen haben dem Opfer eines völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieges beizustehen, es zu unterstützen, ihm Waffen zu liefern und unseren bisherigen Hauptversorger zu sanktionieren! Das ist eine rein politische und geostrategische Entscheidung, die die Mehrheit mitträgt.
Insoweit können wir den Schaden daraus schlecht einzelnen Firmen oder Konzernen aufbürden!


----------



## facehugger (16. August 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Umso negativer die jetzige Regierung überall dargestellt wird, umso mehr Zulauf bekommen die konservativen und/oder rechten Parteien. Ob das dann so viel besser ist?


Ich will wirklich nicht im falschen Licht dastehen, aber ich kann viele schon verstehn, wenn die deutsche Politik so einiges im eigenen Land eingestampft hat (Schulen/Kindergärten/Schwimmbäder mussten dringend saniert werden, sind nur Beispiele), da hieß es oft: kein Geld da, wir müssen sparen. Anderes ist wichtiger. Und dann werden im gleichen Atemzug dort Milliönchen verschoben, da Milliarden transferiert. Meist eben ins Ausland, die eigenen Bedürfnisse des Landes erschienen da oft... unwichtig. Kein Wunder, daß sich Bürger übergangen fühlen. 

Und dieses Gebaren nervt sehr viele Leute, die dann eben... anders wählen. Oft nur aus Protest. Nicht weil sie ne rechte Gesinnung haben. Sie fühlen sich eben im Stich gelassen. 

Anders gesagt, wie lange vertraust du einem Bekannten, der dich schon ein paar Mal versetzt hat? Und sorry, die rechte Schublade zieht schon lange nicht mehr 

Gruß


----------



## keinnick (16. August 2022)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk, auf dein Sinnlos-Post, was man eigentlich Reporten muss, fehlen einen die Worte.
> Ich bin von 4.25 Cent/KWh auf 8,75 Cent/KWh gestiegen.
> Dein Öl kannst du damit nicht vergleichen, denn die KWh-Zahl zum entnommen Gas in m³ ,wird jedes Jahr neu ermittelt. Da kann einfach mahl mehr KWh-Zahl entstehen und du Zahlst extra drauf.


  Die Sinnlosposts verfasst eher Du. Für das entnommen Gas (m³) wird monatlich der Brennwert ermittelt und das Ganze mittels Zustandszahl für Deinen Wohnort in kWh umgerechnet. Am Jahresende wird dann ein Mittelwert gebildet. Das ist dann das was Du bezahlst: kWh und nicht m³

Schwankt der Brennwert (Erdgas ist ein Naturprodukt) kann Dir das egal sein. Umgekehrt würde ein Schuh draus, nämlich wenn man Dich nach m³ abrechnen würde. Dann wärst Du der Gelackmeierte, wenn Du mal ein paar Monate Gas mit geringerem Brennwert bekommst, da Du dann für die gleiche Heizleistung mehr Gas brauchst und bezahlen müsste.

Am besten schaust Du mal auf Deine letzte Gasrechnung. Da steht sogar der Rechenweg (m³ x Brennwert x Zustandszahl = kWh) drauf und Du verstehst vielleicht, was Du da eigentlich bezahlst.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. August 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Du bist ein Lustikus.. als wie wenn ich mehr als das Wohnzimmer heizen würde


Tja, bei dir in der wohnung habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet, aber wo ich war wurden eigentlich immer alle zimmer geheizt.  


Hoppss schrieb:


> Und ja, ein fehlender Wechselrichter für 10 Paneele kann hier nicht einfach durch die alternative Idee eines Hobbybastlers ersetzt werden ... jedenfalls nicht in unserem Land! Das würde jahrelangen offiziellen Ärger nach sich ziehen


Stichwort "inselanlage" und "gebastel" ist das auch nicht. (MC4-verbinder zusammen stecken kann jeder 2-jährige) Ärger macht das zudem nur, wenn man es gefördert haben will. Muß mich nur mal schlau machen, ob man die paneele auf dem dach beantragen muß oder,nach statischer prüfung, einfach los bauen darf.


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Sorry, was ist das denn. Ich habe ein 100 Jahre altes Haus.


Also quasi ein neubau.  Ich müßte für die genaue zahl nachschauen, aber irgendwo bei uns im dachstuhl ist als baujahr ein 17xx eingemeißelt. 


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Da ist ein Einbau einer Wärmepumpe, mit energetisch Sanieren von 50.000€.
> Bei Solar, benötige ich ein neues Dach, da die Balken zu Dünn sind, Kosten 40.000€
> Solaranlage 30.000€
> Wie soll man das bezahlen bei Mindestlohn???


Gut, das man 2 linke hände und 0 plan hat ist in meiner kalkulation nicht mit drin. Ich mache fast alles selbst. (bis auf klemptnerei und für mauern und putzen ist mein bruder da)
Die dachbalken können übrigens verstärkt werden (blödsinnig, die halten noch ganz anderes aus, aber eben vorschriften), da muß nix neu und ein dach was jetzt 40k kostet ist auch recht klein. Für unseres haben wir anno 2000 65k € bezahlt mit 3 platten solar-thermie drauf.  (2 hohlkehlen dank anbau aus 1932)

Edit:


aloha84 schrieb:


> Was mir bei dieser "Sonderabgabe" gegen den Strich geht, ist die eigentliche Ursache.
> Ein Unternehmer hat immer für schlechte Zeiten vorzusorgen.....Das wird einfach mal erwartet, falls er das nicht macht heißt es "Pech gehabt!" und  es gibt ein Insolvenzverfahren.
> 
> Die "Energieeinkäufer", welche jetzt von der Abgabe profitieren werden, haben aber genau das nicht gemacht. Da wurde nichts vorgesorgt, oder zur Seite gepackt.
> Das nennt man Misswirtschaft.


Das problem in deiner argumentation, hätten die gas-impoteure die letzten jahre massiv gewinn gemacht und das geld zurück gelegt, hättest du dich auch beschwert wegen der hohen gewinne und dem hohen gas-preis.
Stellt sich nun die frage, wie sollen die es dir recht machen?


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich will wirklich nicht im falschen Licht dastehen, aber ich kann viele schon verstehn, wenn die deutsche Politik so einiges im eigenen Land eingestampft hat *(Schulen/Kindergärten/Schwimmbäder mussten dringend saniert werden, sind nur Beispiele)*, da hieß es oft: kein Geld da, wir müssen sparen. Anderes ist wichtiger. Und dann werden im gleichen Atemzug dort Milliönchen verschoben, da Milliarden transferiert. Meist eben ins Ausland, die eigenen Bedürfnisse des Landes erschienen da oft... unwichtig. Kein Wunder, daß sich Bürger übergangen fühlen.


Aber das ist doch das typische "Nichtwissen" bei sehr vielen Leuten.
Deine Beispiele sind jetzt ausgerechnet auschließlich Aufgaben der *Kommunen/Städte* und das wird dann der Bundes- oder Landespolitik angelastet.
Ich widerspreche dir nicht, das Politiker einiger Parteien ziemlich viel ************************ in den letzten Jahrzehnten gebaut haben, aber das haben eben auch örtliche Bürgermeister zu hauf und gerade in deren Aufgabenbereich gehören deine aufgezählten Beispiele. Und wie man weiß achten die einzelnen "Vereine" (Bund, Land und Kommune) sonst sehr genau auf ihre Zuständigkeiten und Kompetenzen.
M.A. nach wissen 70% der Bevölkerung gar nicht wirklich bescheid über den eigentlichen Staatsaufbau, Zuständigkeiten etc.
Wenn irgend etwas nicht passt, sind die in Berlin schuld, nur so funktioniert das eben nicht oder nicht immer.


----------



## Registrierzwang (16. August 2022)

HisN schrieb:


> Juhu, 450% Preissteigerung innerhalb eines Jahres.
> Bedeutet wohl Rücklagen bilden für unsere 7000 kWh.


Einfach keine RTX 3090 im Rechner reinstecken,  eine 3060 Ti reicht auch


----------



## Berserkervmax (16. August 2022)

Tja.
Ihr hab die gewählt ...selber Schuld


----------



## Cybnotic (16. August 2022)

Odie0506 schrieb:


> Also sollen politische Entscheidungen jetzt dafür sorgen, einen Zustand zu beheben, der durch politische Entscheidungen herbeigeführt wurde.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja  Klar der Zeigt Kubikmeter an ... nur Nutzt dir das nix..  denn ob du bei diesem "Naturprdodukt"   zu  viel  des Richstoffes oder andere Zutaten  drin mitkaufst.. Kein  Zahlender Kunde  kann das Real Überprüfen..   Multiplikatoren etc.. kann man schön Nachrechnen  nur bringt das nix..  Da könnte  man dir auch mehr als die Hälfte Pure Luft dazumischen  bzw  durch die Leitungen  verkaufen,   und du würdest nichts merken außer das du die Heizung mehr oderweniger aufdrehst      Wäre echt so als wenn man bei der Tanke den Tank volltankt und am Ende des Monats die Kilometer  bezahlen soll  dabei hat jede Therme Gerät andere Energie Werte bzw Einsparpotenzial.
MfG


Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Tja.
> Ihr hab die gewählt ...selber Schuld


Ob die aus diesen Fehler Lernen ?     Niemals !  diese Wähler fallen bei nächsten mal wieder rein und gehen denen immer wieder auf den Leim..


----------



## Ripcord (16. August 2022)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Tja.
> Ihr hab die gewählt ...selber Schuld


Ich bin überrascht wie schnell "die" ihr Ziel umgesetzt haben. Es gab ja schon immer zu hören wie alles viel zu billig ist.


----------



## Obiwan (16. August 2022)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Tja.
> Ihr hab die gewählt ...selber Schuld


Wen meinst du? Die jetzige Regierung oder die, die uns in die Abhängigkeit von Russland manövriert hat?


----------



## Cybnotic (16. August 2022)

Ach die schieben sich doch immer gegenseitig die Schuld zu.. Aber als Politiker ist man perse Schuldig bei vielen Dingen.. MfG


----------



## T-MAXX (16. August 2022)

Man spricht immer von Entlastungspaketen für die Bürger, trotzdem wird es immer teurer...
Mwst aussetzen und vernüftige Lösungen finden. Denn der Bürger hat dieses Debakel nicht verursacht, muss aber dafür Tribut zahlen.
Ich sehe jetzt schon, der Herbst und Winter werden sehr heiß werden...
Hätte man sich nicht in den Krieg eingelassen, wäre dieses Problem nie entstanden.


----------



## seahawk (16. August 2022)

Die hohen Preise erhöhen den Druck auf erneuerbare Energien zu wechseln, das ist sehr positiv.


----------



## keinnick (16. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> dabei hat jede Therme Gerät andere Energie Werte bzw Einsparpotenzial.


Das ändert aber nichts am Brennwert vom Erdgas. Liegt der Brennwert z. B. 20% unter dem Normalwert, dann nützen Dir auch "Energie Werte und Einsparpotential" nichts. Du bekommst schlichtweg weniger Heizenergie  aus dem Brennstoff.

Um bei Deinem Autobeispiel zu bleiben: Kipp doch mal 20% Wasser in den Tank und guck, wie die Kiste dann läuft und was sie verbraucht (falls überhaupt noch). 

Beim Erdgas kannst Du Dich darauf verlassen, dass der Brennwert regelmäßig ermittelt wird. Dem musst Du natürlich nicht trauen. Nur an der Tanke könntest Du auch nicht überprüfen, wie hoch der Anteil des "echten" Sprits ist. Wo liegt der Unterschied?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2022)

stolpi schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto: _"ist mir egal was die Gesellschaft davon hat, womöglich werde ich morgen schon überfahren. Also hau raus die Kagge ich will leben. Sollen doch die anderen machen wenn sie das wichtig finden"._


Naja, so würde ich mich nicht einschätzen. Ich versuche überall wos möglich ist durchaus Ressourcen zu schonen, nicht ganz uneigennützig auch einfach weils billiger ist weniger zu verbrauchen, grundsätzlich aber weil ich Effizienz mag (klingt komisch, ist aber so^^).
Nur muss es am Ende auch einen vernünftigen Hintergrund haben, und den hat konkret ein Heizungsumbau meines Hauses unter aktuellen Bedingungen nicht. Kann sich ja auch wieder ändern (vor allem wenn die SCOPs der Wärmepumpen besser werden, die "Lambda"-Serie von Zewotherm ist schon dicht dran wos sich für mich beginnen könnte zu lohnen in absehbarer Zeit), ich schaue mir solche Dinge regelmäßig an.


stolpi schrieb:


> Btw: ist dein Auto schon da?


Ja - nach nur 521 Tagen Wartezeit. Aber das ist ein Thema für hier:




__





						Der Auto-Thread
					

Kontext dieses Auto, aus einem Videospiel:  Gehts drum was das für ein Modell ist?   S13 Silvia (Coupe) Silvia war die Verkaufsbezeichung in Japan (Scheinwerfer + Grill sind anders als EUDM/USDM).




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2022)

Obiwan schrieb:


> Wen meinst du? Die jetzige Regierung oder die, die uns in die Abhängigkeit von Russland manövriert hat?


Das ist nun nicht wirklich verschieden, oder sag doch mal welche Partei das nicht gefördert hat, egal welche der Vertretenden, der letzten 16 Jahre. Außer einige Grüne Warner und ein paar Mohikaner bei der CDU, gab es da Keine. Und bei den Grünen waren es zwischen den entscheidenden Jahren 2013-2017 auch eher die Europa Parlamentarier!
Die eigentliche Treibepartei die SPD, stellt nun den Bundeskanzler.


T-MAXX schrieb:


> Hätte man sich nicht in den Krieg eingelassen, wäre dieses Problem nie entstanden.


Man lässt stattdessen lieber auf Kreml Faschisten und hegemononiale Emperatoren ein!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. August 2022)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also quasi ein neubau.  Ich müßte für die genaue zahl nachschauen, aber irgendwo bei uns im dachstuhl ist als baujahr ein 17xx eingemeißelt.


Jo und für mich unbezahlbar.


TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Gut, das man 2 linke hände und 0 plan hat ist in meiner kalkulation nicht mit drin. Ich mache fast alles selbst. (bis auf klemptnerei und für mauern und putzen ist mein bruder da)
> Die dachbalken können übrigens verstärkt werden (blödsinnig, die halten noch ganz anderes aus, aber eben vorschriften), da muß nix neu und ein dach was jetzt 40k kostet ist auch recht klein. Für unseres haben wir anno 2000 65k € bezahlt mit 3 platten solar-thermie drauf.  (2 hohlkehlen dank anbau aus 1932)


Da ich 3 Bandscheibenvorfälle habe, kann ich solche Aufgaben nicht mehr erledigen.
Alles über 8 Kg, ist für mich FAIL.


----------



## T-MAXX (16. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man lässt stattdessen lieber auf Kreml Faschisten und hegemononiale Emperatoren ein!


Nicht doch bitte! Es geht um Rohstoffe und nicht um den Kreml & Co.
Aber das wir Zahlen sollen ist also ok?
Das LNG Gas ist auch gut für die Umwelt, oder wie? Wir verbrennen uns doch selber.
Ich bin nicht bereit für höhere Heizkosten zu zahlen und die zu unterstützen die davon jetzt profitieren. Die USA z. B. hat ihre Ziele für LNG Profit erreicht.
Das russische Gas war immer gut und günstig und besser für die Umwelt und darauf kommt es mir an und nicht den Kriegshintergrund.


----------



## restX3 (16. August 2022)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Tja.
> Ihr hab die gewählt ...selber Schuld


Die Ampel hat keiner gewählt.
Es wurden Parteien gewählt. Was danach passiert, hat der Wähler in Deutschland kein Einfluss mehr darauf. Das Ergebnis, die Ampel-Regierung.
Was ich persönlich von der aktuellen Bundesregierung halte?
Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere Klaus Kinski: "Eine Bande von Idioten".


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Nicht doch bitte! Es geht um Rohstoffe und nicht um den Kreml & Co.
> Aber das wir Zahlen sollen ist also ok?
> Das LNG Gas ist auch gut für die Umwelt, oder wie? Wir verbrennen uns doch selber.
> Ich bin nicht bereit für höhere Heizkosten zu zahlen und die zu unterstützen die davon jetzt profitieren. Die USA z. B. hat ihre Ziele für LNG Profit erreicht.
> Das russische Gas war immer gut und günstig und besser für die Umwelt und darauf kommt es mir an und nicht den Kriegshintergrund.


Damit bist du aber nunmal in der sehr klaren Minderheit, sowohl in Umfragen und schon erst recht, mit/bei den vertretenen Parteien im Bundestag.
Denn da gibt es nur zwei Stück, die eine teilweise und die andere, die ganz deiner Meinung ist. Was im Moment so ~ 12-13% der Stimmen im Bundestag ausmacht.


----------



## TrueRomance (16. August 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Nicht weil sie ne rechte Gesinnung haben


Rechts wählen ist nie eine Option. Egal ob aus Protest oder weil man eben so tickt. Denn eins Fakt, mit rechts wird es nie besser.


----------



## Berserkervmax (16. August 2022)

Och weiß nicht

Rechts vor Links funktioniert doch ganz gut im Straßenverkehr wenn sonst keine Regeln gibt



Erklär mir doch mal WARUM ich jetzt meinen Gasversorger unterstützen muss?
Wer Verträge macht mit langere laufzeit  muss damit leben das sowas auchmal in die Hose geht
Und dieses Risiko müssen wir alle jetzt abfedern mit einer Sonderabgabe?

Ich hoffe wirklich das geklagt wird und es Rechtswidrig ist !
Ich würde es Marktbereinigung nennen...und warum muss die Energieversorgung im Privat Unternehmen sein und nicht beim Staat?

Genau ...Geldmachen..Gewinne Gewinne Gewinne und wenn es in die Hose geht müssen wir das auch noch bezahlen !

FU ! Echt !


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. August 2022)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Och weiß nicht
> 
> Rechts vor Links funktioniert doch ganz gut im Straßenverkehr wenn sonst keine Regeln gibt


Doof nur wenn von jeder seite gleichzeitig einer kommt. Dann kommt jeder jedem von rechts und machen das was rechte halt so tun, sich gegenseitig dämlich anglotzen und nix passiert.


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Jo und für mich unbezahlbar.


Für mich eigentlich auch, aber wie gesagt, eigenleistung.
So müssen solar-paneele z.b. auch nicht zwingend auf`s dach. Ich habe eine handvoll am gewächshaus montiert (alles gelernte DDR-bürger hier   ) und noch ein paar am ehemaligen stall-anbau. Macht summa summarum derzeit 4 große, 2 mittlere und 4 kleine module die in der absoluten spitze 18 kwh pro tag in einen akku pressen. (luxus-variante die sich wohl nie amortisiert-> ich probiere halt gern)
Aber selbst mit 2 modulen, halbwegs günstigen platz und 600w einspeisewechselrichter kann man 600kwh im jahr produzieren zu kosten von ca. 800€.


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Da ich 3 Bandscheibenvorfälle habe, kann ich solche Aufgaben nicht mehr erledigen.


AU! Aber ich kenne das. Hab auch schon 2 wochen in bauch-lage verbracht ohne mich wirklich bewegen zu können. Blöder weise muß man aber auch mal was essen... Ich hoffe das ich das nicht nochmal erleben muß. 


T-MAXX schrieb:


> Nicht doch bitte! Es geht um Rohstoffe und nicht um den Kreml & Co.


Das ist bei russland eins. Das sieht man doch derzeit überdeutlich.


T-MAXX schrieb:


> Aber das wir Zahlen sollen ist also ok?


Tja, wenn du mit gas heizt? Deine intension für die anschaffung einer gasheizung/die nutzung einer wohnung mit gasheizung war doch sicherlich, das die kosten dafür gering sind. Das ging halt jetzt nach hinten los und schließlich gibt es noch mehr methoden die eigene bude warm zu bekommen.


T-MAXX schrieb:


> Das russische Gas war immer gut und günstig und besser für die Umwelt und darauf kommt es mir an und nicht den Kriegshintergrund.


Das würdest du anders sehen, wenn russland uns angreifen würde.
Und bzgl. umweltfreundlichkeit, am umweltfreundlichsten ist es, wenn du gar kein gas, kohle oder anderen fossilen brennstoff verbrennen würdest.


----------



## Mylo (16. August 2022)

2,4 Cent? Mein stromtarif wurde gestern um 12 Cent erhöht!


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. August 2022)

Obiwan schrieb:


> Wen meinst du? Die jetzige Regierung oder die, die uns in die Abhängigkeit von Russland manövriert hat?


Der hohe Gaspreis liegt nicht an Russland...


----------



## FetterKasten (17. August 2022)

Was mich mal konkret interessieren würde:
Wie viel Gas müssen die Russen laut Vertrag liefern und wie viel haben sie geliefert?
Die Propagandamaschinerie läuft und jeden Tag heißt es die Russen drehen das Gas ab, aber keine genauen Infos dazu.
Am Ende wars dann wieder die typische mediale Aufhetzung und Panikmache, die die Preise hat steigen lassen.


----------



## Gast1667344203 (17. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Damit bist du aber nunmal in der sehr klaren Minderheit, sowohl in Umfragen und schon erst recht, mit/bei den vertretenen Parteien im Bundestag.
> Denn da gibt es nur zwei Stück, die eine teilweise und die andere, die ganz deiner Meinung ist. Was im Moment so ~ 12-13% der Stimmen im Bundestag ausmacht.


Jesus Anhänger waren damals auch in einer sehr klaren Minderheit


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. August 2022)

Wer verhindert denn eine Belieferung durch NS2?
Wer hat die Gasverdichtungsturbine und liefert sie nicht in Russland ab?

Für beide Fragen ist BRD die Antwort!


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2022)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Der hohe Gaspreis liegt nicht an Russland...


Ja klar, wahrscheinlich am heiligen Geist?
Seit dem Russland seit letztes Jahr im Sommer nicht mehr die Gasspeicher gefüllt hat und danach seine Liefrungen nach Europa gedrosselt hat, steigt der Gaspreis, wer das bestreitet, verweigert schlicht und einfach die Realität!


Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Wer verhindert denn eine Belieferung durch NS2?
> Wer hat die Gasverdichtungsturbine und liefert sie nicht in Russland ab?
> 
> Für beide Fragen ist BRD die Antwort!


Wow Kreml Propaganda in Reinformat!
NS2 ist absolut unwichtig für die Gasmenge nach Europa, da NS1 und NS2 gerade mal zusammen die Leistung der *TRANSGAS-Trasse *haben.








						Transgas-Pipeline – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Was es mit dem Märchen der Gasverdichtungsturbine auf sich hat, konnte sich ja jeder die letzten Wochen überzeugen.
Glaubst du eigentlich ernsthaft, das irgendein vernünftiger denkender Mensch, wirklich noch auf die plumpe Propaganda hereinfällt?


James-Francis schrieb:


> Jesus Anhänger waren damals auch in einer sehr klaren Minderheit


Netter Vergleich, passt zu 100% dazu, für was ich dich und für wen du schreibst einschätze.


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Was mich mal konkret interessieren würde:
> Wie viel Gas müssen die Russen laut Vertrag liefern und wie viel haben sie geliefert?
> Die Propagandamaschinerie läuft und jeden Tag heißt es die Russen drehen das Gas ab, aber keine genauen Infos dazu.
> Am Ende wars dann wieder die typische mediale Aufhetzung und Panikmache, die die Preise hat steigen lassen.


Wie gesagt, es war wohl der heilige Geist und keine Verknappung aus Russland!


----------



## Obiwan (17. August 2022)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Wer verhindert denn eine Belieferung durch NS2?
> Wer hat die Gasverdichtungsturbine und liefert sie nicht in Russland ab?
> 
> Für beide Fragen ist BRD die Antwort!


Ernsthaft jetzt?


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. August 2022)

Obiwan schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt?


Was genau passt dir denn nicht?
Ich beziehe meine Informationen halt nicht aus der Bildzeitung...


----------



## fipS09 (17. August 2022)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Was genau passt dir denn nicht?
> Ich beziehe meine Informationen halt nicht aus der Bildzeitung...



RT & Co. sind eher schlimmer als besser.
Du denkst weil eine Turbine von ACHT, wovon zwei nur als Backup dienen (Quelle: https://www.ingenieur.de/technik/fa...htig-ist-die-mysterioese-gasturbine-wirklich/ letzter Absatz) zur Wartung muss kann man nur noch 20% liefern? 
Fünf Turbinen sind laut Siemens Energy (dem Hersteller der Turbinen) für die volle Kapazität nötig, für die aktuellen zwanzig Prozent läuft also nur eine.

Was ist mit den anderen Pipelines?


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

Mal eine ernsthafte Frage:
Hat von euch schon eine "Kostenvorschau" meinethalben von den örtlichen Stadtwerken oder dem Lieferanten oder so bzgl. des künftigen Strompreises oder Gaspreises bekommen?

Habe jetzt nicht komplett alles hier durchgelesen, vielleicht was übersehen, sorry vorab!

Bei mir schauts so aus, dass ich eigentlich für mein Backupsystem, eine Pelletsheizung, den Bunker noch mal auffüllen wollte, so zur "Sicherheit". 
System meldet mir, von der Bunkerkapazität 15 to würden ca. 5 to fehlen.

Yo, 2020 voll gemacht = 168 € netto/to, Preisanfrage diese Woche 550 €/to    

Werden die Pellets mit Gas hergestellt???

Werde natürlich NICHT nachfüllen, sondern mich in den Keller setzen und die Pellets selber schnitzen...


----------



## FR4GGL3 (17. August 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Man spricht immer von Entlastungspaketen für die Bürger, trotzdem wird es immer teurer...
> 
> Hätte man sich nicht in den Krieg eingelassen, wäre dieses Problem nie entstanden.



Punkt 1: Selbst Entlastungspakete für Bürger werden die Bürger am Ende selbst bezahlen. Denn sie sind die einzelnen kleinen Zahnrädchen des Staates. Also wie sonst soll das funktionieren? "Die da oben" können nur das breitschmieren was wir ihnen abgeben (müssen). Also hat alles was du bekommst auch für dich wieder einen Preis. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt mag das sinnvoll sein. Aber diese Entlastungspakete sind es eben nicht. Sie beruhigen nur im Moment die Gemüter. Die Quittung kommt später und meistens kriegt man dann auch nicht mehr zusammen wofür diese Quittung ist. So funktioniert das. Willkommen in der Stöpselwirtschaft. Aber um eines klarzustellen: das hätte so oder so ähnlich JEDE Partei gemacht, die die Regierung stellt. Egal ob schwarz, rot, dunkelrot, grün, gelb oder braun. Frag dich einfach selbst was du als Entscheider machen würdest, wenn überall im Haus die Brände lodern.

Punkt 2: das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Wenn du von irgendwem oder irgendwas die Spritze so tief im Knie hast und keine Alternativen hast, dann diktiert die Spritze im Knie deinen Schmerz. Eine Kriegssituation beschleunigt sowas nur. Gekommen wäre das so oder so. Da dürfen wir auch mal im Hinblick auf unsere Abhängigkeit von Fernost nachdenken. Da wird der nächste Hammer kommen.


Leute, die Krise ist da. Jetzt heißt es Jammern einstellen und Backen zusammenkneifen. Im Idealfall mal wieder mit dem Nachbarn gutstellen, vielleicht kann man sich gegenseitig helfen. Aber was passiert? Die Leute kaufen Elektro-Heizkörper und klauen anderen das Holz aus dem Wald. Und verlangen noch dass Vermögen breitgeschmiert wird, damit sie auch wieder was abkriegen. Parallel wird fleißig weiter geurlaubt, am Besten weit weg am Strand, mit dem Flieger hingeflogen, damit man das bissl Kohle was man noch hat in der Weltgeschichte verteilt...

Brave new World!


compisucher schrieb:


> Werden die Pellets mit Gas hergestellt???
> 
> Werde natürlich NICHT nachfüllen, sondern mich in den Keller setzen und die Pellets selber schnitzen...



Zum Einen gab es Panikkäufe, zum anderen wirklich viele Heizungsumstellungen. Damit steigt die Nachfrage und damit steigt auch der Preis. Und ja, auch die Pelletsherstellung erfordert in irgendeiner Form Energie (sowie der Transport des Sägemehls). Wird das teurer, wird es umgelegt.

Du bist im Verhältnis zu Öl oder Gas trotzdem noch ganz gut dran. Und wenn du noch ca. 10 t hast, müsstest du eigentlich auch noch recht weit kommen. Außer du hast einen riesigen Altbau. Meine Eltern sollten mit ihren 10 t zwei Winter schaffen. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Wer verhindert denn eine Belieferung durch NS2?


Die kaputte Verdichterturbine, denn NS1 und 2 laufen beide über denselben Verdichterknoten in Portovaya.
Für Nebelkerzen braucht man keinen Schröder...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unbedarft davon, dass NS2 aus validen Gründen keine Genehmigung hat und wohl auch nie wieder eine bekommen wird.



Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Wer hat die Gasverdichtungsturbine und liefert sie nicht in Russland ab?


Yo, die flaggt noch bei uns rum und wenn du die Pressemitteilungen von Siemens Energy/ Bundesregierung genau lesen würdest, würdest du feststellen, dass die angebliche vermissen Dokumente, welche die Russen befähigen würden, die Turbine anzunehmen, in Summe nun 4x an Gazprom gesendet wurden.

Mal ne Gegenfrage:
Portovaya hat ein 3fach redundantes Nachverdichtersystem.
Warum springt denn eine von den anderen zwie Nachverdichtern nicht ein?

Alles kaputt, wie gewohnt bei den Russen oder ist gar ein Plan dahinter...?



Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Für beide Fragen ist BRD die Antwort!


Die ultimative Antwort auf alle Fragen lautet 42, sollt eigentlich bekannt sein und nicht BRD.


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Werde natürlich NICHT nachfüllen, sondern mich in den Keller setzen und die Pellets selber schnitzen...


Wie schwer ist es aus Holz Pellets zu machen, wenn du selber Holz hast?
Wenn das geht, würde ich mich mal in deiner näheren Umgebung nach Waldbesitzern umsehen die noch Totholz oder anderes Holz haben, ich glaube da ist einiges möglich, wenn man den "Handel ausschaltet", mit Eigeninitiative. Erfordert halt einiges an Zeitaufwand.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist es aus Holz Pellets zu machen, wenn du selber Holz hast?


War oben ein ironischer Scherz...

Pellts sind kleine "Zylinder" aus fein gehäckselten Holzspänen die mit hohen Druck zu "Würste" gepresst werden und auf eine Normlänge geschnitten/gebrochen werden, damit die Kessel die auch fressen.
Sieht trivial aus, der Herstellungsprozess ist es nicht.
Dennoch, das ist alles "Abfall'" aus der Holzindustrie (ein normaler Baumstamm kann nur bis ca. 60-70% zu Bau-/ Konstruktions- /Möbelholz verarbeitet werden) und die Werke nehmen grob gehäckseltes Holz (Hackschnitzel) als Brennstoff um das Feine herzustellen.

Edit:
Aber die meisten Pelletsheizungen, so auch meine, fressen mit einer Umstellung der Brenneinheit (meist schon mitgeliefert) auch Scheitholz oder auch Hackschnitzel.
Ist halt ne Sauarbeit, weil man die manuell füttern muss.
Pellets können automatisch in den Brennraum nachgeführt werden.
Für Hackschnitzel gibts natürlich auch automatische Systeme, aber das kann meine Anlage nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> War oben ein ironischer Scherz...
> 
> Pellts sind kleine "Zylinder" aus fein gehäckselten Holzspänen die mit hohen Druck zu "Würste" gepresst werden und auf eine Normlänge geschnitten/gebrochen werden, damit die Kessel die auch fressen.
> Sieht trivial aus, der Herstellungsprozess ist es nicht.
> Dennoch, das ist alles "Abfall'" aus der Holzindustrie (ein normaler Baumstamm kann nur bis ca. 60-70% zu Bau-/ Konstruktions- /Möbelholz verarbeitet werden) und die Werke nehmen grob gehäckseltes Holz (Hackschnitzel) als Brennstoff um das Feine herzustellen.


Das ist mir soweit alles klar.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob es für dich als Privater machbar und sinnvoll ist, bei einem Waldbesitzer Holz zu machen, für einen annehmbaren Preis pro Schüttraummeter und ob man mit diesem *eigenen *Holz zum Sägewerk fahren kann, um das in Pellets umwandeln kann, wieder zu einem erträglichen Preis.
Mir geht es darum, ob die Mögglichkeit besteht die (Bereicherungs) Kette zu durchbrechen, die du ja schon mal mit netten Artikeln aus Österreich belegt hattest.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist mir soweit alles klar.
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob es für dich als Privater machbar und sinnvoll ist, bei einem Waldbesitzer Holz zu machen, für einen annehmbaren Preis pro Schüttraummeter und ob man mit diesem *eigenen *Holz zum Sägewerk fahren kann, um das in Pellets umwandeln kann, wieder zu einem erträglichen Preis.
> Mir geht es darum, ob die Mögglichkeit besteht die (Bereicherungs) Kette zu durchbrechen, die du ja schon mal mit netten Artikeln aus Österreich belegt hattest.


Ne, der Aufwand ist zu groß für das, was unten herauskommt.
Das sind alles Großanlagen, z. B. hier ein Bild von meinen "üblichen" Lieferanten (von frazebuch geklaut):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Unbedarft davon habe ich in der Tat ca. 2 Ha Nutzwald.
Ist aber auch zugleich "Bannwald", sprich Lawinenschutz.
Darf also nur so viel herausnehmen, wie ich wieder Anpflanze, was bei einer Wuchsdauer von 20 Jahren fürs Nutzholz eher wenig ist (ca. 10 Ster/Jahr).


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ne, der Aufwand ist zu groß für das, was unten herauskommt.
> Das sind alles Großanlagen, z. B. hier ein Bild von meinen "üblichen" Lieferanten (von frazebuch geklaut):


Einige meiner Freunde haben halt einen stinknormalen Kamin/Ofen und wir waren in letzter Zeit häufiger unterwegs, um bei Waldbesitzern zu erträglichen Preisen "Holz zu machen" und bei denen zu Hause einzulagern.
Sonst haben die ihre Schüttraummeter bestellt, die wurden angeliefert und "wir" haben das dann "zu Hause" eingeräumt. Jetzt sind wir "Vorstadtkinder" selber in den Wald gegangen mit Motorsägen haben das Holz zurechtgeschnitten und selber transportiert, preislich hat sich das auf alle Fälle gelohnt, aber die brauchen auch keine Pellets.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Einige meiner Freunde haben halt einen stinknormalen Kamin/Ofen und wir waren in letzter Zeit häufiger unterwegs, um bei Waldbesitzern zu erträglichen Preisen "Holz zu machen" und bei denen zu Hause einzulagern.
> Sonst haben die ihre Schüttraummeter bestellt, die wurden angeliefert und "wir" haben das dann "zu Hause" eingeräumt. Jetzt sind wir "Vorstadtkinder" selber in den Wald gegangen mit Motorsägen haben das Holz zurechtgeschnitten und selber transportiert, preislich hat sich das auf alle Fälle gelohnt, aber die brauchen auch keine Pellets.


Ja, das machen mittlerweile Einige und selbst schlagen macht preislich viel aus.
Der Baum selber ist ja fast nix Wert beim Handel, die Arbeit und der Transport sind die Preistreiber.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. August 2022)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Wer hat die Gasverdichtungsturbine und liefert sie nicht in Russland ab?











						Scholz zu Gasstreit: "Turbine kann jederzeit geliefert werden"
					

Nach Angaben von Kanzler Scholz kann die in Mülheim zwischengelagerte Gasturbine jederzeit nach Russland gebracht werden. Die von Gazprom vorgebrachten technischen Gründe seien nicht nachvollziehbar.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## DaStash (17. August 2022)

Die ungerechteste Umlage EVER!

Man muss sich das einmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Durch die Umlage sollen Unternehmen vor Insolvenzen geschützt werden, um die gesamtgesellschaftlichen Folgen dessen abzuwenden aber im Gegensatz zur Spritpreissubvention, wo alle zahlen mussten - egal ob Auto oder nicht, zieht man für diese gesamtgesellschaftliche Aufgabe nur Gasheizungsnutzer zur Finanzierung heran. Das ist realste Realsatire, Standupcomedians und Kaberettisten fürchten diesen Trick.^^

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, das machen mittlerweile Einige und selbst schlagen macht preislich viel aus.
> Der Baum selber ist ja fast nix Wert beim Handel,* die Arbeit und der Transport sind die Preistreiber.*


Das bestreite ich eher, die Spekulation treibt gerade den Preis und halt kleine oder große Kartelle, die auf die momentane Situation wetten oder spekulieren.
Die Arbeits- und Transportkosten sind ja in 1-3 Jahren nicht um 100-300% explodiert und wie du richtigerweise sagst, der Baum ist nicht wirklich teurer geworden.
Den Waldbesitzern ist das relativ wurscht, wer ihr Holz aus dem Wald holt, so lange man so viel zahlt wie die "Profis".
Und dabei kann man eben eine Menge im Moment sparen, wenn man auf die ansonsten gepflegte Bequemlichkeit der Vorstädter verzichtet und selbst Hand anlegt.


----------



## DaStash (17. August 2022)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> So siehts aus, denn die dicke Keule kommt erst noch.
> 100% volle Gasspeicher bedeuten 2 Monate bei "normalen" Verbrauch der Industrie und Haushalte.
> Ein Winter kann aber auch mal 5 Monate andauern.
> Die Gasumlage ist ein Ablenkungsmanöver, damit die Presse und die Bürger was zum aufregen haben, während die eigentlichen  Preise durch die Hintertür kommen.
> Strompreise von 50 Cent und mehr werden auch in "Aussicht" gestellt...


Momentan ist es auch ein "Angstszenario", denn historisch sind aktuell die Gasspeicher auf dem gleichen Niveau wie eh und jeh. Jetzt bereits umzulegen bedeutet sich auf ein Szenario vorzubereit das kommen kann aber nicht muss. Was wenn Letzteres eintritt, gibt es dann Geld zurück?
Ansonsten ist es die größte Ungerechtigkeit, dass diese gesamtgesellschaftliche Krise nicht von der gesamten Gesellschaft geschultert wird.^^

MfG


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das bestreite ich eher, die Spekulation treibt gerde den Preis und halt kleine oder große Kartelle, die auf die momentane Situation wetten oder spekulieren.


Gut, das ist ja noch mal einen ganz andere Geschichte und gilt natürlich für alle, die am Horizont keinen Wald sehen aber auf Lieferungen angewiesen sind.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Arbeits- und Transportkosten sind ja in 1-3 Jahren nicht um 100-300% explodiert und wie du richtigerweise sagst, der Baum ist nicht teurer geworden.


Stimmt, aber von keinen 10 Jahren wurde der gewerbliche Holzfäller in Tirol als "ungelernte Arbeitskraft" mit 10 €/h abgespeist.
Mittlerweile gibts da auch Tarifverträge und ein Einstiegslohn von ca. 18 €/h + Gefahrenzulagen usw., was den Bruttolohn meines Wissens auf ca. 50 € getrieben hat.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Den Waldbesitzern ist das relativ wurscht, wer ihr Holz aus dem Wald holt, so lange man so viel zahlt wie die "Profis".
> Und dabei kann man eben eine Menge im Moment sparen, wenn man auf die ansonsten gepflegte Bequemlichkeit der Vorstädter verzichtet und selbst Hand anlegt.


Zweifellos.


----------



## DaStash (17. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere die Politik ja auch ständig, aber man muss sich halt immer auch die Frage stellen, was andere Regierungen als die Ampel (die natürlich schon deshalb ein grundsätzliches Problem hat, weil sich SPD und Grüne mit der FDP die Opposition in die eigene Regierung geholt haben, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) denn großartig besser oder anders hätten machen können oder sollen. Ich selber bin da ehrlich gesagt überfragt.
> 
> Die grundsätzliche Problematik der Energieabhängigkeit von Russland mag bereits auf Schröder-Rot-Grün zurückzuführen sein, wurde aber nun mal in den vergangenen 16 Jahren vor allem von Merkels CDU(/CSU) fleißigst zementiert. Und den schleppenden Ausbau der Erneuerbaren kann man wohl kaum in erster Linie den Grünen anlasten. Noch viel weniger die knappe Rente deines Vaters; da dürften die politischen Versäumnisse wohl deutlich weiter zurückliegen als der Zeitpunkt der letzten Bundestagswahl.
> 
> ...


Es ist aber auch nicht nötig, so stellvertretend in den Krieg zu investieren. Der Geopolitische Druck allein ist dafür verantwortlich. Da wünscht man sich ein Schröder Basta-Nein, als es beispielsweise damals um den Irak-Krieg ging. Es ist als wohl abhängiste Partei sicher am unklügsten sich anderen beim Säbelrasseln anzuschließen, die ein bisschen weniger Gas und Öl wesentlich lockerer vertragen können. Ich bin jedenfalls nicht dafür und plädiere für deutlich mehr kommunikative Anstrengungen und rhetorische Abrüstung und Deeskalation. Es war noch nie klug es einer eskalierenden Partei gleichzutun.

MfG


----------



## T-MAXX (17. August 2022)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Punkt 1


Ja da stimme ich dir voll zu, auch wenn meine Ausdrucksweise etwas anderes vermuten ließe.



FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Punkt 2


Tja, so genau kann es niemand im Nachhinein sagen. Nur sehe eine Einmischung in fremde Angelegenheiten bzgl. eines Krieges auch Benachteiligungen des "Einmischers".
Krisen werden immer gerne genutzt um etwas durchzusetzen oder zu ändern, weil es auf normalen Wege nie möglich wäre. Deutschland wird immer von anderen Nationen abhängig bleiben, dabei spielt die Nation keine Rolle, weil unsere Infrastruktur begrenzte Güter liefert und die reichen niemals für alle Bürger des Landes aus. Auch wenn wir eine Pipeline nach Spanien bauen oder sonst wo Güter einkaufen, letztendlich bleiben wir abhängig. Würde z. B. Spanien oder Katar usw. in den Krieg ziehen haben wir dasselbe Problem und würden uns wieder umorientieren müssen. Deshalb sehe ich da keinen Unterschied wo wir unsere Güter herbekommen. Heute wird niemand sagen können, wie die Welt von morgen aussehen wird...


----------



## FR4GGL3 (17. August 2022)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> [...]





T-MAXX schrieb:


> Deutschland wird immer von anderen Nationen abhängig bleiben, dabei spielt die Nation keine Rolle, weil unsere Infrastruktur begrenzte Güter liefert und die reichen niemals für alle Bürger des Landes aus. Auch wenn wir eine Pipeline nach Spanien bauen oder sonst wo Güter einkaufen, letztendlich bleiben wir abhängig. Würde z. B. Spanien oder Katar usw. in den Krieg ziehen haben wir dasselbe Problem und würden uns wieder umorientieren müssen. Deshalb sehe ich da keinen Unterschied wo wir unsere Güter herbekommen. Heute wird niemand sagen können, wie die Welt von morgen aussehen wird...


Jaein. Das was ich meinte ist generell nie nur von einem abhängig machen. Immer mehrere Ressourcen für die gleiche Ware. Auch wenn das Mengenrabatte unmöglich macht. Es lässt dich unabhängiger und krisenfester sein - gerade im Hinblick darauf dass man nicht weiß wie morgen die Welt aussehen wird.

Die eine Regierung stellt die Beziehungen her, die andere vertieft sie anstatt sich zu diversifizieren... ALLE haben ihren Anteil daran.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> plädiere für deutlich mehr kommunikative Anstrengungen und rhetorische Abrüstung und Deeskalation.


Dieser Weg wurde doch gewählt und es wurde versucht zu deeskalieren. Sarah Wagenknecht betet diese Weisheit auch hoch und runter. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es eben nichts bringt. Also welche Alternativen gibt es? Nichts machen?



DaStash schrieb:


> Es war noch nie klug es einer eskalierenden Partei gleichzutun.


Aktuell gibt es nur einen der eskaliert. Und der hat trotz vieler Worte und aller Deeskalationsversuche einen Krieg begonnen. Also was machen wir? Weiter quatschen? Nichts? Zugucken? Nochmal Bitte Bitte sagen? Einen Kaffee anbieten? 
Es muss dafür gesorgt werden, dass die Ukraine ihr Recht auf Selbstverteidigung ausüben kann.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (17. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Den Waldbesitzern ist das relativ wurscht, wer ihr Holz aus dem Wald holt, so lange man so viel zahlt wie die "Profis".
> Und dabei kann man eben eine Menge im Moment sparen, wenn man auf die ansonsten gepflegte Bequemlichkeit der Vorstädter verzichtet und selbst Hand anlegt.


Mir wäre das nicht wurscht. Du müsstest mir schon nachweisen dass du wenigstens den kleinen Sägenschein hast. Nicht dass du keine Ahnung von der Führung der Säge oder dem korrekten Fällen eines Baumes hast. Sonst muss ich noch Rede und Antwort stehen, wenn einer von den Selbsterwerbern tot unterm Baum liegt.
Außerdem hab ich ein Interesse, dass da nicht Kreuz und Quer eingeschlagen wird und der zu fällende Baum den Unterwuchs plättet... So banal ist das leider nicht.

Bezüglich der "Ungerechtigkeit" an der Gasumlage. Naja... man hat während der Pandemie auch tonnenweise Geschäfte quersubventioniert mit Staatshilfen. Und beim Gas werden halt die Effekte auf die umgelegt, die auch das Gas nutzen. Ich würde es nicht einsehen euren Gasverbrauch zahlen zu müssen. Ihr zahlt ja auch nicht meinen Dieselverbrauch.

Das ist übrigens die Krux an dem "Gerecht". Alle immer gleich ist eben nicht gerecht.


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2022)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Mir wäre das nicht wurscht. Du müsstest mir schon nachweisen dass du wenigstens den kleinen Sägenschein hast. Nicht dass du keine Ahnung von der Führung der Säge oder dem korrekten Fällen eines Baumes hast. Sonst muss ich noch Rede und Antwort stehen, wenn einer von den Selbsterwerbern tot unterm Baum liegt.
> Außerdem hab ich ein Interesse, dass da nicht Kreuz und Quer eingeschlagen wird und der zu fällende Baum den Unterwuchs plättet... So banal ist das leider nicht.


Das ist doch selbstredend mit dem Schein, den macht man an einem Nachmittag.
Bei den Waldbesitzern wo wir waren, waren die Bäume schon gefällt und gestapelt, wir mussten nur die Stämme zersägen und aufladen, das wars. Und das machen einige so.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Mir wäre das nicht wurscht. Du müsstest mir schon nachweisen dass du wenigstens den kleinen Sägenschein hast. Nicht dass du keine Ahnung von der Führung der Säge oder dem korrekten Fällen eines Baumes hast. Sonst muss ich noch Rede und Antwort stehen, wenn einer von den Selbsterwerbern tot unterm Baum liegt.
> Außerdem hab ich ein Interesse, dass da nicht Kreuz und Quer eingeschlagen wird und der zu fällende Baum den Unterwuchs plättet... So banal ist das leider nicht.


Na ja, i. d. R. werden die Bäume ja zugewiesen und fällen darf man ja eh nur, wenn man Nachweise hat, dass man es kann.
Schnitthose und Co. ist obligatorisch.
Meist bekommen Selbsteinschlager eh nur Brennholzbäume bis 10-15 m und 15-20 cm Stammdurchmesser zugewiesen.
Die großen Marken und Dekra/Tüv bieten ja regelmäßig für relativ schmales Geld den kleinen Schein  an, so um die 100 €:




__





						DEKRA Akademie  |	 Ihr Partner für Aus und Weiterbildung
					

Mit dem Motorsägen Lehrgang der DEKRA Akademie lernen Sie den fachgerechten und sicheren Umgang mit Kettensägen. Melden Sie sich jetzt an!




					www.dekra-akademie.de
				




Ich selber habe alle Scheine, gehe aber auch nur an Stämme unter 30 cm/20 m, für die drüber hole ich mir einen Profi.
Weil Abspannwerkzeug usw. für so einen > 20 m Oschi habe ich gar nicht.
Reines Fällen kostet hier 50-150 €/Baum netto, je nach Größe und Schwierigkeit (Hanglage)


----------



## DaStash (17. August 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dieser Weg wurde doch gewählt und es wurde versucht zu deeskalieren. Sarah Wagenknecht betet diese Weisheit auch hoch und runter. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es eben nichts bringt. Also welche Alternativen gibt es? Nichts machen?
> 
> 
> Aktuell gibt es nur einen der eskaliert. Und der hat trotz vieler Worte und aller Deeskalationsversuche einen Krieg begonnen. Also was machen wir? Weiter quatschen? Nichts? Zugucken? Nochmal Bitte Bitte sagen? Einen Kaffee anbieten?
> Es muss dafür gesorgt werden, dass die Ukraine ihr Recht auf Selbstverteidigung ausüben kann.


Das ist doch kein Grund mit zu eskalieren? Es hat noch nie etwas gebracht, wenn eine Partei eskaliert es ihr gleich zu tun. Es spielt auch eigentlich keine Rolle wer angefangen hat. Der Westen pumpt massiv viele Anstrengungen in diesen Krieg. Kann man ja meinetwegen argumentieren, zur Selbstverteidigung aber das schließt nicht aus den Gesprächsfaden und sämtliche Anstrengungungen dahingehend aufrecht zu erhalten aber das passiert nicht. Stat


----------



## FR4GGL3 (17. August 2022)

Okay. Ich mache hier bis dato fast alles selbst im Wald. Habe dann aber auch immer die Seilwinde dabei. Das ist mir mittlerweile ohne einfach zu haarig. Außerdem kannst dann direkt rücken und hast die Plagerei schon weniger. Aber klar. Wenn ihr Scheine und Ausrüstung habt und im Grunde nur liegendes Holz bekommt ist das ein guter Weg. Vor allem lernt man so wieviel Arbeit das macht und dass das allein deshalb schon etwas Wert sein muss. Find ich klasse, wenn ihr das macht.


----------



## Tekkla (17. August 2022)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Ihr zahlt ja auch nicht meinen Dieselverbrauch.


Ach ja? 





__





						Ratgeber: Warum Diesel-Steuern niedriger sind als Benzin-Steuern | wallstreet:online
					






					www.wallstreet-online.de


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Okay. Ich mache hier bis dato fast alles selbst im Wald. Habe dann aber auch immer die Seilwinde dabei. Das ist mir mittlerweile ohne einfach zu haarig.


Volle Zustimmung.
Aber wie erwähnt habe z. B. ich nur was für kleinere Bäume und ich habe leider (sehr) steiles Gelände.
Ich bekomme da selbst größere mit dem Truck herausgezogen, aber Fällen und in die richtige Richtung fallen ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer.
Der Wald sieht nämlich so bei mir aus (mit unseren zwei Wölfen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybnotic (17. August 2022)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts am Brennwert vom Erdgas. Liegt der Brennwert z. B. 20% unter dem Normalwert, dann nützen Dir auch "Energie Werte und Einsparpotential" nichts. Du bekommst schlichtweg weniger Heizenergie  aus dem Brennstoff.
> 
> Um bei Deinem Autobeispiel zu bleiben: Kipp doch mal 20% Wasser in den Tank und guck, wie die Kiste dann läuft und was sie verbraucht (falls überhaupt noch).
> 
> Beim Erdgas kannst Du Dich darauf verlassen, dass der Brennwert regelmäßig ermittelt wird. Dem musst Du natürlich nicht trauen. Nur an der Tanke könntest Du auch nicht überprüfen, wie hoch der Anteil des "echten" Sprits ist. Wo liegt der Unterschied?


Ach wie willst du den den Leuten erklären das du aber jetzt genau den Brennwert der an deiner Therme gerade anliegen soll  ermitteln kannst ? Also wo  und durch wenn wird das Geprüft?   Also durch meine Therme bzw den Düsen gehen ein begrenzte Menge an Gas durch, da ist der Brenn Wert einfach total egal   wenn man keine Fremdstoffe beimischen würde     Merkst du nicht das du mein Eigenes Argument  verwendest  (mit den beigemischten Fremdstoffen...  oder das Benzin Beispiel )   Bei Gasflaschen ist ja auch der angebliche Brennwert egal   da bekommst du auch eine  begrenzte Menge an  Gas  Aber Gasversorger hätten bei mir die Pflicht immer die selbe Qualität liefern zu müssen.. und auch da würde sich der Multiplikator erübrigen  Da man den Kubikmeterpreis ja auch anpassen kann wie angebliche Multiplikatoren.. Was du jetzt daraus machtst ist deine Sache... So sollte das auch sein! Aber mir egal die mit ihren Multiplikatoren interessieren mich nicht mehr .. möchte kein Gas mehr haben 
MfG


----------



## shaboo (17. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch nicht nötig, so stellvertretend in den Krieg zu investieren. Der Geopolitische Druck allein ist dafür verantwortlich. Da wünscht man sich ein Schröder Basta-Nein, als es beispielsweise damals um den Irak-Krieg ging. Es ist als wohl abhängiste Partei sicher am unklügsten sich anderen beim Säbelrasseln anzuschließen, die ein bisschen weniger Gas und Öl wesentlich lockerer vertragen können. Ich bin jedenfalls nicht dafür und plädiere für deutlich mehr kommunikative Anstrengungen und rhetorische Abrüstung und Deeskalation. Es war noch nie klug es einer eskalierenden Partei gleichzutun.
> 
> MfG


Sorry, aber mittlerweile sollte jeder begriffen haben, dass "deutlich mehr kommunikative Anstrengungen und rhetorische Abrüstung und Deeskalation" bei Putin offenbar zu exakt gar nichts führen. Wenn du das tatsächlich anders siehst, würde mich interessieren, woraus sich diese Hoffnung speist und was man Putin deiner Meinung nach konkret sagen müsste, um ihn ernsthaft für Verhandlungen zu interessieren.

Geopolitischen Druck immer dann einfach anderen zu überlassen, wenn es sich für einen selbst nachteilig auswirken könnte, ist unglaubwürdig und feige. Autokratien und Diktaturen sind derzeit weltweit wieder auf dem Vormarsch; wenn man es da als EU, NATO oder freiheitliche Gesellschaften insgesamt nicht schafft, wenigstens rudimentär gemeinsam zu handeln, kann man sich gleich begraben.


DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Grund mit zu eskalieren? Es hat noch nie etwas gebracht, wenn eine Partei eskaliert es ihr gleich zu tun. Es spielt auch eigentlich keine Rolle wer angefangen hat. Der Westen pumpt massiv viele Anstrengungen in diesen Krieg. Kann man ja meinetwegen argumentieren, zur Selbstverteidigung aber das schließt nicht aus den Gesprächsfaden und sämtliche Anstrengungungen dahingehend aufrecht zu erhalten aber das passiert nicht. Stat


Niemand eskaliert. Der einzige, der eskaliert, ist Putin. Der Rest der Welt, inbesondere der in geographischer Nähe, ist aber nun mal gezwungen, auf diese Eskalation irgendwie zu reagieren. Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag? Europa nimmt 10 Millionen flüchtige Ukrainer auf, sieht vielleicht demnächst das erste AKW in die Luft fliegen (und wäre spätestens dann auch auf diese Art unmittelbar betroffen), erklärt sich aber kollektiv für nicht zuständig? Und dass nicht mehr geredet wird, ist doch völliger Blödsinn. Es wird pausenlos geredet, auch wenn du und ich das nicht mitbekommen. Hat man zuletzt erst wieder bei den Getreidelieferungen gesehen, die es ohne Gespräche nie gegeben hätte. Denjenigen, die sich aus offensichtlichen Gründen zu Waffenlieferungen gezwungen sehen, zu unterstellen, sie wären an Gesprächen und Verhandlungen - die es im Übermaß gab - gar nicht interessiert, ist unredlich, perfide und reinste Putinpropaganda. Putin wird für Gespräche - und selbst das nur möglicherweise - erst dann wieder zu erreichen sein, wenn er für sich selbst ernsthaft und realistisch die Gefahr sieht, diesen Krieg nicht oder nur unter für ihn nicht akzeptablen Verlusten gewinnen zu können. (Wie stünde er denn sonst auch vor dem eigenen Volk da, dem er ständig erzählt, er würde die Welt - genau wie im Zweiten Weltkrieg - von Nazis befreien, nur halt diesmal in der Ukraine?) Vor diesem Punkt machen Gespräche leider NULL Sinn.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (17. August 2022)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaja. Dir ist bekannt dass dafür die KFZ Steuer deutlich höher ist beim Diesel? Ich meine, bei mir nicht. Ich fahre ein Sonder-KFZ, das wird über das Gewicht besteuert.  Ich hoffe dass dich das triggert.


----------



## TrueRomance (17. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> aber das schließt nicht aus den Gesprächsfaden und sämtliche Anstrengungungen dahingehend aufrecht zu erhalten aber das passiert nicht.


Natürlich passiert das. Es wird doch versucht zu verhandeln. Aber Putin führt alle an der Nase rum und schwindelt den lieben langen Tag und lacht sich kaputt weil wir uns gegenseitig mit Vorwürfen bombardieren, die Regierung schuldig sprechen und Eierköppe wie die Wagenknecht hier mit dem selben Gequatsche Stimmung macht. Unsere Demokratie ist wichtig und wir haben nichts besseres zu tun als diese selbst zu gefährden? Fantastisch. 

Wie willst du mit jemandem sprechen der nicht will? Wie willst du schlichten wenn dich dein Gegenüber anlügt um dir am nächsten Tag lachend zu zeigen, wie er dich wieder auf den Arm genommen hat und dir anstatt Lösungen zu finden, lieber mit einer Atombombe droht? Wie?

Diese Turbine Mal als Beispiel. Wer erzählt denn das die Papiere fehlen obwohl diese übergeben wurden? Putin hat gar keine Ambitionen irgendwas gerade zu biegen. Der will unsere Demokratie schwächen, unsere Wirtschaft schwächen und wenn wir Pech haben steht er demnächst vor Helmstedt um seinen Wunschtraum vom sowietischen Reich zu erfüllen. Warum erzählt uns denn RT deutsch wie schlimm die Coronaimpfung ist und im eigenen Land zur Impfung aufgerufen? 
Genau. Um Europa zu destabilisieren. Und umso mehr dieses Spiel mitmachen, umso gefährdeter ist unsere Demokratie. Keine Ahnung wie man die Schuld da bei denen sucht, die vermitteln wollten. Frag Mal Schweden und Finnland warum sie jetzt dringend in die Nato wollen. Bestimmt nicht, weil wir nicht sprechen können. Sondern weil da ein Psychopath im Kreml sitzt, der Ärger machen will.


----------



## Willforce (17. August 2022)

Immer schön den Krieg als Vorwand nehmen.
Der Dank geht doch an die die Grün gewählt haben und dafür sorgen das dies Sekte ihr Geschäft mit erneuerbaren Energien ankurbeln kann um damit reich zu werden.
Ein Land wie Deutschland könnte niemals nur durch erneuerbare Energie versorgt werden!
Was wenn der Wind still steht oder die Sonne nicht scheint?!?!
Anstatt die Kohlekraft- und Atomkraft laufen zu lassen kauf man lieber überteuerte Rohstoffe aus dem Ausland ein.

"Lieber ein Haus im grünen als einen Grünen im Haus!" wie ja bereits unser Finanzspezialist bereits vor Jahren richtig erkannt hat.
Und 1986, sofern sich noch jemand daran erinnern kann, hat man beim Kauf von Bier darauf geachtet, keine grünen Flaschen zu nehmen.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. August 2022)

Willforce schrieb:


> Immer schön den Krieg als Vorwand nehmen.
> Der Dank geht doch an die die Grün gewählt haben und dafür sorgen das dies Sekte ihr Geschäft mit erneuerbaren Energien ankurbeln kann um damit reich zu werden.
> Ein Land wie Deutschland könnte niemals nur durch erneuerbare Energie versorgt werden!
> Was wenn der Wind still steht oder die Sonne nicht scheint?!?!
> ...


Naja, das Ergebnis ist nun, dass in Sachsen die Straßen von leeren, braunen Flaschen übernommen werden.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. August 2022)

Mit Pellets wurde man halt leider wieder in die nächste Abhängigkeit getrieben, klar kassieren da die Hersteller auch ab.
Und zusätzlich braucht der Pelletsbrenner auch noch teuren Strom.

Also ich werde spätestens den Winter Q4/23 - Q1/24 mit Scheitholz/Braunkohle heizen und den Kaminofen auch teilweise zum kochen, bzw. Speisen erwärmen nutzen.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

Willforce schrieb:


> Immer schön den Krieg als Vorwand nehmen.
> Der Dank geht doch an die die Grün gewählt haben und dafür sorgen das dies Sekte ihr Geschäft mit erneuerbaren Energien ankurbeln kann um damit reich zu werden.


Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob nach der Amtszeit ein Habeck so schrödern wird wie Schröder...  


Willforce schrieb:


> Ein Land wie Deutschland könnte niemals nur durch erneuerbare Energie versorgt werden!


Wer genau sagt das?
Wir sind beim Strom aktuell bei ca. 40% in 2022.


Willforce schrieb:


> Was wenn der Wind still steht oder die Sonne nicht scheint?!?!


Dann musst du in die Pedale treten.
Ist gut für die Figur und bringt Strom.
Ernsthaft: Pumpspeicherkraftwerken, Gezeitenkraftwerke, Biomassenkraftwerke etc. pipapo usw.

Hast du gewußt, dass man menschliche Exkremente zu immerhin ca. 45% in Strom umwandeln kann.
Und dass der Schiss von 82 Mio. Bundesbürger rechnerisch ausreicht, um die ganze EU mit Strom und Wärme zu versorgen 
Man muss die Sch... nur Sammeln, da tun sich ganz neue Berufsbilder auf...


Willforce schrieb:


> Anstatt die Kohlekraft- und Atomkraft laufen zu lassen kauf man lieber überteuerte Rohstoffe aus dem Ausland ein.


Genau, wie z. B. Gas, gelle?


Willforce schrieb:


> "Lieber ein Haus im grünen als einen Grünen im Haus!" wie ja bereits unser Finanzspezialist bereits vor Jahren richtig erkannt hat.


Ah, Lindner produziert Zitate für die Welt...


Willforce schrieb:


> Und 1986, sofern sich noch jemand daran erinnern kann, hat man beim Kauf von Bier darauf geachtet, keine grünen Flaschen zu nehmen.


Tannenzäpfle gibts imho nur in braun, aber das ist OK.
Der Besitzer ist ein Sozi


----------



## -Shorty- (17. August 2022)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Mit Pellets wurde man halt leider wieder in die nächste Abhängigkeit getrieben, klar kassieren da die Hersteller auch ab.
> Und zusätzlich braucht der Pelletsbrenner auch noch teuren Strom.
> 
> Also ich werde spätestens den Winter Q4/23 - Q1/24 mit Scheitholz/Braunkohle heizen und den Kaminofen auch teilweise zum kochen, bzw. Speisen erwärmen nutzen.


Mit Scheitholz/ Braunkohle heizen, also wie vor 100 Jahren.
Du darfst das natürlich für dich entscheiden, aber es ist schon etwas kurios.

Bitte nicht auf dich beziehen, aber:

Da zeichnet sich ein Bild vom Smart-Home, privaten Gigabit-Anschlüssen, Mobilgeräte mit 5G, Elektrofahrzeuge und einer *Kohleheizung*. Schon kurios, wofür man sich so Geld aus der Tasche ziehen lässt, um an anderer Stelle wie die eigenen Großeltern zu leben. Da war auch nicht alles schlecht, aber der morgendliche Gang in den Kohlenkeller war sicher nie ein Highlight des Tages.


compisucher schrieb:


> Dann musst du in die Pedale treten.
> Ist gut für die Figur und bringt Strom.


Kennt ihr das Video?


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. August 2022)

Smart-Home geht mir am Popo vorbei
5G kann mir gestohlen bleiben

Wenn die anderen energieträger so extremst teuer werden, bleibt einem halt nichts anderes übrig wenn man sparen will!

Und ich habe nicht vor, jeden Tag Brennmaterial zu holen, man lagert natürlich Material für mehrere Tage in der nähe der Brennstelle.
Wozu gibt es Plattformwägen und andere Transporthilfen, mit denen man bis zum Ofen fahren kann:O

Ich würde mir das Zeug natürlich auch in keinen Keller stellen, bei dem das transportmässig zu kompliziert wird.

Ich bin aber auch jemand, dem bei unter 20°C im Raum noch lange nicht kalt ist, ich finde ca. 18°C ist die ideale Wohntemperatur für mich


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. August 2022)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch jemand, dem bei unter 20°C im Raum noch lange nicht kalt ist, ich finde ca. 18°C ist die ideale Wohntemperatur für mich


Naja 18 müssens jetz nicht sein... ich hab damit zwar kein Problem aber unter 20 Grad mutiert meine Frau zu einem Knäuel unter 3 Decken mit Eiszapfen an der Nase.

Das is aber auch son Sparthema. Nicht erst seit 2022 liest und hört man ständig und überall ja dreh doch das Thermostat runter und schon sparste viel Geld. Ich hab manchmal echt das Gefühl dass ich der einzige Depp auf dem Planeten bin der das vor 20 Jahren schon gemacht hat und seitdem an der unteren Grenze seiner Komfortzone lebt (Wohnraum 20, Schlafzimmer 15) - zumindest so lange die Witterung es zulässt, aktuell sinds eher überall 26+ nachdem es seit Wochen draußen über 30 hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. August 2022)

@Technologie_Texter : 
Ja, ist ja aktuell durchaus verständlich, dass sich jeder aktuell nach Lösungen für den Winter umsieht und dabei primär die Kosten im Auge hat. Hab ähnliche Beobachtungen auch im Bekanntenkreis gemacht. 
Aber wenn hier in Deutschland die nächsten 2 Winter 84 Millionen Menschen mit Holz heizen wirds heftig.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. August 2022)

Ich kenne Leute, bei denen hat es im Winter im Haus teilweise 30°C:O

Bei 16°C wird mir dann auch langsam kalt, da heize ich dann schon etwas



> Aber wenn hier in Deutschland die nächsten 2 Winter 84 Millionen Menschen mit Holz heizen wirds heftig.


Das wird schon nicht passieren, weil viele nicht die Möglichkeit dazu haben.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. August 2022)

Das ist halt auch eine Zwickmühle mit nem MoRa am Rechner:

Frierend vorm Rechner sitzen aber Fenster bis hinten hin offen, weil man vorher seine Hardware noch nie bei solchen Temperaturen unter Last gesehen hat. Ist mir jedenfalls nicht ganz fremd.


----------



## AncientSion (17. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> *Wer genau sagt das?
> Wir sind beim Strom aktuell bei ca. 40% in 2022.*
> 
> Dann musst du in die Pedale treten.
> ...



Das ist natürlich im Großen und Ganzen kompletter Unsinn. Deutschland ist eines der wenigen Industrieländer, und auch wenn die grüne Lobby es dir seit 20 Jahren erzählt: Nein, praktisch kann man Deutschland nicht mit EE versorgen.
Das lässst sich auch einfach belegen: "Wir" haben 20 Jahre in Sonne und Wind investiert und stehen jetzt vor dem dazugehörigen Scherbenhaufen.
Wenn 20 Jahre und 600 Milliarden nicht ausreichen, und zwar im ANSATZ nicht ausreichen, dann kann man es wohl einfach als *nicht praktikabel *bezeichnen. Übrigens steht Kalifornien vor dem gleichen Scherbenhaufen, aber da scheint sogar noch länger die Sonne.

Natürlich kannst du theoretisch Pumpspeicherkraftwerke bauen und noch mehr Solarzellen, und dann haben wir irgendwann 2000 Milliarden investiert und das Licht geht trotzdem um 19 Uhr aus. Kosten und Nutzen !
Wir brauchen Grundlast-Kraftwerke und keine Solarzellen, die nach 20 Jahren auf der Kippe landen und das Grundwasser kontaminieren (Blei) und während der Lebenszeit eine Effizienz von 15 % haben.


*Hätten wir die 600 Milliarden statt in Sonne und Wind, in KERNKRAFT investiert, wären wir heute zu 100% "sauber", hätten günstigen Strom und (!) gute Jobs, die darüberhinaus gehen, mit einem Schrauber Aluprofile auf Dachpfannen anzuziehen.*

Leute wie du sind im Ende dafür verantwortlich, dass Deutschland (meiner Meinung nach) "fertig" hat.


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Wenn 20 Jahre und 600 Milliarden nicht ausreichen, und zwar im ANSATZ nicht ausreichen, dann kann man es wohl einfach als *nicht praktibal* bezeichnen. Übrigens steht Kalifornien vor dem gleichen Scherbenhaufen, aber da scheint sogar noch länger die Sonne.


Dafür hast du auch irgendeine seriöse Quelle oder Belege, abseits von einfach du behauptest?


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich im Großen und Ganzen kompletter Unsinn. Deutschland ist eines der wenigen Industrieländer, und auch wenn die grüne Lobby es dir seit 20 Jahren erzählt: Nein, praktisch kann man Deutschland nicht mit EE versorgen.
> Das lässst sich auch einfach belegen: "Wir" haben 20 Jahre in Sonne und Wind investiert und stehen jetzt vor dem dazugehörigen Scherbenhaufen.
> Wenn 20 Jahre und 600 Milliarden nicht ausreichen, und zwar im ANSATZ nicht ausreichen, dann kann es wohl einfach als nicht praktibal bezeichnen.


Genau genommen wurde gar nicht investiert, sondern sich bequem auf das Gas verlassen.

Im Gegenteil:
Wer hats erfunden, die PV, die Deutschen und, Merkeldumpfbacke hats verscherbeln lassen, statt eine Kerntechnologie zu erkennen, die gute Umweltschützeraussitzrin.

Die 600 Mrd. Invest in Erneuerbaren würden mich mal interessieren...


AncientSion schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du theoretisch Pumpspeicherkraftwerke bauen und noch mehr Solarzellen, und dann haben wir irgendwann 2000 Milliarden investiert und das Licht geht trotzdem um 19 Uhr aus. Kosten und Nutzen.
> 
> Hätten wir die 600 Milliarden statt in Sonne und Wind, in KERNKRAFT investiert, wären wir heute zu 100% "sauber", hätten günstigen Strom und (!) gute Jobs, die darüberhinaus gehen, mit einem Schrauber Aluprofile auf Dachpfannen anzuziehen.


Wo genau sollen die Zwischenlager und Endlager hin?
Und was genau ist Uran?
Genau, ein sehr endlicher Rohstoff, der in keinen 50 Jahren genau so gut abbaubar sein wird, wie die deutsche Steinkohle.
Unwirtschaftlich in >10 km Tiefe.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Leute wie du sind im Ende dafür verantwortlich, dass Deutschland (meiner Meinung nach) "fertig" hat.


Du hast keine Ahnung, wer ich bin.
Also unterstelle mir nicht Dinge, von denen du nachweislich mit obigem Text genau null Ahnung hast.

Dir noch ein schönes, gesundes und langes Leben.


----------



## FR4GGL3 (17. August 2022)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Mit Pellets wurde man halt leider wieder in die nächste Abhängigkeit getrieben, klar kassieren da die Hersteller auch ab.
> Und zusätzlich braucht der Pelletsbrenner auch noch teuren Strom.
> 
> Also ich werde spätestens den Winter Q4/23 - Q1/24 mit Scheitholz/Braunkohle heizen und den Kaminofen auch teilweise zum kochen, bzw. Speisen erwärmen nutzen.


Öhm. Also Pellets werden aus Sägemehl gemacht. Das fällt jetzt nicht nur im Ausland an. Blöd ist, dass das die Pferdeeinstreu verteuert, aber naja.

Ich heize seit Jahren mit Scheitholz. In einen Holzvergaser. Und das reicht auch im Winter aus, das 1x am Tag zu machen. Schließlich sind da ja sinnvoll dimensionierte Pufferspeicher dahinter. Und ich hocke nicht bei 18°C sondern idR bei 24°C. An sonnigen Tagen hilft die Thermie auf dem Dach mit dazu und im Sommer schüre ich komplett überhaupt nicht, ausser es ist ein recht regnerischer Sommer. Perfekt wäre noch Photovoltaik, weil ich sogar noch einen Heizstab mit im Brauchwasserbereich hängen habe. Das kommt sicherlich noch irgendwann dazu.

Klar, wenn der Strom weg ist hab ich ein Problem. Aber bis auf ein paar Prepper haben da vermutlich viele ein Problem. Notstromaggregat ist ne feine Sache, blöd ist nur, dass man da wieder Diesel reinkippen muss... nuja. Wird schon glimpflich ablaufen und nicht Walking Dead Ausmaße annehmen.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Öhm. Also Pellets werden aus Sägemehl gemacht. Das fällt jetzt nicht nur im Ausland an. Blöd ist, dass das die Pferdeeinstreu verteuert, aber naja.
> 
> Ich heize seit Jahren mit Scheitholz. In einen Holzvergaser. Und das reicht auch im Winter aus, das 1x am Tag zu machen. Schließlich sind da ja sinnvoll dimensionierte Pufferspeicher dahinter. Und ich hocke nicht bei 18°C sondern idR bei 24°C. An sonnigen Tagen hilft die Thermie auf dem Dach mit dazu und im Sommer schüre ich komplett überhaupt nicht, ausser es ist ein recht regnerischer Sommer. Perfekt wäre noch Photovoltaik, weil ich sogar noch einen Heizstab mit im Brauchwasserbereich hängen habe. Das kommt sicherlich noch irgendwann dazu.


Scheinbar gleiche Wellenlänge...
Tipp: Das mit dem Tauchsieder im Pufferspeicher von der PV funzt ganz gut...


FR4GGL3 schrieb:


> Klar, wenn der Strom weg ist hab ich ein Problem. Aber bis auf ein paar Prepper haben da vermutlich viele ein Problem. Notstromaggregat ist ne feine Sache, blöd ist nur, dass man da wieder Diesel reinkippen muss... nuja. Wird schon glimpflich ablaufen und nicht Walking Dead Ausmaße annehmen.


Öhäm, Ethanol heisst das Zauberwort...
Im Notfall selber machbar...
Haste Streuobst?


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. August 2022)

Wenn man mit Gas statt Strom kocht, dann reicht ein relativ günstiger Akku um für einige Tage Licht und Energie für ein Tablet/Notebook zu haben

Einen Generator würde ich mir nicht zulegen, da reduziere ich lieber den Stromverbrauch!


----------



## -Shorty- (17. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich im Großen und Ganzen kompletter Unsinn. Deutschland ist eines der wenigen Industrieländer, und auch wenn die grüne Lobby es dir seit 20 Jahren erzählt: Nein, praktisch kann man Deutschland nicht mit EE versorgen.
> Das lässst sich auch einfach belegen: "Wir" haben 20 Jahre in Sonne und Wind investiert und stehen jetzt vor dem dazugehörigen Scherbenhaufen.
> Wenn 20 Jahre und 600 Milliarden nicht ausreichen, und zwar im ANSATZ nicht ausreichen, dann kann nab es wohl einfach als nicht praktibal bezeichnen.


Einen Anteil von 40% kann man natürlich totreden. 
Zumal Frankreich diesen Sommer ja so gar keine Probleme mit ihren AKW's hatte. 
Unter dem Aspekt, dass Dürre und Hitzeperioden die kommenden Jahre zunehmen werden, ist es nicht sehr vorausschauend auf AKW's zu setzen, die auf Kühlwasser aus Flüssen angewiesen sind. Extreme Wetterereignisse sind dagegen auf dem Vormarsch, dazu zählen neben Hitzeperioden (daran ist idR. die Sonne beteiligt) eben auch Unwetter und starke Winde. Wäre ja wirklich schwachsinnig zu schauen wie man daraus noch Energie gewinnen könnte. Dann lieber noch paar AKW's bauen und die Chance auf einen Strahlentod für alle ermöglichen. 

Wie man überhaupt noch über AKW's sprechen kann ohne dabei die aktuelle Entwicklung zu sehen, verstehe ich nicht mehr.
Diese Einrichtungen und Gebäude sind militärisch bedeutender als jeder Stützpunkt, Hauptstadt oder andere Versorgungseinrichtungen. Zum einen die Abhängigkeit vom Strom, man kann diese Anlagen auch im Kriegsfall nicht herunterfahren und ruhen lassen. 
Zum anderen die Bedrohung durch Belagerung/Sprengung solcher Anlagen durch die feindliche Partei. 

Versucht mal Eindruck zu machen, in dem man droht 3 Windräder zu sprengen.
Von daher bevorzuge ich auch Windräder neben dem Haus, statt einem AKW in der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Gas statt Strom kocht, dann reicht ein relativ günstiger Akku um für einige Tage Licht und Energie für ein Tablet/Notebook zu haben
> 
> Einen Generator würde ich mir nicht zulegen, da reduziere ich lieber den Stromverbrauch!


Ohne jetzt hier den schwarzen Peter an die Wand malen zu wollen:

Was genau hast du bei einem theoretischen blackout davon, dass dein Lappi oder Handy noch läuft?
Weil I-Net und Co. dürften dann auch tot sein...
Besser warme Suppe als Strom für ein PC...

Unbedarft davon ist es prinzipiell richtig, dass Gas günstiger als Strom beim Herd ist.
Vor allem, wenn kein Strom da ist.  

Btw. wie genau bekommst du dein Gas?
Mit einer elektrischen Pumpe?


----------



## FetterKasten (17. August 2022)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Versucht mal Eindruck zu machen, in dem man droht 3 Windräder zu sprengen.


Alles gute Argumente.
Vergleichbar müsste man dann wohl eher 700 Windkrafträder sprengen 

mMn wären AKWs für die Grundlast + zusätzlich Erneuerbare die beste Übergangsversorgung gewesen.
Bis dann die Erneuerbaren besser entwickelt oder Kernfusion möglich ist.
Man kann ein modernes AKW auch nicht mit solchem alten Sowjet Mist vergleichen.

Vor allem gut funktionierende AKWs während ihrer Lebensdauer sinnlos abzuschalten, ist ja mal ein krasses Umwelt- und Effizienzverbrechen.


----------



## DaStash (17. August 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mittlerweile sollte jeder begriffen haben, dass "deutlich mehr kommunikative Anstrengungen und rhetorische Abrüstung und Deeskalation" bei Putin offenbar zu exakt gar nichts führen. Wenn du das tatsächlich anders siehst, würde mich interessieren, woraus sich diese Hoffnung speist und was man Putin deiner Meinung nach konkret sagen müsste, um ihn ernsthaft für Verhandlungen zu interessieren.
> 
> Geopolitischen Druck immer dann einfach anderen zu überlassen, wenn es sich für einen selbst nachteilig auswirken könnte, ist unglaubwürdig und feige. Autokratien und Diktaturen sind derzeit weltweit wieder auf dem Vormarsch; wenn man es da als EU, NATO oder freiheitliche Gesellschaften insgesamt nicht schafft, wenigstens rudimentär gemeinsam zu handeln, kann man sich gleich begraben.
> 
> Niemand eskaliert. Der einzige, der eskaliert, ist Putin. Der Rest der Welt, inbesondere der in geographischer Nähe, ist aber nun mal gezwungen, auf diese Eskalation irgendwie zu reagieren. Was wäre denn dein Vorschlag? Europa nimmt 10 Millionen flüchtige Ukrainer auf, sieht vielleicht demnächst das erste AKW in die Luft fliegen (und wäre spätestens dann auch auf diese Art unmittelbar betroffen), erklärt sich aber kollektiv für nicht zuständig? Und dass nicht mehr geredet wird, ist doch völliger Blödsinn. Es wird pausenlos geredet, auch wenn du und ich das nicht mitbekommen. Hat man zuletzt erst wieder bei den Getreidelieferungen gesehen, die es ohne Gespräche nie gegeben hätte. Denjenigen, die sich aus offensichtlichen Gründen zu Waffenlieferungen gezwungen sehen, zu unterstellen, sie wären an Gesprächen und Verhandlungen - die es im Übermaß gab - gar nicht interessiert, ist unredlich, perfide und reinste Putinpropaganda. Putin wird für Gespräche - und selbst das nur möglicherweise - erst dann wieder zu erreichen sein, wenn er für sich selbst ernsthaft und realistisch die Gefahr sieht, diesen Krieg nicht oder nur unter für ihn nicht akzeptablen Verlusten gewinnen zu können. (Wie stünde er denn sonst auch vor dem eigenen Volk da, dem er ständig erzählt, er würde die Welt - genau wie im Zweiten Weltkrieg - von Nazis befreien, nur halt diesmal in der Ukraine?) Vor diesem Punkt machen Gespräche leider NULL Sinn.


Es war noch nie klug, auf Eskalation mit Eskalation zu reagieren und wie du mir so ich dir war auch noch nie ein wirksames Mittel um Konflikte zu lösen. Und die massiven Waffenlieferungen gehen weit über das Verteidigungspotenzial hinaus. Es spricht auch grundsätzlich nichts gegen Verteidigung jedoch sollte das nicht zwangsläufig die Einstellung von diplomatischen Mitteln bedeuten. Und das massiv Säbel gerasselt werden und zwar auf beiden Seiten, unabhängig der Frage wer initiiert hat, ist wohl nicht zu übersehen, genau so wenig wie die Eskalation darüber hinaus, ich sage nur Pelosi. Das ist ein stellvertretender Akt für aktuelles westliches Verhalten. Und man kann sich das ja schön trinken wie man möchte, es ändert nichts daran, dass Aufrüstung und Waffenlieferungen und massives Aufstocken von Militärbudgets eskaliert und nicht deeskaliert.

Davon ab, zurück zum Thema, hier geht es um die ungerechte Umlage und das gesellschaftlich relevante Probleme nicht von der Gesellschaft getragen werden, sondern nur von denen, die jetzt aufgrund jahrelanger energetischer Fehlplanung, die Arschkarte haben.
Mal so nebenbei, ich habe heute die Kostenerhöhung bekommen für Gad und der Preis steigt bei mir von 5,8 Cent auf knapp 20 Cent. Das ist eine Kostenvervierfachung und das trotz gleicher Füllstände, wie die Jahre zu vor, nur "weil man annimmt", dass sich das ändern wird. Wo bleiben eigentlich die Rückzahlungen, wo die Preisspekulationen negativ zugetroffen haben und die Gasbeschaffung günstiger war und was ist mit den Mil. Gewinnen, die die großen Unternehmen die Jahre erwirtschaftet haben, warum werden diese eigentlich nicht solidarisiert? Und wo bleibt bitte die Übergewinnsteuer, es kann wohl nicht angehen, dass Unternehmen von solchen Krisen so massiv profitieren, während mil. Menschen darunter leiden, bis unter das Existenzminimum?!
Aber ja, Krieg ist natürlich jetzt wichtiger...

Ich übernehme gerne Verantwortung aber ich bin alleinerziehend und habe zwei kleine Kinder und das steht für mich an erster Stelle und eine Verfierfachung der GAS Preise ist für mich nicht bezahlbar, dazu kommt auch bald noch der Strom und nein, ich kann hier nichts einsparen, denn ich heize schon ideal, minimal kurz über dem Punkt das Wärmebrücken und damit Schimmel entstehen.^^ Die Leute werden sich noch wundern, was die Herabsetzung von 1-2 Grad Temperatur bei älteren und mehrheitlichen Bestandsimmobilien bedeuten, wenn bei ca. 30 cm Bodenhöhe die Wandtemperatur unter 16 Grad sinkt. Es bildet sich Schimmel, schneller als man gucken und handeln kann und die Beseitigung canibalisiert die Einsparungen bei weitem.^^

Hier noch einmal mein Posting, warum die Umlage ungerecht ist.:


DaStash schrieb:


> Die ungerechteste Umlage EVER!
> 
> Man muss sich das einmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Durch die Umlage sollen Unternehmen vor Insolvenzen geschützt werden, um die gesamtgesellschaftlichen Folgen dessen abzuwenden aber im Gegensatz zur Spritpreissubvention, wo alle zahlen mussten - egal ob Auto oder nicht, zieht man für diese gesamtgesellschaftliche Aufgabe nur Gasheizungsnutzer zur Finanzierung heran. Das ist realste Realsatire, Standupcomedians und Kaberettisten fürchten diesen Trick.^^
> 
> MfG



MfG


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Einen Anteil von 40% kann man natürlich totreden.
> Zumal Frankreich diesen Sommer ja so gar keine Probleme mit ihren AKW's hatte.


Es reicht eben nicht für Grundlasten und ohne diese keine vergleichbare Industrie und löst man das nicht, bleibt man an aktuelle Technologien gebunden, so einfach ist das. 

MfG


----------



## -Shorty- (17. August 2022)

Den Punkt sehe ich aber auch so. Wenn ich heute meine Nebenkostenabrechnung von Januar bis Juni bekomme, werden dort die heutigen Beschaffungspreise angesetzt. 
Verbraucht hab ich aber eine Ressource, die im Sommer 2021 unter völlig anderen Kosten beschafft wurde, wie dieses Jahr eingelagert wurde, um es Monate später abzurufen.
Das die Einkaufspreise vom Sommer 21 nicht 1:1 durchgereicht werden und auch die Lagerung Geld kostet, ist mir alles bekannt.


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es war noch nie klug, auf Eskalation mit Eskalation zu reagieren und wie du mir so ich dir war auch noch nie ein wirksames Mittel um Konflikte zu lösen.


Frage doch mal bei den Europäern nach, die Nazi Deutschland im eigenen Land erlebt haben oder sich verteidigen mussten, ob die das ähnlich sehen?


DaStash schrieb:


> Und die massiven Waffenlieferungen gehen weit über das Verteidigungspotenzial hinaus.


Sie sind viel zu wenig, um einen faschistischen Kreml Aggressor in die Schranken zu weisen!


DaStash schrieb:


> Und das massiv Säbel gerasselt werden und zwar auf beiden Seiten, unabhängig der Frage wer initiiert hat, ist wohl nicht zu übersehen, genau so wenig wie die Eskalation darüber hinaus, ich sage nur Pelosi. Das ist ein stellvertretender Akt für aktuelles westliches Verhalten. Und man kann sich das ja schön trinken wie man möchte, es ändert nichts daran, dass Aufrüstung und Waffenlieferungen und massives Aufstocken von Militärbudgets eskaliert und nicht deeskaliert.


In deiner "Welt" vielleicht oder bestimmt, in der der Mehrheit, der an einer freiheitlichen Demokratie gelegen ist, wohl eher nicht und das Diktaturen nun bestimmen, wann Jemand besucht werden darf und wann nicht, hat uns gerade noch gefehlt.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es reicht eben nicht für Grundlasten und ohne diese keine vergleichbare Industrie und löst man das nicht, bleibt man an aktuelle Technologien gebunden, so einfach ist das.
> 
> MfG


Ist ja klar, etwas Grundlastfähiges wächst aber eben auch nicht von allein über Nacht und wartet darauf am Morgen gepflückt zu werden.


----------



## DaStash (17. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Frage doch mal bei den Europäern nach, die Nazi Deutschland im eigenen Land erlebt haben oder sich verteidigen mussten, ob die das ähnlich sehen?
> 
> Sie sind viel zu wenig, um einen faschistischen Kreml Aggressor in die Schranken zu weisen!
> 
> In deiner "Welt" vielleicht oder bestimmt, in der der Mehrheit, der an einer freiheitlichen Demokratie gelegen ist, wohl eher nicht und das Diktaturen nun bestimmen, wann Jemand besucht werden darf und wann nicht, hat uns gerade noch gefehlt.


Das kannst du nicht vergleichen, dass eine war ein Bündnisfall und dieser hier ist es nicht. Wo war denn die Bereitschaft anderen Ländern zu helfen, im nahen Osten hat sich Deutschland doch quasi auch nicht eingemischt und vor allem keine Waffen in jene Krisengebiete geschickt?
Die USA hat doch auch jahrzehnte lang bestimmt, wo Demokratien eingeführt werden sollen und wo nicht, ist das denn richtig, nur weil "wir" Demokratien gegenüber anderen Staatsformen bevorzugen? Wohl kaum aber wie gesagt, dass ist hier nicht das Thema!^^

MfG


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das kannst du nicht vergleichen, dass eine war ein Bündnisfall und dieser hier ist es nicht.


Geht jetzt in OT:
Aber welches Bündnis?
Es gab nur einen Beistandspakt zw. FRA, GB und Polen.
Alle anderen wurden doch überrannt.
Selbst die USA waren formal nicht in einem Bündnis, als Gröfaz denen den Krieg erklärte...

Edit:


FetterKasten schrieb:


> Vor allem gut funktionierende AKWs während ihrer Lebensdauer sinnlos abzuschalten, ist ja mal ein krasses Umwelt- und Effizienzverbrechen.


Es ist halt schon tricky.
Neutral betrachtet (und nachlesbar) leisten die drei verbliebenen AKWs recht genau 5% Strom und 1% Wärme für D..
Der Kernkraftwerkneubau wurde (Achtung!!!) unter der Regentschaft von Schröder zu Gunsten des günstigen Gases in Form von keine erteilten Bewilligungen mehr an  RWE und Co. eingestellt.
Also vor über 20 Jahren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon vor Fukushima wurden alte AKWs wegen Überalterung vom Netz genommen, z. b. Stade, Greifswald, Rheinsberg usw .Liste hier:








						Liste der Kernreaktoren in Deutschland – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Mit Fukushima wurden natürlich die verbliebenen AKWs auch nicht weiter gewartet.
Pflicht wäre eine 10 Jährige Generalprüfung, bei den letzten Drei ist es schon 13 Jahre her.
Und natürlich wurden keine Brennstäbe mehr seit, glaube, 2017 gekauft.
Und natürlich ist der Hauptlieferant per Zufall Russland (auch für die Teile in Frankreich) für neue Brennstäbe.

Die Effizienz im sog. Streckbetrieb wird nun mal immer weiter heruntergehen, bis man mehr Strom in die Periphäranlagen stecken muss, als man gewinnen kann.
3 oder 6 oder 9 Monate, whatever, auf jeden Fall keine Ewigkeit.

Selbst kurzfristig in der theoretischen Annahme, das wir auf wunderbarer Weise einen Satz Brennstäbe heute vor der Tür des Kanzleramtes liegen hätten:
Die Kraftwerke werden für den Tausch ca. 1-2 Mon. lang heruntergefahren.

Und noch mal, die Befürworter wollen alle Strom vom AKW, aber keiner will das Endlager unter seinen Füßen.
Also grundsätzliche Themen, die JETZT ebenso entschieden werden müssten, würde man sich auf einen Weiterbetrieb einlassen.

Es ist in Summe eine Scheindebatte, die überhaupt nix mit der Problematik von "ich habe kein Gas, ich muss frieren" zu tun hat.
Weil AKWs primär Strom machen und nur wenig Wärme.

Und noch was:
Die Kuppeln deutscher Kraftwerke mögen evtl. etwas sicherer sein.
Aber:
Die sind damals auf einen abstürzenden Starfighter ohne Zusatztanks und ohne Bewaffnung und mit max. 600 kn ausgelegt - bis heute.
Alles andere schlägt durch, also auch ein normaler Marschflugkörper, der so was machen soll.


----------



## Tschetan (17. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wir sind beim Strom aktuell bei ca. 40% in 2022.



Yep, aber wie hoch wird es sein, wenn jetzt alles auf Elektro umgestellt wird? ZB Autos.
Dazu benötigen wir viel Energie um diese ganzen Vorhaben umzusetzten.

Schwächen des Systens erkennt man im Moment bei AKWs und ihrer Kühlung,  Effizienz der Solaranlagen bei Hitze, Windmangel in Hitzeperioden und Tiefwasserstände bei Wasserkraftwerken.
Fehlt noch etwas?

Ich denke das sind noch viele Aufgaben die bewältigt werden müssen, bevor man aus der Hüfte schießt.

So wie ich es verstanden habe, kommt noch MwSt drauf und auch die Industrie darf zahlen, was vieles noch unwirtschaftlicher und teurer macht.
Gerade bei der Produktion von Solarpanelen, wird doch viel Energie benötigt?

Übrigens sind die niedrigen Pegelstand des Rheins , beim Verbrauch von Diesel auch Kontraproduktiv.
Irgendwie muß die Ladung transportiert werden.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Yep, aber wie hoch wird es sein, wenn jetzt alles auf Elektro umgestellt wird? ZB Autos.
> Dazu benötigen wir viel Energie um diese ganzen Vorhaben umzusetzten.


Der Effekt des höheren Stromverbrauches generell  sieht man jetzt schon.
2019 war der Anteil der erneuerbaren noch bei 45%.
Ob das nun die E-Autos sind?


Tschetan schrieb:


> Schwächen des Systens erkennt man im Moment bei AKWs und ihre Kühlung,


Was nicht zwangsweise für ein AKW spricht.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Effizienz der Solaranlagen bei Hitze,


Wäre mir jetzt neu.
Die Effizienz zw. 0° und 100° Temp. auf  dem Dach ist bei mir genau null.
Denn die spürbare Infratotstrahlung hat gar nix mit dem Lichtquant zu tun, dass in der PV Strom macht.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Windmangel in Hitzeperioden


Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, ist dem so?
Haben wir weniger Wind?


Tschetan schrieb:


> und Tiefwasserstände bei Wasserkraftwerken.


Dem Pumpspeicherkraftwerk ist ein Niedrigstand fast egal.


Tschetan schrieb:


> Fehlt noch etwas?
> 
> Ich denke das sind noch viele Aufgaben die bewältigt werden müssen, bevor man aus der Hüfte schießt.
> 
> So wie ich es verstanden habe, kommt noch MwSt drauf und auch die Industrie darf sie bezahlen was vieles noch unwirtschaftlicher und teurer macht.


Auf was, auf die Gasumlage? Yo, leider, schlechter Plan


Tschetan schrieb:


> Gerade bei der Produktion von Solarpanelen, wird doch viel Energie benötigt?


Die benötigte Primärenergie liegt bei ca. 1/60.000 im Vergleich zu einer hergestellten Gastherme mit anschließender Gasverbrennung (alle Produktionsschritte und Transportschritte berücksichtigt)


Tschetan schrieb:


> Übrigens sind die niedrigen Pegelstand des Rheins , beim Verbrauch von Diesel auch Kontraproduktiv.
> Irgendwie muß die Ladung transportiert werden.


Definitiv.
Es wird wohl kein Schiffsdiesel mehr benötigt, dafür mehr LKW Diesel...


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Was genau hast du bei einem theoretischen blackout davon, dass dein Lappi oder Handy noch läuft?
> Weil I-Net und Co. dürften dann auch tot sein...


Einige wenige Filme auf der Platte.


compisucher schrieb:


> Besser warme Suppe als Strom für ein PC...


Wozu sollte ich dafür Strom verwenden, wenn ich am Kaminofen eine Kochplatte habe?
Falls im Sommer Blackout ist, nutze ich lieber Gas zum kochen, weil ich mir einen Batteriespeicher fürs kochen nicht leisten will.


compisucher schrieb:


> btw. wie genau bekommst du dein Gas?
> Mit einer elektrischen Pumpe?


In einer Gasflasche, für die man Pfand zahlt?
Bekommt man zb. in so ziemlich jedem Baumarkt.

Mit 10kg Flüssiggas kocht man locker so ein Monat, wenn man echt viel kocht


----------



## FR4GGL3 (17. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Und noch mal, die Befürworter wollen alle Strom vom AKW, aber keiner will das Endlager unter seinen Füßen.
> Also grundsätzliche Themen, die JETZT ebenso entschieden werden müssten, würde man sich auf einen Weiterbetrieb einlassen.
> 
> Es ist in Summe eine Scheindebatte, die überhaupt nix mit der Problematik von "ich habe kein Gas, ich muss frieren" zu tun hat.
> ...



Nun, aber das alles trifft eben auch auf AKWs in direkten Nachbarländern zu (insbesondere die Lager- und Terrorgefahr). Angenommen Frankreich würde wieder genügend Kühlwasser für ihre AKWs bekommen (ggfs. weil sie mal aufhören ihre Wasservorräte in Plastikflaschen füllen zu lassen und überall hin zu verkaufen). Dann wären wir sicher eine der ersten die dort Strom kaufen würden.*

Das ist dann genauso scheinheilig. Man muss der Realität ins Auge sehen: wir müssen was machen. Da gehören AUCH regenerative Energien dazu. Soviel wie irgend möglich. Aber wenn wir die einzigen sind, die das so tun, dann haben wir einfach einen handfesten wirtschaftlichen Nachteil und global gesehen haben wir nichts erreicht. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn wir wieder Kohlekraftwerke nutzen wollen. Und leider schaut es so aus als würde es genau so laufen und nicht anders. Und da ist für mich dann schon ein Problem das man nicht ignorieren kann.


*Und ja, anderer Schauplatz, weil Strom anstatt Gas, aber wir nutzten eben auch immer Gaskraftwerke zur Stromproduktion als wäre da zumindest ein kleiner Anknüpfpunkt - das Gas das man nicht zur Stromproduktion nutzt, kann dem Endverbraucher auch nicht teuer umgelegt werden.


----------



## keinnick (17. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Ach wie willst du den den Leuten erklären das du aber jetzt genau den Brennwert der an deiner Therme gerade anliegen soll  ermitteln kannst ? Also wo  und durch wenn wird das Geprüft?   Also durch meine Therme bzw den Düsen gehen ein begrenzte Menge an Gas durch, da ist der Brenn Wert einfach total egal   wenn man keine Fremdstoffe beimischen würde     Merkst du nicht das du mein Eigenes Argument  verwendest  (mit den beigemischten Fremdstoffen...  oder das Benzin Beispiel )   Bei Gasflaschen ist ja auch der angebliche Brennwert egal   da bekommst du auch eine  begrenzte Menge an  Gas  Aber Gasversorger hätten bei mir die Pflicht immer die selbe Qualität liefern zu müssen.. und auch da würde sich der Multiplikator erübrigen  Da man den Kubikmeterpreis ja auch anpassen kann wie angebliche Multiplikatoren.. Was du jetzt daraus machtst ist deine Sache... So sollte das auch sein! Aber mir egal die mit ihren Multiplikatoren interessieren mich nicht mehr .. möchte kein Gas mehr haben
> MfG


Du selbst kannst den Brennwert mit Deinen Mitteln im Haushalt sicherlich nicht ermitteln. Das macht der Verteilnetzbetreiber darum für Dich und da hat die BNetzA ein Auge drauf. Ich arbeite bei einem Gas-VNB, darum weiß ich das "zufällig".

Du hast das "Problem" des schwankenden Brennwerts und die deshalb notwendige Umrechnung in kWh aber nicht verstanden. Dabei ist die Umrechnung zu Deinem Vorteil. Aber lassen wir das. Du wirfst einiges durcheinander und kommst wahrscheinlich gleich noch mit dem Stichwort "Brennwerttherme" um die Ecke, weil Du denkst, das eine hat mit dem anderen irgendwas zu tun.


----------



## Lotto (17. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist halt schon tricky.
> Neutral betrachtet (und nachlesbar) leisten die drei verbliebenen AKWs recht genau 5% Strom und 1% Wärme für D..
> Der Kernkraftwerkneubau wurde (Achtung!!!) unter der Regentschaft von Schröder zu Gunsten des günstigen Gases in Form von keine erteilten Bewilligungen mehr an  RWE und Co. eingestellt.



Die Forderung mit dem Atomausstieg kam aber von den Grünen um Trittin/Fischer (die waren nämlich ebenfalls an der Regierung). Da blieb zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nur Gas, da Kohle nunmal Tabu war/ist.
Als Land ohne nenneswerte Roshstiffe bist du IMMER von irgendwem abhängig. Es sei denn du bist militärisch hoch gerüstet und hast damit in der Welt eine gewisse Meinungsstärke. Von einer 100% Bedarfdeckung durch regenerative Energie sind wir noch Lichtjahre entfernt.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. August 2022)

Die Kohlevorkommen der BRD würden doch eh noch für über 100 Jahre reichen.
Wozu wird eigentlich Kohle importiert?

Wäre da nicht der Unsinn vom schlimmen CO2...


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat etwas mit Geopolitik zu tun und das man sich eben möglichst nicht von Faschisten beliefern lässt, die einen völkerechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg führen, ist übrigens mehrheitlich völliger Konsens in der Bevölkerung.



Du solltest nicht Wörter benutzen, wo du offensichtlich die Bedeutung nicht kennst. Sprichst bei den Russen von Faschisten, verschließt jedoch die Augen wenn es um die Faschisten geht die bei uns in der Bundesregierung sitzen und die Grünen sind glasklare Faschisten! Denn ein Merkmal des Faschismus ist, dass Faschisten die einzig wahre Wahrheit für sich beanspruchen und was machen die Grünen? Jede andere Meinung wird bekämpft, Leute denunziert... 
Dazu gibt es ein super Video von Andreas Popp mit der Herleitung des Wortes, vielleicht solltest das mal anschauen würde nicht schaden..

Und neines ist mit Sicherheit kein mehrheitlicher Konsens in der Bevölkerung, in deinen linken Kreisen vielleicht und den gesponserten Umfragen. Die Mehrheit der Leute möchten keine exorbitant teuren Rohstoffe...



BigYundol schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gas ist genau das Problem:
> Das russische Gas wurde die letzten 15 Jahre nicht als Übergangslösung behandelt, sondern als Ersatz für andere versiegende Quellen, damit man quasi so weiter machen kann wie die letzten Jahrzehnte. Der (günstige) Ausbau der Erneuerbaren wurde u.a. durch die "Schwarzen" unter Söder und Laschet jedoch mit wissenschaftlich nicht tragbaren Gesetzen massiv sabotiert und man liess in den letzten 10 Jahren lieber zehntausende Jobs im erneuerbaren Sektor vernichten.



Zum einen sind erneuerbare Energien nicht günstig, einfach mal mit dem Aufbau eines Stromnetzes Bekanntschaft machen wie wäre es? Stichwort Taktgeber im Netz oder Reservekraftwerke die bei erneuerbaren benötigt werden, wenn kein Wind weht und die Sonne nicht scheint.




BigYundol schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja Schwarz/Rot/Gelb, da es nicht Schwarz alleine war, die DE in die energetische Misere fuhr.
> (Die Schweiz ist btw. noch viel übler dran dank unserer Verhinderer der mehrheitlich neoliberalen, konservativen bis rechtsextremen Regierung, plus Pseudovogelschützer und übereifrige, kurzfristig denkende Umweltschützer aus der Bevölkerung)



Nein das waren die Grünen und der ÖR. Der Ganze erneuerbare Quatsch hat unter rot-grün so richtig Fahrt aufgenommen und vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit der Politik in Deutschland auseinandersetzen? In der Schweiz läuft das doch etwas anders ab...




BigYundol schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, dass die Grünen viel zu viele Kompromisse eingehen, waren aber selten bis nie am Hebel der Entscheidung. Wenn auch ihre Regierungsbeteiligungen die letzten Jahrzehnte zunahmen, konnten sie nicht den politischen Weg bestimmen, wo lang es gehen soll, maximal stärker beeinflussen, resp. einen Kompromiss ermöglichen, damit es weiter ging. Die Entscheider sind aber bei Schwarz und Rot zu verorten.



Nein die Grünen haben Druck über die Länderparlamente und den Bundesrat gemacht und darauf musste die Bundesregierung dann reagieren, bzw. dachten sie man kann sich so Wählerstimmen erkaufen...




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dieser Staat überhaupt heruntergewirtschaftet?



Lebst du in einem Paralleluniversum? Schon mal nach unserer Infrastruktur geschaut? Schulen sind heruntergekommen, Straßen teilweise Löcherpisten, die Bundeswehr heruntergewirtschaftet, beim Pisatest schneiden wir immer schlechter ab. Die Leitungswasserqualität ist mit die schlechteste in Europa...
Aber dafür sind wir Weltmeister bei Steuern und Abgaben, großartig! 
Wenn man das mal berücksichtigt wie viel hier gezahlt wird und wie gut unsere Infrastruktur ist können wir uns mit Ländern wie dem Kongo vergleichen, die zahlen wenigstens kaum was dafür.
Und du brauchst jetzt auch nicht mit der Bund, Länderaufteilung ankommen. Wenn man so viel Steuern einnimmt, dann muss eben auch dafür gesorgt werden, dass die Steuermittel entsprechend gut verteilt werden. Das macht einen guten Staat aus.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Wow Kreml Propaganda in Reinformat!
> NS2 ist absolut unwichtig für die Gasmenge nach Europa, da NS1 und NS2 gerade mal zusammen die Leistung der *TRANSGAS-Trasse *haben.
> 
> 
> ...



Und wir sollen auf deine ÖR Propaganda reinfallen oder wie? Das NS2 nicht in Betrieb ist liegt nicht am Russen sondern an Deutschland, genauer gesagt an unserer inkompetenten Regierung. Wenn man wollte könnte man sie einfach in Betrieb nehmen, Zeit genug war dafür da.
Und das zusätzliche Gas ist besser wie kein Gas.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wer genau sagt das?
> Wir sind beim Strom aktuell bei ca. 40% in 2022.



Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Unsinn und das kann dir auch jeder Energieexperte sagen. Denn was hier genommen wird sind immer die maximal installierten Leistungen und wenn ich X TWH an Windmühlen installiert habe und kein Wind weht oder diese nur 10% liefern, dann muss die Energie aus den Reservekraftwerken kommen. 
Bei den erneuerbaren musst du nämlich immer die zeitliche Komponente berücksichtigen, wann diese verfügbar sind und ob der Strom in der Zeit auch gebraucht wird.
Aber das kann man auch tausendmal erklären, das linke Klientel hier im Forum wird es nie kapieren...


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und neines ist mit Sicherheit kein mehrheitlicher Konsens in der Bevölkerung, in deinen linken Kreisen vielleicht und den gesponserten Umfragen. Die Mehrheit der Leute möchten keine exorbitant teuren Rohstoffe...


Dann bringe mal Belege für gesponsorte Umfragen, typische (AfD) Behauptung. Und ja in meinen CDU Kreisen (Mitglied und Stadtratsabgeordneter) ist das Konsens. Aber die Wahlen sind bei uns wohl auch gefälscht, denn mehr Stimmen als "gesponsorte Umfragen" für "euch" ermitteln, sind nicht drinne, in letzter Zeit meistens sogar weniger!


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Lebst du in einem Paralleluniversum?


Ich wäre dafür, meine ganze Aussage zu zitieren, gerade von jemanden der von gesponsorten Umfragen spricht, deine Methode hier, hat etwas von *inhaltlichen Zitate fälschen , *um einmal seine Agenda vorwärts zu bringen und zum anderen mir einen ganz anderen Inhalt meines Postes in den Mund zu legen.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und wir sollen auf deine ÖR Propaganda reinfallen oder wie? Das NS2 nicht in Betrieb ist liegt nicht am Russen sondern an Deutschland, genauer gesagt an unserer inkompetenten Regierung. Wenn man wollte könnte man sie einfach in Betrieb nehmen, Zeit genug war dafür da.
> Und das zusätzliche Gas ist besser wie kein Gas.


Wie gesagt, die Mehrheit des Bundestages hat beschlossen, unabhängig von den Kreml Faschisten zu werden, in Bezug auf Rohstoffabhängigkeit, insoweit ist es klar das diese Pipeline nicht in Betrieb gehen wird,


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann bringe mal Belege für gesponsorte Umfragen, typische (AfD) Behauptung. Und ja in meinen CDU Kreisen (Mitglied und Stadtratsabgeordneter) ist das Konsens. Aber die Wahlen sind bei ubs wohl auch gefälscht, denn mehr Stimmen als "gesponsorte Umfragen" für "euch" ermitteln, sind nicht drinne, in letzter Zeit meistens sogar weniger!



Interessant, jetzt bin ich schon bei der AFD, wusste ich selber noch nicht, aber gut, dass du mir das sagst!
Aber ist das typische für so linke wie dich, hat man keine Argumente kommt man mit sowas daher. Und was soll es uns jetzt sagen, dass du bei der CDU bist? Willst mit deinen Aussagen etwa einen auf bürgerlich oder demokratisch machen? Der Witz ist gut!
Und ja in Deutschland werden Wahlen gefälscht:








						Wahlbetrug in Brandenburg ist Fall für den Staatsanwalt
					

Ein Wahlhelfer gibt zu, bei der Kommunalwahl in Brandenburg betrogen zu haben. Eine zweistellige Zahl von Stimmen könnte falsch sein.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				



Oder die Bundestagswahl in Berlin schon wieder vergessen? Hat ja nur der Bundeswahlleiter ermittelt bzw. tut es immernoch... Bananenrepublik trifft es da mehr wie nur gut, dass das immernoch nicht abschließend geklärt ist.

Aber klar dem Mittelstand ist es natürlich egal, wenn die Energiepreise durch die Decke gehen, wir sind ja ein reiches Land...


----------



## TrueRomance (17. August 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> und was machen die Grünen? Jede andere Meinung wird bekämpft, Leute denunziert...


So ein Unsinn 😂 aber wieder ein Paradebeispiel für die beliebte Opferrolle 😂

Ihr habt doch Telegramm. Könnt ihr den Quatsch nicht einfach dort belassen?


----------



## AncientSion (17. August 2022)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn 😂 aber wieder ein Paradebeispiel für die beliebte Opferrolle 😂
> 
> Ihr habt doch Telegramm. Könnt ihr den Quatsch nicht einfach dort belassen?



Er hat doch recht. Grüne sind Faschisten. Grüne finden Woke-Kultur gut, und Grüne sind die Hauptanwender der *Cancel-Culture*. Also ja, Grüne sind (mehrheitlich) Faschisten nach der gängigen Definition.

-
-
-



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür hast du auch irgendeine seriöse Quelle oder Belege, abseits von einfach du behauptest?





compisucher schrieb:


> Die 600 Mrd. Invest in Erneuerbaren würden mich mal interessieren...











						Prognose zu den Kosten der Energiewende insgesamt bis 2025 | Statista
					

Die Statistik bildet eine Prognose zu den Kosten der Energiewende bis 2025 ab.




					de.statista.com
				




10 Sekunden Google. Das ist natürlich für einen Grünen Jünger zu kompliziert, da stampft man lieber auf den Boden und schreit "bäh bäh alle so gemein".

Lasst uns einfach 1 € für die Kwh Strom bezahlen, noch mehr Solarzellen aus China importieren, es ändert eh nichts.
Diese Solarzellen haben etwa die gleiche Effizienz wie grüne Gehirnzellen - 15 %. Was man benötigt sind sind grundlastfähige Kraftwerke mit einer Effizienz von 95%+. Kernkraft, Gas, Kohle, unter Umständen Gezeiten.

Kein Wind, kein Solar. Außer, ich möchte eben abends, oder früh nachmittags (Winter), keinen Strom mehr haben.

Es ist und bleibt, wie es ist. Deutschland hat (leider) fertig. Die Hauptschuld tragen die Grünen, durch deren Einfluss seinerzeit die Kernkraftwerke aus dem Rennen genommen wurden.
Es ist ja schon pervers, dass die Klimasekte nun Kohlekraftwerke mit Braunkohle (schlimmste Art von Kohle -> Lignite googeln) anfährt...


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Einen Anteil von 40% kann man natürlich totreden.
> 
> Versucht mal Eindruck zu machen, in dem man droht 3 Windräder zu sprengen.
> Von daher bevorzuge ich auch Windräder neben dem Haus, statt einem AKW in der Nachbarschaft.


Was soll ich nun sagen. De Facto klingen 40 % fein, aber in der Realität sind 40 % nichts. Weil es nämlich bedeutet, dass du Tage, Zeiten oder auch Jahreszeiten hast, in denen du eben KEINEN Strom hast.
Was helfen dir 150 % Stromerzeugung im Sommer, und dafür 25 % im Herbst oder Winter. Wir, Menschen, brauchen dauerhaft Energie. Für den Computer, für die Firma, für den Herd. Man kann bei allen Dingen irgendwie Abstriche machen, aber "Energie" ist das wichtigste. Von daher sage ich dir: Ich würde problemslos neben ein modernes, sicheres, deutsches Atomkraftwerk ziehen. Da hätte ich keine Angst.
Ist mir lieber als Windräder die einfach keinen Strom erzeugen. Oder Solarpanele, die, ich wiederhole mich, nach 20 Jahren auf der Kippe landen und das Grundwasser verseuchen (JA, sehr nachhaltig)









						Studie: Umweltrisiken durch Schadstoffe in Solarmodulen - WELT
					

Anders als angenommen, sind die in Solarmodulen enthaltenen Schadstoffe doch wasserlöslich. Das zeigt eine Studie im Auftrag des Wirtschaftsministeriums. Bei der Lösung des Problems ist die EU am Zug.




					www.welt.de
				












						California went big on rooftop solar. Now that's a problem for landfills
					

California, a national leader in the solar market, has no plan for safely recycling more than 1 million photovoltaic panels that will soon need to be discarded.




					www.latimes.com
				




Ich befürchte, erst wenn der (rollende) Blackout da ist, verstehen die Leute, wie schön Elektrizität / Energy doch ist.


----------



## fipS09 (17. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, erst wenn der (rollende) Blackout da ist, verstehen die Leute, wie schön Elektrizität / Energy doch ist.



Und da ist deine Lösung tatsächlich fossile Energie, und wenn die aufgebraucht ist machen wir den Laden einfach Dicht?

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher was du mit deinem Wirkungsgrad Vergleich sagen möchtest.


----------



## AncientSion (17. August 2022)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und da ist deine Lösung tatsächlich fossile Energie, und wenn die aufgebraucht ist machen wir den Laden einfach Dicht?


Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass Kohle und Öl uns das heutige Leben ermöglichen. Nur weil unsere Vorfahren diese Rohstoffe ausgebeutet haben, sitzt du heute in deiner Wohnung an einem Computer. *Das ist wichtig*.
Vom Walöl zur Kohle, zum Öl. *Mehr Energie = Bessere Lebensqualität*. Das gilt auch für Chinesen, Inder und Afrikaner.

Wenn ich diese These nun als "true" sehe, dann führt das "streichen" von Energieträgern, egal welcher Art, zwangsläufig zu schlechteren Lebensbedingungen. Für uns auch, aber vorallem für arme Länder.
Also ja, ich finde fossile Brennstoffe erst einmal gut, weil sie Energie generieren und dies uns als Menschheit die letzten 200 Jahre voran gebracht hat.

*Einmal kurz sacken lassen - ohne fossile Brennstoffe würden wir wahrscheinlich noch wie im Mittelalter leben, ganz wichtiger Punkt.*

Wie du erkennst, finde ich Kernkraft gut, wegen ihrer Energiedichte. Es gibt haufenweise Uran in Canada, Australien und auch Amerika. Von daher würde ich mir mehr Kernkraft wünschen.
Ich bin kein Fan von Kohle oder Öl, allerdings, wenn die Alternative KEINE ENERGIE ist, tja, das ist für mich KEINE ALTERNATIVE.


----------



## fipS09 (17. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fan von Kohle oder Öl, allerdings, wenn die Alternative KEINE ENERGIE ist, tja, das ist für mich KEINE ALTERNATIVE.



Langfristig ist Kohle und Öl aber weg, egal ob du das als Alternative betrachtest oder nicht, deshalb sind die ja nunmal endlich. Die Lösung dafür ist erneuerbare Energie. Und da ist der Wirkungsgrad erstmal völlig egal, wen jucken 20% Wirkungsgrad wenn ich dabei nichts verbrauche? Wichtig wären entsprechende Puffertechnologien sowie das Recycling.


----------



## AncientSion (17. August 2022)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Langfristig ist Kohle und Öl aber weg, egal ob du das als Alternative betrachtest oder nicht, deshalb sind die ja nunmal endlich. Die Lösung dafür ist erneuerbare Energie. Und da ist der Wirkungsgrad erstmal völlig egal, wen jucken 20% Wirkungsgrad wenn ich dabei nichts verbrauche? Wichtig wären entsprechende Puffertechnologien sowie das Recycling.


Also erstmal möchte ich bei dieser Aussage bitten, "langfristig" zu definieren. Denn Kohle gibt es viel, und auch Öl gibt es viel. Jeden Tag werden ein paar ZEHN Millionen Barrel gefördert, seit langer Zeit. Und die "Peak Oil" Theorie ist ja nun auch schon 20 Jahre alt.
Ich sage mal einfach, Kohle. Gas und Öl wird uns in den nächsten 100 Jahren nicht ausgehen, sofern man entsprechende Mittel zur Exploration (wie die letzten 100 Jahre...) bereitstellt.

Und wenn du nun der Meinung bist, dass es eben doch in 5 oder 25 Jahren "alle" ist, dann möchte ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass die Produktion von Windrädern und Solarzellen EXTREM energieintensiv ist. Beispiel steckt TONNENWEISE Beton in den Windmeilern und die Cement-Produktion verschlingt extrem viel Energie - wird übrigens in China gemacht, mit Kohle.
Solarzellen kommen auch zu 95 % aus China, und auch diese Produktion ist wirklich EXTREM energieintensiv, da dort z.b. Sililkon geschmolzen wird.
Auch dieser Prozess wird in China mit, rate mal, KOHLE gemacht.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Solarzellen und Windräder sind weder "nachhaltig" noch "erneuerbar". Das ist, gelinde gesagt, eine Marketinglüge. Kannst du alles einfach überprüfen. Da kommt auf die Solarzelle ein Siegel, allerdings schaut sich niemand die Rohstoffe (den Abbau und die Menge) sowie den Fertigungsprozess. Hauptsache man kann "ERNEUERBARE ENERGIEN" um sich werfen und dank "ESG" Geld von Staat und Investoren abzocken.









						Studie: Energiewende verschlingt massenweise Rohstoffe
					

In Windrädern und Solaranlagen werden neben Kupfer und Eisen auch seltene Metalle und Erden verbaut. Deren Gewinnung ist oft problematisch.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Ich finde Umweltschutz wichtig und gut, allerdings betreiben wir in Deutschland weder Umweltschutz nach Klimaschutz noch Nachhaltigkeit, wenn wir Solarzellen aus China importieren oder mehrere Tonnen Kupfer aus einer Mine in Chile importieren.

Puffertechnologien sind ebenso ein Märchen, auch da geht um Kosten, Nutzen und einen Wirkungsgrad. Und dann kommt wieder jemand und spricht von Gigabatterien, oder möchte die alten Kohleminen in Pumpspeicher umwandeln. Es ist ein MÄRCHEN. Wir brauchen praktische Lösungen, die machbar und bezahlbar sind. Es ist 2022 und wir haben unter Umständen bald entweder keine Wärme, oder keinen Strom. Und dann kommt jemand und möchte "Puffertechnologien" entwickeln. Für wann denn bitte ? 2050 ?

Andernfalls können wir einfach auf die Kernfusion warten...


----------



## Hoppss (17. August 2022)

Ach ja, schöne Diskussion hier: Gut daß es immerhin noch Leute gibt, die sich aufregen   !
Wahrscheinlich sind mehr als 90% der Bevölkerung in diesem Land garnicht mehr in der Lage, sich überhaupt einigermaßen geordnet zu diesem politisch inszenierten Murks zu äußern   ...
Und wenn wir nicht aufpassen, kann das ganz übel enden, demnächst ... , da hat das Klima bestimmt noch 50 Jahre mehr Zeit, sich substantiell zu ändern ...
Meine persönliche Befürchtung, Teilnehmer hier im Forum  ausgenommen, wir verblöden schneller als man sich das vor 50 Jahren noch vorstellen konnte ...
An den Unis immer mehr Studenten, die weder richtig lesen, schreiben oder rechnen können, sowas geht einfach nicht! Und ja, auch das wurde in den vergangenen 20 Jahren politisch eingestielt 


AncientSion schrieb:


> Andernfalls können wir einfach auf die Kernfusion warten...


Ein guter Beitrag mit Substanz! Aber Kernfusion? Da warte ich jetzt seit 50 Jahren drauf! Nochmal 50 oder besser vorsorglich nochmal 150 Jahre ... ?


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass Kohle und Öl uns das heutige Leben ermöglichen. Nur weil unsere Vorfahren diese Rohstoffe ausgebeutet haben, sitzt du heute in deiner Wohnung an einem Computer. *Das ist wichtig*.
> Vom Walöl zur Kohle, zum Öl. *Mehr Energie = Bessere Lebensqualität*. Das gilt auch für Chinesen, Inder und Afrikaner.



Sehr guter Beitrag und auf den Punkt gebracht! 
Günstige und zu jederzeit verfügbare Energie bedeutet Wohlstand und darauf basiert auch der Wohlstand der Bundesrepublik, dass man günstige Energien hatte und diese vor allem auch zuverlässig der Industrie bereitstellen konnte.
Aber das kapieren einige hier ja nicht (oder wollen es aufgrund der Ideologie nicht kapieren). Es gibt tolle Bücher über den Aufbau und die Funktionsweise von Stromnetzen, z.B. dass Kraftwerke auch als Taktgeber für Frequenz im Stromnetz dienen und Windmühlen diese Funktion z.B. gar nicht erfüllen können. Aber anstatt sich da mal zu informieren wie das Ganze überhaupt funktioniert, wirst du bei der nächsten News zu dem Thema das gleiche Märchen von den günstigen erneuerbaren lesen...
Auch das Märchen vom Peakoil... Das hat man halt genommen um den Preis in die Höhe zu treiben (für knappe Güter kann man ja mehr verlangen), weil wenn man sich z.B. mal anschaut, dass in Ländern wie Venezuela (welches über die größten Ölreserven der Welt verfügt) aktuell kaum Öl gefordert wird, wird uns das auch nicht so schnell ausgehen...
Aber das brauchst den Leuten auch nicht erzählen, weil ist ja alles nur "Propaganda", dass sie selbst Teil einer riesengroßen Propaganda sind möchten sie nicht wissen. Weil was nicht sein darf, kann ja auch nicht sein 

Freut mich aufjedenfall, dass es auch noch vernünftige Leute wie dich in diesem Land gibt! Nur leider sind wir in der Minderheit und dementsprechend wird das Land auch krachend gegen die Wand gefahren 




AncientSion schrieb:


> Wie du erkennst, finde ich Kernkraft gut, wegen ihrer Energiedichte. Es gibt haufenweise Uran in Canada, Australien und auch Amerika. Von daher würde ich mir mehr Kernkraft wünschen.
> Ich bin kein Fan von Kohle oder Öl, allerdings, wenn die Alternative KEINE ENERGIE ist, tja, das ist für mich KEINE ALTERNATIVE.



In Namibia gibts auch viel Uran, damit könnte man das Energieproblem relativ gut lösen ohne Unmengen an Kohle und Öl zu verfeuern. Und würde man das Geld anstatts in die Windmühlen in die Aufarbeitung der Brennstäbe stecken, dann kann man die Halbwertszeit drastisch reduzieren. Ich hab dazu erst Anfang des Jahres einen Beitrag von einem Physiker gesehen der von unter 10 Jahren sprach, nur dass dies entsprechend Geld kostet... In meinen Augen sinnvoll anglegtes Geld.


----------



## compisucher (17. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Prognose zu den Kosten der Energiewende insgesamt bis 2025 | Statista
> 
> 
> Die Statistik bildet eine Prognose zu den Kosten der Energiewende bis 2025 ab.
> ...


Aha, ein senkrechter Balken ohne temporäre Komponente als Schätzwert...hihihi...
Nur so am Rande, ich habe beruflich die Premium-Version von Statistika.
@ruyven_macaran hat mich deswegen anderswo auch schon langgezogen, aber in dem Punkt hatte er recht.
So was ist schlichtweg nichtssagend.
Gerne gebe ich Dir belastende Infos:








						Was uns die Energiewende wirklich kosten wird
					

Karen Pittel und Hans-Martin Henning, Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung




					www.ifo.de
				



Hieraus:
_Die kumulativen systemischen Mehrkosten für die Energiewende bis 2050 liegen je nach Randbedingungen zwischen 500 Milliarden Euro und mehr als 3000 Milliarden Euro. Das entspricht pro Jahr im Durchschnitt 0,4 bis 2,5 Prozent des deutschen Bruttoinlandsprodukts aus dem Jahr 2018._



AncientSion schrieb:


> Lasst uns einfach 1 € für die Kwh Strom bezahlen, noch mehr Solarzellen aus China importieren, es ändert eh nichts.
> Diese Solarzellen haben etwa die gleiche Effizienz wie grüne Gehirnzellen - 15 %. Was man benötigt sind sind grundlastfähige Kraftwerke mit einer Effizienz von 95%+. Kernkraft, Gas, Kohle, unter Umständen Gezeiten.


Effizienz von Kohle, Gas und AKW-Kraftwerk mit 95%? 
Hoch mal du Schlaule, ein Gasbrennwertkessel in deinem Haus kann (muss nicht) bis zu 99% Effizienz haben.
Sprich der Brennwert des Gases kann tatsächlich bis 99% umgesetzt werden.

Bei einem Kraftwerk wird erst ein Mal unterschieden, was es eigentlich macht.
Mit Kohle und AKW Wärme als Kraftwerk zu erzeugen liegt bei unter 50% Effizienz.
Nicht umsonst sind die Ganzen Heizkraftwerke bei Gas.
Aber - man ahnt es: Leitungsverluste.
Fernwärmenetze sind nicht umsonst so austariert mit restriktiven Vor- und Rücklauftemperaturen.
Per Zufall plane und baue ich mit meinen Büro u. a. Wärmenetze.
Mit Glück kommt man auf 70 evtl. 80% bei sehr kompakten Netzen.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Kein Wind, kein Solar. Außer, ich möchte eben abends, oder früh nachmittags (Winter), keinen Strom mehr haben.


Sachlich falsch, weil keine Ahnung von Speicherung - und damit meine ich mitnichten die Batterie


AncientSion schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt, wie es ist. Deutschland hat (leider) fertig.


Mit lauter Profipessimisten wie du mit Sicherheit.
Keine Ahnung, warum ich mir das antue und wegen Solchen tausende von € Lohnstuer jeden Monat berappen muss....


AncientSion schrieb:


> Die Hauptschuld tragen die Grünen, durch deren Einfluss seinerzeit die Kernkraftwerke aus dem Rennen genommen wurden.


Das war das Machtwort von Frau Merkel und nicht die Grünen.
Die waren nicht mal in der Regierung, das war Schwarz-Gelb.
Bist du zu der Zeit noch mit der Trommel um den Christbaum gerannt, oder warum verzapfst du hier solch einen Blödsinn?








						Kabinett Merkel II – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Fukushima: 2011



AncientSion schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon pervers, dass die Klimasekte nun Kohlekraftwerke mit Braunkohle (schlimmste Art von Kohle -> Lignite googeln) anfährt...


Hoch mal, der Kohleabbau hat sich schon zu Zeiten von Kohl nicht mehr wirtschaftlich gelohnt, deswegen Umstrukturierung vom ganzen Ruhrpott (ob überall erfolgreich, sei mal dahingestellt).
Der durchschnittliche Kumpel hätte weniger als 3 D-Mark verdienen dürfen, um mit den oberirdischen Lagerstätten (Südafrika, Russland als Beispiele) konkurrieren zu können.
Die Kohle in D. war wirtschaftlich schon tot, da gabs nicht mal die ersten "Atom, nein danke" Buttons zum anheften.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun sagen. De Facto klingen 40 % fein, aber in der Realität sind 40 % nichts. Weil es nämlich bedeutet, dass du Tage, Zeiten oder auch Jahreszeiten hast, in denen du eben KEINEN Strom hast.


Tja, weil russisches Gas so praktisch ist und keiner an einen nachhaltigen Umbau gedacht hat.
Ums genau zu nehmen, zahlen wir jetzt die Zeche von 15 Jahren Stasis unter Merkel I-IV.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Was helfen dir 150 % Stromerzeugung im Sommer, und dafür 25 % im Herbst oder Winter. Wir, Menschen, brauchen dauerhaft Energie. Für den Computer, für die Firma, für den Herd. Man kann bei allen Dingen irgendwie Abstriche machen, aber "Energie" ist das wichtigste. Von daher sage ich dir: Ich würde problemslos neben ein modernes, sicheres, deutsches Atomkraftwerk ziehen. Da hätte ich keine Angst.


Du vermengst wieder Wärme und Strom.
Strom ist speicherbar, nicht nur in Batterien.
die Technologie der noch existierenden AKWs ist über 30 Jahre alt, die Konzeptstudien zur Sicherheit sogar fast 50 Jahre alt.
Zweifellos gehören die deutschen AKWs zu den eher Sicheren, im Sicherheitsverständnis von heute sind es aber Zeitbomben.
Nach heutigen Standards kosten solche AKWs je nach Leistung zw. 9 und 22 Mrd. €.
Siehe die britischen und französischen Neubauten.
Richtig ist aber, dass der Neubau gleicher Leistung als Windkraftwerke ca. 20% mehr kosten. (reine Baukosten)
Dafür haste aber eine längere Laufzeit, deutlich weniger Betriebskosten, kein Brennstoffbeschaffungsthema und Kosten und vor allem keine Entsorgungskosten.
Rechnet man es auf die reine Leistung, amortisiert sich das AKW ca. 3 Jahre früher, rechnet man obiges mit ein, sind die Windräder mit gleicher Leistung 5 Jahre früher am breakeven der Investition.


AncientSion schrieb:


> Ist mir lieber als Windräder die einfach keinen Strom erzeugen. Oder Solarpanele, die, ich wiederhole mich, nach 20 Jahren auf der Kippe landen und das Grundwasser verseuchen (JA, sehr nachhaltig)


Meine Panels halten schon  seit über 20 Jahren mit 2 von 50 Modulen als Ausfall.
Resteffizienz immer noch bei ca. 75% von ursprünglich 82-94% (Lageabhängig)


AncientSion schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, erst wenn der (rollende) Blackout da ist, verstehen die Leute, wie schön Elektrizität / Energy doch ist.


Mir persönlich wurscht, bin seit nunmehr über 22 Jahren komplett energieautark.


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

Geht es hier eigentlich noch um die ungerechte Umlage? Davon liest man seit diversen Posts nichts mehr.^^

MfG


----------



## AncientSion (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aha, ein senkrechter Balken ohne temporäre Komponente als Schätzwert...hihihi...
> Nur so am Rande, ich habe beruflich die Premium-Version von Statistika.
> @ruyven_macaran hat mich deswegen anderswo auch schon langgezogen, aber in dem Punkt hatte er recht.
> So was ist schlichtweg nichtssagend.
> ...



Ok, entschuldige. Ich wusste nicht, dass die Infirmationen des *Statistischen Bundesamtes* nicht zählen, Sorry. Das ifo ist natürlich besser geeignet, Kosten für die Zukunft abzuschätzen 
Allerdings war der Punkt ein anderer, nämlich die Höhe der Kosten wurden angezweifelt. Es ist schön, dass du nun eine andere Quelle lieferst, die das Argument im Ende bestätigt. Danke.



compisucher schrieb:


> Effizienz von Kohle, Gas und AKW-Kraftwerk mit 95%?



Am Ziel vorbei. Wir bzw. ich sprach über die Effienz von Solarpanelen und habe diese mit 15 % beziffert.
Siehe da:
How Efficient Are Solar Panels?​The efficiency of solar panels is determined by the amount of sunlight that is reflected on the panels’ surface, which is then transformed into electrical or thermal energy. Previously, the average efficiency of solar panels was around 15%, but thanks to advancements made in the field of photovoltaic technology, efficiency is now over 20%.


Du kannst es drehen und wenn, wie du willst. Solarpanele sind ineffizient. Und dabei klammern wir die extrem schmutzige und energieintensive Produktion noch aus.



compisucher schrieb:


> Sachlich falsch, weil keine Ahnung von Speicherung - und damit meine ich mitnichten die Batterie


Gut, dann erklär  mir doch einfach, wie es einfach funktioniert. Scheinbar hast du ja mehr Ahnung als eine Legion von deutschen Facharbeitern, denn von 2005 bis 2022 hat sich keine Möglichkeit der Speicherung ergeben, wie wir ja nach wie vor jeden Tag bzw. Abend feststellen. Erleuchte mich und löse das Problem, welches 80 Millionen Deutsche indirekt beschäftigt !



compisucher schrieb:


> Hoch mal, der Kohleabbau hat sich schon zu Zeiten von Kohl nicht mehr wirtschaftlich gelohnt, deswegen Umstrukturierung vom ganzen Ruhrpott (ob überall erfolgreich, sei mal dahingestellt).



Wenn du mal über den Tellerrand schaust, wirst du feststellen, dass Deutschland aktuell aus der ganzen Welt Kohle importiert. Aus Amerika, aus Australien und aus Polen. Der Future (Newcastle Kohle) liegt bei 400 $ pro Tonne, hat sich also verzehnfacht. 
Das weiß man natürlich  nicht, wenn man seinem Büro auf Zeichnungen starrt und die Energiewende voranbringt 



compisucher schrieb:


> Richtig ist aber, dass der Neubau gleicher Leistung als Windkraftwerke ca. 20% mehr kosten. (reine Baukosten)
> Dafür haste aber eine längere Laufzeit, deutlich weniger Betriebskosten, kein Brennstoffbeschaffungsthema und Kosten und vor allem keine Entsorgungskosten.
> Rechnet man es auf die reine Leistung, amortisiert sich das AKW ca. 3 Jahre früher, rechnet man obiges mit ein, sind die Windräder mit gleicher Leistung 5 Jahre früher am breakeven der Investition.





Das ist sicherlich nicht richtig. Kernkraftwerke werden für 60-80 Jahre Laufzeit gebaut, ein Windrad ist bis dahin schon 3x umgefallen oder die Rotoren wurden mehrfach gewechselt.
Und warum vergisst du bei deinem Vergleich deine Solarpanele ? Halten die auch 60+ Jahre ?
Brennstoffbeschaffung ist irrelevant. Auch außerhalb des bösen Russenlandes gibt es die Fertigkeit, Brennstäbe zu "produzieren". Die Brennstoffkosten selber machen übrigens weniger als 2 % der Betriebskosten eines Kernkraftwerkes aus.
Und im Gegensatz zu deinen Windmühlen, liefert ein Kernkraftwerk auch im Winter, und auch in der Nacht. Warum erwähnst du diesen entscheidenen Vorteil nicht ?

China baut 50 neue Reaktoren, Amerika entwickelt SMRs (einer wird sogar in Wyo gebaut), GB plant 8 neue Reaktoren...Osteuropa baut ebenso.

Die müssen ja alle so DUMM sein. Die bauen einfach diese alten, bösen, dummen Kernkraftwerke. Nur Deutschland ist schlau, denn wir bezahlen 55 Cent für eine Kilowattstunde, um damit Solarpanele aus China zu kaufen.
Selbst wenn Kernkraft(strom) doppelt so teuer wäre (ist er nicht), wäre das ein fairer Preis dafür, dass du eben 24/7 Strom hast, und nicht nur Strom, sondern günstigen Strom.

Ich bin froh, dass jemand wie du sich mal wirklich für die Energiewende stark macht. Dann wird es vielleiht doch noch was. Danke, vielen Dank.





compisucher schrieb:


> Meine Panels halten schon  seit über 20 Jahren mit 2 von 50 Modulen als Ausfall.
> Resteffizienz immer noch bei ca. 75% von ursprünglich 82-94% (Lageabhängig)



Ja ist klar, Solarpanele mit 75 % Effienz  
Welcome to the Future.


DaStash schrieb:


> Geht es hier eigentlich noch um die ungerechte Umlage? Davon liest man seit diversen Posts nichts mehr.^^
> 
> MfG


Die Umlage ist ungerecht, weil sie Ausfluss grüner Politik ist, die uns überhaupt erst in die russische Gasabhängikeit gebracht haben. Mit unseren 12 Kernkraftwerken hätten wir heute bezahlbaren Strom und müssten nicht Kohle und Gas als (Aushilfs)Energieträger für die Stromerzeugung verwenden.
Im Umkehrschluss wäre dadurch die Nachfrage nach Gas geringer, was natürlich dann auch die Kosten beeinflussen würde. Vielleicht gäbe es trotzdem eine Umlage, allerdings von 0.2 Cent statt 2.4 Cent + Steuer.
Allerdings meinen die Grünen, Energie muss teuer sein und von daher können wir eigentlich froh sein, dass die Umlage nicht 24 Cent beträgt.
Danke an die Wähler der Grünen.


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Die Umlage ist ungerecht, weil sie Ausfluss grüner Politik ist, die uns überhaupt erst in die russische Gasabhängikeit gebracht haben. Mit unseren 12 Kernkraftwerken hätten wir heute bezahlbaren Strom und müssten nicht Kohle und Gas als (Aushilfs)Energieträger für die Stromerzeugung verwenden.
> Im Umkehrschluss wäre dadurch die Nachfrage nach Gas geringer, was natürlich dann auch die Kosten beeinflussen würde. Vielleicht gäbe es trotzdem eine Umlage, allerdings von 0.2 Cent statt 2.4 Cent + Steuer.
> Allerdings meinen die Grünen, Energie muss teuer sein und von daher können wir eigentlich froh sein, dass die Umlage nicht 24 Cent beträgt.
> Danke an die Wähler der Grünen.


Die Umlage ist deshalb ungerecht, weil sie im Kern gesamtgesellschaftliche Folgen abfedern soll, diese aber nicht gesamtgesellschaftlich verteilt wird, sondern ausschließlich bei GAS-Nutzern, die sich das aber aufgrund jahrelanger energetisch konzeptioneller Fehlplanung nicht aussuchen konnten/ können. Beim Spritpreis ging es doch auch, da mussten auch alle zahlen, egal ob Auto oder nicht und egal ob man Bahn fährt oder nicht, eben weil es gesamtgesellschaftlich relevant ist. Die Umlage ist daher sozial extrem ungerecht. 

Darüber hinaus muss endlich verhindert werden, dass in solchen Zeiten und Krisen Unternehmen sich daran bereichern können, auf Kosten ganzer Gesellschaften. Die Übergewinnsteuer ist längst fällig, genau so sollten auch Gewinne der letzten Jahre/ Jahrzehnte vergesellschaftet werden und nicht nur die Mehrkosten. Es ist nicht mehr hinnehmbar, das spekulative Mehrkosten, wie aktuell Gas, dass nicht knapp ist, siehe Pegelstände, sondern wo man nur "annimmt", dass es bald knapp sein "könnte", so viel teurer wird und das einfach weitergegeben werden darf, zumindestens nicht ohne das man bei Minderbedarf/ Kosten diese gleichermaßen weitergibt, was aberhhistorisch nicht geschieht.

Die aktuelle Entwicklung macht viele Menschen arm, ich habe gerade die aktuelle GAS-Erhöhung bekommen und soll nun das VIERFACHE zahlen, von 600 auf 2400 € im Jahr, alleinerziehend mit zwei kleinen Kindern. Wie bitte soll man sich das leisten, Strom kommt auch noch dazu, der wird auch ordentlich ansteigen.^^
Man verlangt von den Menschen "alles Mögliche zu tun", was auch richtig ist aber, dass verlange ich auch von der Politik und sei es noch so ein geringer Mehrwert, weswegen sich überhaupt nicht die Frage aktuell stellt, Atomstrom ja/nein, machen, einfach machen, Brennstäbe kann man besorgen, wurde auch schon angeboten, die restliche Debatte ist nur Idealismus. Ich bin auch gegen AS aber aktuell, wäre auch der kleine Teil ein hilfreicher Beitrag.

MfG


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

Um mal beim Topic zu bleiben:


			https://www.focus.de/politik/zur-gasumlage-scholz-pressekonferenz-im-liveticker_id_136304015.html
		


Wieso nun 7% MWSt, obwohl die EU grünes Licht für 5% gegeben hat, ist mir jetzt etwas schleierhaft.
Die 2% können bei schlanken Haushaltsgeldbeuteln echt kriegsentscheidend sein.
Stünde da Kumpel Merz, würde ich es kapieren, aber ein Sozi?




Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Das Klima ist übrigens nicht anders, wie schon vor 30 Jahren.
> Zu behaupten, so heiß wie aktuell war es noch nie ist einfach nur Schwachsinn...


Weltweiter Klimawandel hat nur entfernt damit zu tun, wie du aktuell schwitzt.
Das ist auch eine Frage des persönlichen Horizontes.
Komm hier in die Alpen und gugg dir die nicht mehr vorhandenen Gletscher an.
Edit, Quelle:





						Gletscher in Österreich – Gletscherarchiv
					






					www.gletscherarchiv.de


----------



## Cybnotic (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Um mal beim Topic zu bleiben:
> 
> 
> https://www.focus.de/politik/zur-gasumlage-scholz-pressekonferenz-im-liveticker_id_136304015.html
> ...


Hi, Naja das liegt daran das die Regierung bsonders die FDP den Bürgern ( mit Ausnahme ihren Klientels )   nix gönnt..  und bei allen Sozialfragen immer  der  Inkompetente Spruch auf Lager hat:  Wie soll das Finanziert werden... Bei anderen Ausgaben Hilfen ins Auslands etc. oder  Finanzierung der Ukraine kommt so ein Spruch niemals !    Politik ist und bleibt ein Verbrechen an den Bürgern.  besonders  an jenen die mit Politikern  nix zu tun haben wollen


----------



## -Shorty- (18. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Hi, Naja das liegt daran das die Regierung bsonders die FDP den Bürgern ( mit Ausnahme ihren Klientels )   nix gönnt..  und bei allen Sozialfragen immer  der  Inkompetente Spruch auf Lager hat:  Wie soll das Finanziert werden... Bei anderen Ausgaben Hilfen ins Auslands etc. oder  Finanzierung der Ukraine kommt so ein Spruch niemals !    Politik ist und bleibt ein Verbrechen an den Bürgern.  besonders  an jenen die mit Politikern  nix zu tun haben wollen


Herr Ober, 1x Opferrolle rückwärts zum Mitnehmen, danke.
Hach, beinahe die Beilage vergessen, dazu noch 1x "Die da Oben" schön kross und mit Mayo.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

Wobei da ja nix zum finanzieren ist.
Der Verwaltungsaufwand für die Umlage dürfte bei unter 1% liegen.
Die EU hatte ja auch vorgeschlagen, die 2,4% Umlage so weit zu reduzieren, dass die 19% wieder eingefangen sind.
Verstehe es nicht...


----------



## Cybnotic (18. August 2022)

Gasumlage     Geldumlage...    solche Umlagen  bzw alle Umlagen ist ne Umverteilung von Unten nach Oben..


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wobei da ja nix zum finanzieren ist.
> Der Verwaltungsaufwand für die Umlage dürfte bei unter 1% liegen.
> Die EU hatte ja auch vorgeschlagen, die 2,4% Umlage so weit zu reduzieren, dass die 19% wieder eingefangen sind.
> Verstehe es nicht...


Die Umlage ist auch nicht relevant, da die Anbieter auch ohne Umlage die Kosten fast mit dem Faktor 4 umlegen. Bei mir ist das eine Erhöhung von 5,8 Cent auf 20 Cent also fast eine Vervierfachung...^^ Die Abschläge erhöhen sich mal eben auf 200 € PRO MONAT bei mir, wenn ich jetzt wechsel liege ich bei meinem Verbrauch bei 3800 € pro Jahr... PRO JAHR!!! Das kann man sich auch als Mittelschicht ohne zweites Einkommen und Kindern i. d. R. NICHT leisten...^^ Da würde mich interessieren, was die Regierung dahingehend unternimmt und, warum Umlagen die gesamtgesellschaftlich absichern sollen, nicht auch gesamtgesellschaftlich finanziert werden, wie auch beim 9 € Ticket oder der Benzinpreisbremse.

MfG


----------



## Cybnotic (18. August 2022)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Herr Ober, 1x Opferrolle rückwärts zum Mitnehmen, danke.
> Hach, beinahe die Beilage vergessen, dazu noch 1x "Die da Oben" schön kross und mit Mayo.


Dennoch bleibt es Wahr !   Du kannst ja auch, wenn dir der Begriff da Oben nicht gefällt , ihn gegen Machthaber austauschen


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Gasumlage     Geldumlage...    solche Umlagen  bzw alle Umlagen ist ne Umverteilung von Unten nach Oben..


Genau genommen, von einer breiten Schicht bisheriger Gaskonsumenten auf einzelne Wirtschaftsunternehmen, die sich selber nicht mehr tragen können.
Früher, noch zu corona-Zeiten, wurden daraus Staatsbeteiligungsbetriebe, jetzt muss der Michel selber zahlen.
Aber auch im Fall "Staatsbeteiligung" trägt jeder Einzelne mit seiner Steuerlast das Bündel.

Es ist eine Krux, die einseitige, monopolartige Abhängigkeit der Republik führt argumentativ wieder zu einer weiteren gesellschaftlichen Spaltung.


----------



## Cybnotic (18. August 2022)

Übrigens sind die da Oben..  eher in der  Opferrolle..   Wissen es nur noch nicht, das  diese Rolle  für ihre Taten gegen die Würde der Menschen  steht,  so steht es jedenfalls in der Offenbarung des Johnnes
Hoffe auch das ein höheres Gericht das Unrechtsurteil des Verfassungsgericht  zum Thema Impfzwang bei Kindern  mal  einen Dämpfer verpasst. Aber warum überhaupt ein Verfassungsgericht wenn Wir ein angebliches Grundgesetz haben das so oder so  von der Politik vergewaltigt und Missbraucht wird ?   Und Grundrechte auch von einen Verfassungsgericht nicht geachtet wird ..    Nach dem Motto:   die Mehrheit hat ein Recht auf Liebe,  und deshalb kann Demokratisch die oder der einzelne Vergewaltigt werden ? Warum nicht gleich zu EU Gericht?


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die Umlage ist auch nicht relevant, da die Anbieter auch ohne Umlage die Kosten fast mit dem Faktor 4 umlegen. Bei mir ist das eine Erhöhung von 5,8 Cent auf 20 Cent also fast eine Vervierfachung...^^ Die Abschläge erhöhen sich mal eben auf 200 € PRO MONAT bei mir, wenn ich jetzt wechsel liege ich bei meinem Verbrauch bei 3800 € pro Jahr... PRO JAHR!!! Das kann man sich auch als Mittelschicht ohne zweites Einkommen und Kindern i. d. R. NICHT leisten...^^ Da würde mich interessieren, was die Regierung dahingehend unternimmt und, warum Umlagen die gesamtgesellschaftlich absichern sollen, nicht auch gesamtgesellschaftlich finanziert werden, wie auch beim 9 € Ticket oder der Benzinpreisbremse.
> 
> MfG


Das sind echt heftige Zahlen.
Auch bei uns die Pellets Faktor 2,5, Heizöl vermutlich ähnlich.
Bei 3800€/anno geht die Wirtschaftlichkeit einer Gastherme in Relation zum Invest und Betrieb unter "0".
Da werden gerade (Bar-) Geldrücklagen der Republik im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verbrannt.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Dennoch bleibt es Wahr !   Du kannst ja auch, wenn dir der Begriff da Oben nicht gefällt , ihn gegen Machthaber austauschen


Das verstehst du falsch, mir gefällt, wenn sich Leute in Unterhaltungen so schlecht verstellen können und auf bestimmte Redewendungen nicht verzichten können. Das macht es für alle Mitlesenden leichter, sich ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Genau genommen, von einer breiten Schicht bisheriger Gaskonsumenten auf einzelne Wirtschaftsunternehmen, die sich selber nicht mehr tragen können.
> Früher, noch zu corona-Zeiten, wurden daraus Staatsbeteiligungsbetriebe, jetzt muss der Michel selber zahlen.
> Aber auch im Fall "Staatsbeteiligung" trägt jeder Einzelne mit seiner Steuerlast das Bündel.
> 
> Es ist eine Krux, die einseitige, monopolartige Abhängigkeit der Republik führt argumentativ wieder zu einer weiteren gesellschaftlichen Spaltung.


Ironischer Weise werden genau die aus der Finanzierung herausgenommen, die genug Geld haben um sich mit Wärmepumpen KfW 40 Häuser aus der Abhängigkeit herauszukaufen, dass ist sozial so ungerecht und grotesk, schließlich geht es um die Abwändung eines gesamtgesellschaftlichen Problemes, dass kann man sich eigentlich nicht einmal vorstellen...^^ Es ist eine Bankrotterklärung der Regierung, dass so zu beschließen oder überhaupt vorzuschlagen, ohne jetzt einzelne Fraktion dabei hervorzuheben.

MfG


compisucher schrieb:


> Das sind echt heftige Zahlen.
> Auch bei uns die Pellets Faktor 2,5, Heizöl vermutlich ähnlich.
> Bei 3800€/anno geht die Wirtschaftlichkeit einer Gastherme in Relation zum Invest und Betrieb unter "0".
> Da werden gerade (Bar-) Geldrücklagen der Republik im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verbrannt.


Rücklagen gehen bei den aktuellen Entwicklung gen 0 zurück, die Frage ist, wie hilft man den Menschen, die das NICHT bezahlen können. Und das betrifft auch die Mittelschicht also ist Wohngeld- oder Lastenzuschuss keine Lösung.

MfG


----------



## Cybnotic (18. August 2022)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das verstehst du falsch, mir gefällt, wenn sich Leute in Unterhaltungen so schlecht verstellen können und auf bestimmte Redewendungen nicht verzichten können. Das macht es für alle Mitlesenden leichter, sich ein Bild zu machen.


Finde es immer Lustig wenn Menschen sich Bilder  Vorstellungen machen  MfG


compisucher schrieb:


> Genau genommen, von einer breiten Schicht bisheriger Gaskonsumenten auf einzelne Wirtschaftsunternehmen, die sich selber nicht mehr tragen können.
> Früher, noch zu corona-Zeiten, wurden daraus Staatsbeteiligungsbetriebe, jetzt muss der Michel selber zahlen.
> Aber auch im Fall "Staatsbeteiligung" trägt jeder Einzelne mit seiner Steuerlast das Bündel.
> 
> Es ist eine Krux, die einseitige, monopolartige Abhängigkeit der Republik führt argumentativ wieder zu einer weiteren gesellschaftlichen Spaltung.


Gibt denn keine Klagen gegen die Regierung ?   der einzige Grund warum Gas so teuer wurde ist das  die Regierung die Blaue Pille wollte und die Rote abgeleht hat und nicht begriffen hat das beide Pillen von selben Hersteller stammen  eben  2 Gasleitungen   PS:  Wenn man mit jemanden keine Geschäfter mehr machen will, ist das Okay aber nicht so  Das ist Irre und  Verantwortungslos.   Man Sanktiniert die Deutsche  Zwangsasymilierte Bevölkerung 


DaStash schrieb:


> Ironischer Weise werden genau die aus der Finanzierung herausgenommen, die genug Geld haben um sich mit Wärmepumpen KfW 40 Häuser aus der Abhängigkeit herauszukaufen, dass ist sozial so ungerecht und grotesk, schließlich geht es um die Abwändung eines gesamtgesellschaftlichen Problemes, dass kann man sich eigentlich nicht einmal vorstellen...^^ Es ist eine Bankrotterklärung der Regierung, dass so zu beschließen oder überhaupt vorzuschlagen, ohne jetzt einzelne Fraktion dabei hervorzuheben.
> 
> MfG
> 
> ...


Ich kenne Menschen die bekommen Rente und Wohngeld..  die Rentenerhöhung haben die bei denen gleich wieder abgezogen..  Aber Milliarden ins Ausland Transferieren, wo  die FDP auch nicht nachfragt wie das Finaziert werden soll . Da kann man sich zu recht frage warum ein Verfassungsschutz das Übersieht und nicht denen auf die Finger haut


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Ich kenne Menschen die bekommen Rente und Wohngeld..  die Rentenerhöhung haben die bei denen gleich wieder abgezogen..  Aber Milliarden ins Ausland Transferieren, wo  die FDP auch nicht nachfragt wie das Finaziert werden soll


Das ist leider völlig normal Kindergeldbonus wird auch gegen Transferleistungen verrechnet. Das ist ungerecht, Beispiel.:
Man erhält Unterhaltsvorschuss, da ein Elternteil nicht zahlt. Dieser Vorschuss ist notwendig, da zur Finanzierung zwei Einkommen i. d. R. notwendig sind. 
Alleinerziehender + UV + Kindergeldbonus = Abzug 50 % beim KGB
Elternteil1 + Elternteil2(Doppeleinkommenhaushalt) + Kindergeldbonus = voller Betrag

In beiden Fällen ist das Geld für das Kind notwendig aber in einem Fall hat das Kind Pech, da es aufgrund von undurchdachten Regulungen gegenüber dem anderen benachteiligt wird.
Wie gesagt, um aufs eigentliche Thema zu kommen, was konkret hat die Regierung mit denjenigen oberhalb der Einkommensuntergrenze vor, die sich das nicht leistne können, weil Gas und Strom sich verfierfachen, dass Einkommen aber knapp über der Zuschussgrenze liegt? Insbesondere Alleinerziehende mit Kindern trifft das sehr hart und dafür gibt es keine Lösung aber hauptsache der Audi A8 faher spart mit seiner Firmentankkarte an der Zapfsäule.

Ich will damit sagen, jedem soll eine Entlastung zustehen, dass ist keine Neiddebatte aber, die Verteilung muss bedarfsorientiert sein und gezielt und genau das fehlt hier an der Stelle. Man belastet ausgerechnet die, die schon am meisten darunter leiden und dann nicht mal eben die Wahl haben daran etwas zu ändern.^^

MfG


compisucher schrieb:


> Genau genommen, von einer breiten Schicht bisheriger Gaskonsumenten auf einzelne Wirtschaftsunternehmen, die sich selber nicht mehr tragen können.


Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts dagegen, gesellschaftsrelevante Firmen zum Wohle aller zu stützen, aber dann müssen Mehreinnahmen 1:1 genau so zurückgegeben werden, so dass es nicht zu einer einseitige Belastung kommt. Nicht nur Risiken müssen vergesellschaftet werden, sondern auch Vorteile, so einfach ist das eigentlich. Das könnte man der Bevölkerung auch gans transparent verkaufen.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Moment mal... 2,4 cent/kWh? DAFÜR seit Wochen der Aufriss?!
> 
> Ich bin kein Gaskunde, das vorneweg. Aber lass mich mal grob rechnen.
> Das Haus hier zu heizen erfordert pro Jahr mit Warmwasser rund 2500L Heizöl, das sind überschlagen 25.000 kWh Wärmeenergie. Bedeutet das würde 25000x2,4cent = 600€ im Jahr teurer. Wow.
> ...


Das ist eine Debatte die von den eigentlichen Preisen ablenkt, denn diese sind um den Faktor 4 gestiegen, dass kannst du mal umrechnen. da liegst du bei 12000 kWh aktuell bei 2400 €, von einst 500-600 € und dann, dann kommt auch noch Strom dazu, dass wird der nächste sprunghafte Anstieg.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> @AncientSion + @Bärenmarke & Co.:
> Wir sollten uns in den "Energiewendethread" freiwillig auslagern.
> Ich bin gerne bereit, mich weiterhin dort zu duellieren.
> Aber @DaStash hat mit dem OT völlig Recht.


Ich bin mal so frei, und lagere eure Diskussion soweit in den genannten Thread aus.  
Dauert aber einen kurzen Moment. 

Bitte ab hier nur noch @ Topic!

Danke! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## AncientSion (18. August 2022)

Letztendlich ist es vollkommen egal, ob wir (Gaskunden) nun 5 %, 7% oder 19% auf die Umlage zahlen.
Warum ? Weil wir in einer Marktwirtschaft leben und sich ein Preis, auch der Gaspreis, aus Angebot und Nachfrage ergibt.
Anders ausgedrückt. Ob ich nun 10 Cent, 10.5 oder 12 Cent bezahle, ist egal, da, bei einem höheren Preis auch die Nachfrage automatisch abnimmt, oder bei einem geringeren Preis zunimmt.
Und der Preis des Endprodukts dann entsprechend ab oder zunimmt.

Es ist sogar denkbar, dass z.B. die 19 %-ige Umsatzsteuer dazu führen könnte, dass die Gaskunden am Ende in der Summe als auch jeder für sich weniger bezahlen, da es sich beim Erdgas um ein sogenannte inelastisches Wirtschaftsgut handelt. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Einmal mal googeln.

Von daher bin ich z.B. auch  kein Fan des Tankrabatts. Dadurch wird die Nachfrage angeheizt und der eigentlich Rabatt wieder aufgefressen. Mit dem Nachteil, dass ähnliche Produkte wie z.b. Heizöl oder Schweröl auch teurer werdne.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich will damit sagen, jedem soll eine Entlastung zustehen, dass ist keine Neiddebatte aber, die Verteilung muss bedarfsorientiert sein und gezielt und genau das fehlt hier an der Stelle. Man belastet ausgerechnet die, die schon am meisten darunter leiden und dann nicht mal eben die Wahl haben daran etwas zu ändern.^^


Nun, ich bin der grundsätzlichen Auffassung, da wir uns als Staat, der EU meinethalben auch der Nato auf die eine Seite des auslösenden Krieges gestellt haben und auch ich persönlich die gleiche Meinung habe, eben jener Staat auch gänzlich für die negativen Auswirkungen auf die eigenen Zivilbevölkerung aufkommen muss.

Da geht es nicht um die eher kleineren Auswirkungen, wie Temperaturabsenkungen in Wohnungen, Büros oder Amtsstuben.
Denke, das würde jeder insofern mittragen, wenn nicht ein größerer Teil der entstehenden Kosten auch noch auf den Bürger abgewälzt werden.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts dagegen, gesellschaftsrelevante Firmen zum Wohle aller zu stützen, aber dann müssen Mehreinnahmen 1:1 genau so zurückgegeben werden, so dass es nicht zu einer einseitige Belastung kommt. Nicht nur Risiken müssen vergesellschaftet werden, sondern auch Vorteile, so einfach ist das eigentlich. Das könnte man der Bevölkerung auch gans transparent verkaufen.


Ich schon.
Ich bin definitiv ein Wirtschaftsliberaler, je weniger Regelungen des Marktes, um so besser.
Z. B. Uniper hat sich über 2 Jahrzehnte eine goldene Nase verdient.
Entweder das Unternehmen operiert vernünftig mit Risikostreuung oder es taugt nix.

Man findet bei Suche unterschiedliche "Wasserstandmeldungen", was denn nun das Unternehmen als Rücklage hätte bilden können.
Schwankt so zw. 20 und 25% Eigenkapitalquote oder in € 40-50 Mrd. €.
Real hat sie nun nur noch 4% (^^)








						UNIPER AKTIE Bilanz GuV | Umsatz und Gewinn | UNSE01
					

UNIPER Bilanz - hier erhalten Sie ausführliche Bilanzinformationen zur UNIPER Aktie. Alle Informationen zu Umsatz, Gewinn, Dividende und GuV.




					www.finanzen.net
				



Innerhalb von einem 1/2 Jahr 120 Mrd. Verlust.
Weg damit, Staat als Eigentümer drauf, fertig...
Denn bei den Summen wird die Gasumlage noch die nächsten 10 Jahre nur wegen Uniper fällig - das ist bittere Realität


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

AncientSion schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es vollkommen egal, ob wir (Gaskunden) nun 5 %, 7% oder 19% auf die Umlage zahlen.
> Warum ? Weil wir in einer Marktwirtschaft leben und sich ein Preis, auch der Gaspreis, aus Angebot und Nachfrage ergibt.
> Anders ausgedrückt. Ob ich nun 10 Cent, 10.5 oder 12 Cent bezahle, ist egal, da, bei einem höheren Preis auch die Nachfrage automatisch abnimmt, oder bei einem geringeren Preis zunimmt.
> Und der Preis des Endprodukts dann entsprechend ab oder zunimmt.
> ...


Das ist Käse, denn hierbei handelt es sich um Grundgüter, da gibt es keine Wahl, wenn zu teuer nehme ich nicht ab, oder wie soll die Gastherme ohne Gas heizen und Warmwasser herstellen? Man halt also keine Wahl, man muss zahlen und abnehmen, deswegen sei die Frage erlaubt, ob solch kritische Energieinfrastruktur den Regeln des freien Markets unterliegen sollte?! Schließlich ist der hohe Preis aktuell nicht einer tatsächlichen Mindermenge geschuldet, sondern der spekulativen Annahme, dass das in Zukunft so sein "könnte".^^

MfG


compisucher schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin der grundsätzlichen Auffassung, da wir uns als Staat, der EU meinethalben auch der Nato auf die eine Seite des auslösenden Krieges gestellt haben und auch ich persönlich die gleiche Meinung habe, eben jener Staat auch gänzlich für die negativen Auswirkungen auf die eigenen Zivilbevölkerung aufkommen muss.
> 
> Da geht es nicht um die eher kleineren Auswirkungen, wie Temperaturabsenkungen in Wohnungen, Büros oder Amtsstuben.
> Denke, das würde jeder insofern mittragen, wenn nicht ein größerer Teil der entstehenden Kosten auch noch auf den Bürger abgewälzt werden.
> ...


Ob man die Firmen nun über Steuern oder Umlagen stützt, macht am Ende keinen Unterschied, mir geht es vor allem um den Punkt, dass bei gesamtgesellschaftlichen Risiken auch die ganze Gesellschaft zahlen soll und nicht nur, wie in dem Fall, die die Gasheizungen nutzen, bzw. aufgrund von energie-struktureller Fehlplanung müssen! Entweder es ist ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Problem oder nicht aber dieser zynische Doppelweg geht gar nicht.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, der eigentliche Skandal ist nicht einmal die Umlage, sondern die Gaspreise an sich, die um den Faktor 4 gestiegen sind, dass sind also viel relevantere Probleme und wie man Menschen unterstützt, die nicht ausreichend Rücklagen, für die zahlreichen, teils massiven Preisanstiege haben. Normale Rücklagenbildung wird doch bei einer Teuerung von 300 % und mehr sehr schnell aufgefressen, wenn überhaupt noch vorhanden, bei der hohen Inflation.

MfG


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> , ob solch kritische Energieinfrastruktur den Regeln des freien Markets unterliegen sollte?!


Guter Punkt.
Normaler weise eher nicht.
In dieser extremen Ausprägung, dass ein ganzes Land von nur einem Lieferanten zu fast 2/3 anhängig ist, darf man aber zweifelsfrei diese Forderung aufstellen.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Guter Punkt.
> Normaler weise eher nicht.
> In dieser extremen Ausprägung, dass ein ganzes Land von nur einem Lieferanten zu fast 2/3 anhängig ist, darf man aber zweifelsfrei diese Forderung aufstellen.


Es gab schon solche Vorstöße, da standen auch schon 5€ pro Liter Sprit im Raum, ganz pauschal.

Worauf ich hinaus will, es muss auch nicht zwingend günstiger werden, wenn man sich den Regeln des freien Marktes entzieht. Man würde solchen Entwicklungen wie aktuell auch nur um eine gewisse Zeit abfedern, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es gab schon solche Vorstöße, da standen auch schon 5€ pro Liter Sprit im Raum, ganz pauschal.


Ja, was aber natürlich ohne schlüssiges Konzept, was mit den  eingenommenen 4€ eigentlich geschehen sollte, etwas absurd war.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinaus will, es muss auch nicht zwingend günstiger werden, wenn man sich den Regeln des freien Marktes entzieht. Man würde solchen Entwicklungen wie aktuell auch nur um eine gewisse Zeit abfedern, meiner Meinung nach.


Definitiv richtig.
Es wird nicht zwangsweise billiger und man kann so was nur selektiv anwenden.
Wir wissen aber schon heute, dass Uniper das nicht überleben wird.
Das läuft auf einen "Streckbetrieb" hinaus, bis Uniper als Gaslieferant nicht mehr gebraucht wird.
Und genau so lange wird der Endkunde das finanzieren müssen.


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ja, was aber natürlich ohne schlüssiges Konzept, was mit den  eingenommenen 4€ eigentlich geschehen sollte, etwas absurd war.
> 
> Definitiv richtig.
> Es wird nicht zwangsweise billiger und man kann so was nur selektiv anwenden.
> ...


Wer sollte das denn finanzieren, der "Endkunde" oder die "Gesellschaft"?

MfG


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wer sollte das denn finanzieren, der "Endkunde" oder die "Gesellschaft"?
> 
> MfG


Eine mögliche gesellschaftliche Verwerfung geht die ganze Gesellschaft an.
Also muss m. M. nach die ganze Gesellschaft mit dazu beitragen, das -ich nenne es mal- nicht selbst verschuldetes Unglück abgemildert wird.

Die Gasumlage könnte z. B. auch relativ problemlos über eine erhöhte Einkommenssteuer für Personen/Haushalte meinethalben oberhalb von 60.000 € oder 75.000 € brutto oder so finanziert werden.

Dito, Betriebe, Büros u. dgl..
Als Unternehmer hätte ich überhaupt kein Problem, wenn Vater Staat sagen würde:
 Hey, wir haben ein Problem, wir brauchen mal 1-2% von deinem Gewinn als Krisenfinanzierung.
So geht es den meisten Kollegen, zumindest denen hier, die mit mir in der Wirtschaftskammer organisiert sind.

Wir haben ja noch das "Begleitthema" Inflation.
Es gilt einen schmalen Grat zu beschreiten, der zwingend die Stagflation vermeidet - wenn die kommt, dann haben wir ein echtes Problem.
Da ist dann "blackout und "kalte Wohnung" Kleinkinderkram, wenn mal zig Mio. von Arbeitslosen auf der Matte stehen.

Dies obige Finanzierungsmodell würde speziell niedrige EK, Rentner, Azubis, Studenten oder gar ALG/Harz Empfänger komplett ausnehmen.

Die Preissteigerung per se fürs Gas ist ja schon grenzwertig und kaum stemmbar,
so wie bei z. B. @DaStash mit Faktor 4x.


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Eine mögliche gesellschaftliche Verwerfung geht die ganze Gesellschaft an.
> Also muss m. M. nach die ganze Gesellschaft mit dazu beitragen, das -ich nenne es mal- nicht selbst verschuldetes Unglück abgemildert wird.
> 
> Die Gasumlage könnte z. B. auch relativ problemlos über eine erhöhte Einkommenssteuer für Personen/Haushalte meinethalben oberhalb von 60.000 € oder 75.000 € brutto oder so finanziert werden.
> ...


Ganz genau und warum aber, betrifft die Umlage dann nur Gas Nutzer? 

MfG


----------



## compisucher (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz genau und warum aber, betrifft die Umlage dann nur Gas Nutzer?


Tja, was fragst du mich...
Gefühlt wird der Begriff Solidargemeinschaft gerade etwas strapaziert im Lande.
Auf der einen Seite gibt es verdammt viele Haushalte, die jetzt ein Gasproblem und ein Gaskostenproblem haben.
Auf der anderen Seite merke ich ja aus der Industrie, wie sehr die Inflation mit Mitnahmegewinne  bei einzelnen Protagonisten angeheizt wird.

Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist die Biobutter bei "Discounter-Süd".
Vor Ukrainequatsch irgendwas um die 1,69 € für die 250gr, jetzt -höhöhö- 3,29 €.
Kenne ja einen der "Butterlieferanten", respektive Bauer, der bekommt aktuell 2 ct weniger für die Milch (^^).
De Hersteller heizt mit Biomasse, keine/kaum Kostensteigerungen, bekommt aber von Discounter-Süd ca. 30 ct mehr.
Der Rest geht bei Discounter-Süd im Gewinn und die erhöhten Spritkosten drauf, um die Filialen zu beliefern.
Reingewinnsteigerung vor Steuern ca. 1,20 € und der Witz ist, Vater Staat profitiert über die anteilige Umsatzsteuer ja noch mit.


----------



## Sparanus (18. August 2022)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es gab schon solche Vorstöße, da standen auch schon 5€ pro Liter Sprit im Raum, ganz pauschal.


5 Mark


----------



## -Shorty- (18. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 5 Mark


Ich werde alt ... ver***** Sch*****.
Aber ja, korrekt.


----------



## T-MAXX (18. August 2022)

Die 7% Mwst machen den Bock nicht fett. Das sieht nur besser aus. _Armes Deutschland_...


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

Berliner Zeitung: Sagenhafte Profite bei LNG: „Es ist eine unglaubliche Arbitrage“.








						Sagenhafte Profite bei LNG: „Es ist eine unglaubliche Arbitrage“
					

US-Unternehmen streichen 150 Millionen Dollar Gewinn pro Flüssiggas-Schiff ein. Die EU will jeden Preis überbieten. Am Ende zahlen die privaten Haushalte.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




Mhh, na wer profitiert denn hier von dem aktuellem Konflikt am meisten und gehört zu den größten Konfliktunterstützern? ... Ich könnte im Kreis kotzen...

MfG


----------



## FR4GGL3 (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die Gasumlage könnte z. B. auch relativ problemlos über eine erhöhte Einkommenssteuer für Personen/Haushalte meinethalben oberhalb von 60.000 € oder 75.000 € brutto oder so finanziert werden.


Und ihr meint da kommt dann die große Zufriedenheit ins Land?
Warum fällt den Leuten immer nur die Einkommenssteuer ein, die ja bei uns so gering ist, dass man da gerne mal wieder erhöhen kann?

Wie wärs denn, wenn wir mal prüfen ob wir diverse andere Vergünstigungen / Umverteilungen nicht einkassieren können und dafür die armen Gasheizer mehr subventionieren können? Ich muss wirklich raus aus diesem irre gewordenen Land...


----------



## sfc (18. August 2022)

Erstaunlich, dass immer mehr Leute glauben, dass man am Ende nur genug Geld verteilen muss. Es wird Ende des Jahres nicht mehr genug Gas geben. Da kannst du Geld drucken, wie du lustig bist. Man entwertet es mit solchen Nummern nur noch weiter. Wenn Gas billiger werden soll, muss es zunächst einmal ausreichend vorhanden sein. Russland allerdings dreht immer weiter den Hahn zu und Terminals für Flüssiggas gibt es in Deutschland ebenso wenig wie die zum Herankarren notwendige Flotte. Das wird auch noch mindestens fünf Jahre so bleiben.

In Niedersachsen gäbe es allerdings noch ausreichend Gas für die nächsten 30 Jahre. An manchen Stellen kann man innerhalb von Wochen wieder fördern, an anderen dauert es Monate bis eineinhalb, zwei Jahre, wenn man es wirklich wollte. Man hätte es also idealerweise schon vor ein halben Jahr beschließen müssen. Genauso hätte man vor einem halben Jahr schon neue Brennelemente für Kernkraftwerke bestellen müssen und damit beginnen, noch nicht abgerissene Atomkraftwerke wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen. Stattdessen werden, um die fatale Energiewende auszugleichen, Gaskraftwerke auf voller Pulle weiterlaufen müssen. Bei Kohle hat man auch zu lange gepennt und weiß nun nicht, ob die Kohle noch rechtzeitig ankommt. 

Aber alles halb so wild. Muss kann ja einfach die Bürger immer weiter mit gedrucktem und damit wertlosen Geld entlasten.


----------



## FCA (18. August 2022)

Wenn ich die Gasumlage jetzt dann bis 2024 bezahlen muss, bekomme ich dann für meine geleistete Zahlung anteilig Firmenanteile?
Oder rette ich die Firmen damit sie ab 2025 dann wieder ordentlich Reibach machen können?
Das würde dann beuten Gewinne erhalten die Manager und Verluste bezahlt der Bürger.
Vielleicht kommt mal ein umdenken das es so nicht mehr weiter gehen kann.


----------



## Tschetan (18. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv ein Wirtschaftsliberaler, je weniger Regelungen des Marktes, um so besser.





compisucher schrieb:


> Als Unternehmer hätte ich überhaupt kein Problem, wenn Vater Staat sagen würde:
> Hey, wir haben ein Problem, wir brauchen mal 1-2% von deinem Gewinn als Krisenfinanzierung.



Du bist zwiegespalten und eher von der Vernunft geleitet.
Ich sehe dich nicht als " Wirtschaftsliberalen". Das ist gut so.
Der letzte sollte erkennen das der Markt überhaupt nicht in der Lage ist die Sache zu " regeln", eher verschärft er die Probleme.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mhh, na wer profitiert denn hier von dem aktuellem Konflikt am meisten und gehört zu den größten Konfliktunterstützern? ... Ich könnte im Kreis kotzen...


Jaja, die bösen Amerikaner wieder. Die haben auch zu Putin gesagt marschiere mal bitte in die Ukraine ein.


----------



## seahawk (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Berliner Zeitung: Sagenhafte Profite bei LNG: „Es ist eine unglaubliche Arbitrage“.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wer tut alles um den Konflikt auf laufen zu halten - genau. Amerika liebt Krieg in Europa, diese machen Amerika reich.


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jaja, die bösen Amerikaner wieder. Die haben auch zu Putin gesagt marschiere mal bitte in die Ukraine ein.


War ja klar dass so etwas kommen musste nur geht es darum nicht. Wer hier profitiert und investiert sieht man doch nun ganz deutlich, egal wie man das jetzt wertet.

MfG


----------



## Tschetan (18. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jaja, die bösen Amerikaner wieder. Die haben auch zu Putin gesagt marschiere mal bitte in die Ukraine ein.


Nö, aber schon seit Jahren gegen NS2 gearbeitet und Sanktionen gegen Firmen verhängt.


"Die bisherigen Sanktionen der USA gegen Nord Stream 2 sind in zwei Gesetzen verabschiedet worden. Das erste Gesetz von 2017 trägt den Titel CAATSA, was für Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act steht"









						Die Sanktionsspirale der USA gegen Nord Stream 2 - Atlantik-Brücke e.V.
					

Das Dossier beleuchtet die Argumentationslinien im US-Kongress gegenüber der Pipeline und analysiert Europas Energieversorgungssicherheit.




					www.atlantik-bruecke.org


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wer hier profitiert und investiert sieht man doch nun ganz deutlich, egal wie man das jetzt wertet.


Besser als wenn Russland profitiert und damit seinen Krieg finanziert.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Nö, aber schon seit Jahren gegen NS2 gearbeitet und Sanktionen gegen Firmen verhängt.


Nordstream 1 und 2 hätte man nie machen dürfen.
Sondern Gas von woanders beziehen sollen.


----------



## Don-71 (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Berliner Zeitung: Sagenhafte Profite bei LNG: „Es ist eine unglaubliche Arbitrage“.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was können die USA dafür, das z.B. bei uns die Politik plus Gesellschaft so bescheuert sind, nicht genau das gleiche zu machen und Deutsches Gas aus dem Boden zu holen?
Haben uns die USA dazu gezwungen?
Wir bräuchten gar kein Gas importieren bei konventionellen und unkonventionellen Fracking.
Selbst mit dem  hier in Deutschland schon mehrere hunderte male angewandten konventionellen Fracking in Sandstein, würden wir wesentlich besser über die Runden kommen.








						Fracking von Gas in Deutschland als Alternative? | DW | 22.06.2022
					

In Deutschland bleiben große Gasvorkommen bislang ungenutzt. Die Regierungspartei FDP will deshalb das bisher verbotene Fracking auf den Prüfstand stellen. Ein DW-Gespräch über Risiken und Chancen von Fracking.




					www.dw.com
				




Fazit, die US Regierung hat wohl uns Deutschen schon seit einem Jahrzehnt verboten deutsches Gas zu fördern, damit sie jetzt vom völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieges Russlands gegen die Ukraine mit LNG Gas profitieren.
Vielleicht sollte man sich erstmal informieren, dann das Gehirn einschalten und vielleicht dann einen Post verfassen!


seahawk schrieb:


> Und wer tut alles um den Konflikt auf laufen zu halten - genau. Amerika liebt Krieg in Europa, diese machen Amerika reich.


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Besser als wenn Russland profitiert und damit seinen Krieg finanziert.
> 
> 
> Nordstream 1 und 2 hätte man nie machen dürfen.
> Sondern Gas von woanders beziehen sollen.


Betrachtet man das aus der gesellschaftlichen Sicht, so kann ich daran nichts erkennen was besser sein soll. Die USA profitiert offensichtlich sehr davon und es wäre töricht zu glauben dass dort ein großes Interesse besteht, dass so schnell wie möglich wieder zu ändern.








						(S+) Flüssiggas LNG für Europa: Wie die US-Wirtschaft von der Ukraine-Krise profitiert
					

Weil Russland nur noch zögerlich liefert, ist Europa immer stärker auf Flüssiggas aus den USA angewiesen. Die Branche ist in Partylaune – denn das Geschäft dürfte noch lange brummen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




@Don-71 
Ich habe nirgends gesagt dass die USA etwas dafür können, sondern lediglich festgestellt dass sie sehr stark davon profitieren und zufälligerweise auch einer der größten Unterstützer dieses Krieges sind, sowohl finanziell als auch vor allen Dingen militärisch. Die USA profitiert nicht nur unmittelbar durch die exorbitanten Gaspreiserhöhungen sondern auch die Rüstungsindustrie und es wäre töricht und naiv zu glauben, dass die USA irgendein Interesse daran haben, das so schnell wie möglich wieder abzustellen und den Konflikt zu beenden. Und es wäre historisch gesehen auch nicht der erste Krieg wo finanzielle Interessen weit im Vordergrund stehen, das konnte man auch schon sehr gut beim Ersten Weltkrieg beobachten, wo Millionen von Toten hingenommen wurden nur um den Feind zu bezwingen und von ihm die teuren Kriegskosten durch Reparationszahlungen übernehmen zu lassen. Das ist irre und wiederholt sich immer und immer wieder.

MfG


----------



## keinnick (18. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nordstream 1 und 2 hätte man nie machen dürfen.
> Sondern Gas von woanders beziehen sollen.


Ja, aber auch zu anderen Preisen. Die will/wollte dann auch keiner zahlen, denn der Laden muss brummen. Hat ja zig Jahre super funktioniert.


----------



## Tschetan (18. August 2022)

Da war die EU " unclever"? Die hohen Preude kamen schon 2021 durch EU Entscheidungen. Gazprom wollte Langfristige Verträge , aber die EU nicht. So bekommen wir nuf noch wenig billiges Gas nach Vertrag und Fasprom verdient prächtig an knappen Gasmengen.
Das bezahlen wir jetzt gemeinsam und Gazprom verdient im Moment das bis zu zehnfache für das Gas.
Bedeutet also auch das sie für weniger, mehr bekommen.
Das ist das " schöne" am Markt. Ohne den, würden wir wesentlich weniger zahlen.

November 2021

"Steigt der Börsenpreis, bekommt Gazprom mehr Geld für seine Exporte. Sinkt der Börsenpreis, verdient Gazprom weniger. Die EU und auch Gazproms europäische Kunden haben über Jahre auf diese Bindung gepocht, die die Preise für Europa transparenter und günstiger machen sollte. Der Anteil von Gazproms europäischen Verträgen, die an die Börsenpreise gebunden sind, stieg seit 2010 von 15 auf 87 Prozent."









						Russland: Warum die EU mitverantwortlich für die hohen Erdgaspreise ist | MDR.DE
					

Der russische Konzern Gazprom und der Kreml werden für die hohen Gaspreise verantwortlich gemacht. Man wolle Druck ausüben, damit Nord Stream 2 eine Betriebserlaubnis erhält. Doch das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.




					www.mdr.de
				





RyzA schrieb:


> Sondern Gas von woanders beziehen sollen.


Von wo denn?
Gazprom lieferten glaube ich rund 150Mrd im Jahr. Siehst doch wie alle die Hnde heben und ihre leeren Taschen zeigen?
Wir kaufen  jetzt anderen, ärmeren Ländern das Gas weg und deshalb steigen die Preise.
Warte mal was mit der Wirtschaft passiert, bei Gaspreisen von 2600, statt 300 Euro, pro 1000qm.
Vielleicht steigen die 2,4 Cent noch.


----------



## Don-71 (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> @Don-71
> Ich habe nirgends gesagt dass die USA etwas dafür können, sondern lediglich festgestellt dass sie sehr stark davon profitieren und zufälligerweise auch einer der größten Unterstützer dieses Krieges sind, sowohl finanziell als auch vor allen Dingen militärisch. Die USA profitiert nicht nur unmittelbar durch die exorbitanten Gaspreiserhöhungen sondern auch die Rüstungsindustrie und es wäre töricht und naiv zu glauben, dass die USA irgendein Interesse daran haben, das so schnell wie möglich wieder abzustellen und den Konflikt zu beenden. Und es wäre historisch gesehen auch nicht der erste Krieg wo finanzielle Interessen weit im Vordergrund stehen, das konnte man auch schon sehr gut beim Ersten Weltkrieg beobachten, wo Millionen von Toten hingenommen wurden nur um den Feind zu bezwingen und von ihm die teuren Kriegskosten durch Reparationszahlungen übernehmen zu lassen. Das ist irre und wiederholt sich immer und immer wieder.


Also die USA sind verantwortlich dafür, das Russland am 24.02.2022 in die Ukraine zwecks glasklarer Unterwerfung und Annexion in die Ukraine einmarschiert sind?!
Und wir verkaufen unsere 100 Haubitzen und die kommenden modernen Flugabwehrsysteme umsonst?
Wenn es nach der Ukraine geht, könnten wir die mit Waffen zuscheißen und sie würden auch gerne Jahrhunderte dafür zahlen!
Aber bleibe mal schön bei deinen US Verscghwörungstheorien! 
Der einzige Verursacher des momentanen Konfliktes und mit ihm die gestiegenen Energiepreise sitzt in Russland, sonst nirgends auf der Welt und bei uns in Deutschland haben Politik und Gesellschaft schon vor Jahrzehnten aufgehört strategisch und sicherheitspolitisch zu denken, man liebte das Kumbaya, dafür zahlt man jetzt die Rechnung, weil es faktisch genug Alternativen gab!


----------



## Tschetan (18. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich erstmal informieren, dann das Gehirn einschalten und vielleicht dann einen Post verfassen!


Es ging um das Datum der ersten Sanktionen Don, mehr nicht.
Das die Atlantiker nicht meine Meinung vertreten, sollte klar sein?


----------



## glatt_rasiert (18. August 2022)

sfc schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass immer mehr Leute glauben, dass man am Ende nur genug Geld verteilen muss. Es wird Ende des Jahres nicht mehr genug Gas geben.



Im Sommer 2021 lag unser Gas-Kontingent bei +/- 45% und wir sind alle durch den Winter gekommen.
Diesen Sommer lag unser Gas-Kontingent bei +/- 65% und jetzt soll es nicht reichen?  
Wer soll denn das bitte noch glauben?



sfc schrieb:


> Da kannst du Geld drucken, wie du lustig bist. Man entwertet es mit solchen Nummern nur noch weiter.



Das brachte der Kapitalismus schon von Anfang an mit sich. Das wir eines Tages vor einer solchen Situation stehen werden, war ebenso abzusehen. Nach der Finazkrise 2008 sollte eigendlich jeder verstanden haben, wie unser Finazsystem funktioniert u.a. das dessen Lebenszyklus nicht endlich ist.



sfc schrieb:


> Wenn Gas billiger werden soll, muss es zunächst einmal ausreichend vorhanden sein. Russland allerdings dreht immer weiter den Hahn zu und Terminals für Flüssiggas gibt es in Deutschland ebenso wenig wie die zum Herankarren notwendige Flotte. Das wird auch noch mindestens fünf Jahre so bleiben.



"Wir" haben einige Monate bevor des Ukraine Konflikts unseren Oel-Kontingent(65%) nur zu 40% ausgelastet, das spielte sich in dem Zeitraum ab als die russische Föderation ihre Militätoperation in der Ukraine bekannt gab.  Der wartungsbedingte Ausfall der Turbine hätte an und für sich nicht für große Probleme sorgen müssen, jedoch hat die westliche Sanktionspolitik durch Unstimmigkeiten unter den Mitgliedsstaaten der Nato  für sehr lange Verzögerungen gesorgt. Ja, und diese Turbine steht jetzt in Mülheim, ohne Aussicht weiter zu kommen, geschuldet unsere Sanktionspolitik.



sfc schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen gäbe es allerdings noch ausreichend Gas für die nächsten 30 Jahre. An manchen Stellen kann man innerhalb von Wochen wieder fördern, an anderen dauert es Monate bis eineinhalb, zwei Jahre, wenn man es wirklich wollte. Man hätte es also idealerweise schon vor ein halben Jahr beschließen müssen.



Unmöglich, der Bedarf an Gas kann nicht durch Flüssig/Frackinggas kompensiert werden. 



sfc schrieb:


> Genauso hätte man vor einem halben Jahr schon neue Brennelemente für Kernkraftwerke bestellen müssen und damit beginnen, noch nicht abgerissene Atomkraftwerke wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen.



Vor einem halben Jahr war Atomstrom aber noch nicht Grün laut der EU. Die Wiederinbetriebnahme alter AKW sind immer noch besser als gar kein Strom, denkst du nicht?  



sfc schrieb:


> Stattdessen werden, um die fatale Energiewende auszugleichen, Gaskraftwerke auf voller Pulle weiterlaufen müssen. Bei Kohle hat man auch zu lange gepennt und weiß nun nicht, ob die Kohle noch rechtzeitig ankommt.
> 
> Aber alles halb so wild. Muss kann ja einfach die Bürger immer weiter mit gedrucktem und damit wertlosen Geld entlasten.



Wie will man das denn machen, wenn es denn nicht genug Gas gibt?
Die 120 Tage Übergangsfrist ist vorbei, aus Russland kommt keine Kohle mehr.

Entlasten? Lindners Entlastungspacket entlasten besser Verdienende mehr als Geringverdiener 
Bsp.:  20.000€ Jahreseinkommen =  ca. 120€,  60.000€ Jahreseinkommen =  ca. 490€ .

Mit Vollgas gegen die Wand


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also die USA sind verantwortlich dafür, das Russland am 24.02.2022 in die Ukraine zwecks glasklarer Unterwerfung und Annexion in die Ukraine einmarschiert sind?!
> Und wir verkaufen unsere 100 JUHaubitzen und die kommenden modernen Flugabwehrsysteme umsonst?
> Wenn es nach der Ukraine geht, könnten wir die mit Waffen zuscheißen und sie würden auch gerne Jahrhunderte dafür zahlen!
> Aber bleibe mal schön bei deinen US Verscghwörungstheorien!
> Der einzige Verursacher des Momentanen Konfliktzes und mit ihm die gestiegenen Energiepreise sitzt in Russland, sonst nirgends auf der Welt und bei uns in Deutschland haben Politik und Gesellschaft schon vor Jahrzehnten aufgehört strategisch und sicherheitspolitisch zu denken, man liebte das Kumbaya, dafür zahlt man jetzt die Rechnung, weil es faktisch genug Alternativen gab!


Du verdrehst mir die Worte im Mund, lass gut sein... ^^

MfG


----------



## Quake2008 (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Komm mal runter... Spiegel.de ist also Verschwörungsscheiß? Soso. Ich finde deine militante Art zu diskutieren in der Debatte hier sehr destruktiv...^^
> 
> MfG




Der Spiegel gehört wenigstens nicht zu einer Gruppe, Wie Bertelsmann oder Axelspringer.

Polarisieren tun sie alle, nur negative Nachrichten verkaufen sich super.

Deshalb mehrere Quellen durch ackern, meinung Bilden zack. Und nicht sofort das annehmen was sofort zu der eigenen Meinung passt.


----------



## Seth Luisi (18. August 2022)

Diese Umlage ist der größte Schwachsinn ever. Jetzt soll man also Beifall klatschen das der Staat einen weniger abzockt und statt 19mwst Steuer nur 7% nimmt?🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️

Die Unternehmen sollen entlastet werden??

RWE und Shell wollen das Geld noch nichtmal.

Bei der Tagesschau wird dieser Blödsinn dann noch als Entlastung verkauft.

Eine Entlastung wäre wenn man mehr Geld in der Tasche hat und nicht wenn man auf diesen Schwachsinn statt 19% eben nur 7% Mehrwertsteuer zahlen muss.

So oder so kassiert der Staat noch mehr ab als ob man hier noch nicht genug Steuern und Abgaben zahlen müsste.

Diese Steuer dürfte es gar nicht geben weil der Staat zur Zeit Rekordmengen an Steuern einnimmt. Genug Geld ist also da aber das reicht diesen Abzocken in Berlin einfach nicht. Ne neue Steuer generiert und es wird dann einfach so als Alternativlos hingenommen. Es reicht langsam. Die Inflation erreicht einen Rekordwert alles wird schweineteuer und dann haben die in Berlin nichts besseres zu tun als einen weiter abzuzocken.


----------



## seahawk (18. August 2022)

Man muss den Krieg jetzt nicht in den Fokus stellen, aber er bringt eben etwas, was die USA sich lange gewünscht haben und öffnet Europa als großen LNG Markt, der bisher dank der zuverlässigen und preiswerten Gaslieferungen Russlands für sie verloren war. 
Die Zukunft liegt aber unabhängig vom Gaslieferanten bei den erneuerbaren Energien und man sollte seine Grundwasservorkommen nicht für die Gasförderung vergiften indem man Fracking erlaubt.


----------



## FCA (18. August 2022)

Also der Ami ist Schuld das wir trotz der Umstände weiter in großen Mengen Gas verstromen um das Ausland damit zu beliefern?
Hohe Auslandsnachfrage: Gaskraftwerke produzieren mehr Strom

Wenn jemand einen Schuldigen sucht sollte sich mal überlegen wo man Anfangen sollte. Vielleicht bei den Leuten die anstatt drauf zusetzen unabhängig von Energieimporten zu werden alles dafür getan haben in eine Abhängigkeit zu kommen von der nur ein paar wenige Profitiert haben.

Die Technologie rund um den Wasserstoff wird seit 20 Jahren von der Politik (aktiv) behindert.
Das einzige was zählt und was wichtig ist, ist die Unabhängigkeit ob jetzt von Russland oder den USA.


----------



## fipS09 (18. August 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss den Krieg jetzt nicht in den Fokus stellen, aber er bringt eben etwas, was die USA sich lange gewünscht haben und öffnet Europa als großen LNG Markt, der bisher dank der zuverlässigen und preiswerten Gaslieferungen Russlands für sie verloren war.



Den Markt öffnet ja nicht generell nur der Krieg, den Markt öffnet Russland in dem es zeigt das es nicht zuverlässig ist. Oder ist NS1 sanktioniert? Oder glauben wir die Mär mit der Turbine?


----------



## facehugger (18. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Berliner Zeitung: Sagenhafte Profite bei LNG: „Es ist eine unglaubliche Arbitrage“.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In unsrer schönen Welt dreht sich leider alles nur um`s Geld

Gruß


----------



## Robbers (18. August 2022)

Sorry für mein Deutsch, ich bin Engländer. 

Diese Krieg ist von die Amerikaner gepusht worden. Die haben Zelensky angestichelt, er hat Putin den Stirn geboten, und Putin hatte zwei Möglichkeiten, der erste, er zieht seine Truppen von der grenze ab (hat er letztes Jahr getan) und er niemand nimmt ihn mehr ernst, oder, er Maschiert ein.  Wir haben alle damit gerechnet das die Russen das ding in 3 Tagen zu ende bringen, auch die Amerikaner, denn, erst danach haben die angefangen die Ukraine zu unterstützen. Die wüssten das eine der ersten Sanktionen wäre Nordstream 2 nicht zu nutzen. Das wollten die vom anfang an so. Die haben gewonnen, in allen hinsichten. Nordstream 2 ist geschichte. Putin steht da als bösen. Billige Russischen Gas gibt es nicht mehr. Die Region ist destabilisiert und die können ihren "Sicherheit" dort verkaufen, und wir zahlen den Preis.


----------



## Samba001 (18. August 2022)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage
Wieso sind die Gaslager in Polen seit Monaten gefüllt ?
Wer die Antwort beantworten kann, der weiß was hier wirklich abgeht.


----------



## fipS09 (18. August 2022)

Samba001 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage
> Wieso sind die Gaslager in Polen seit Monaten gefüllt ?
> Wer die Antwort beantworten kann, der weiß was hier wirklich abgeht.



Vermutlich weil sie a) genügend gekauft haben und b) die Kapazität verglichen mit unseren Speichern verschwindend gering ist. Volle Speicher nützen nur begrenzt, wenn sie im Ernstfall nicht lange halten.
Wenn man Polens gesamtes Gas in unsere Speicher füllen würde, wären das 15% mehr Füllstand. Im Falle eines kompletten Lieferstopps wäre das Energie für 9 Tage.


----------



## Samba001 (18. August 2022)

Polen wollte der Auforderung Russlands nicht nachkommen das diese Ihr geliefertes Erdgas in Rubel bezahlen haben wollen.  Also wurde im Reverse Verfahren aus Deutschland nach Polen Gas gepumpt.  Der Aktuelle stand in Deutschland liegt jetzt bei 78%. Wenn du jetzt mal den EK vergleichst mit dem VK dann wirst du sehen das sich hier in Deutschland ein paar eine Goldene Nase verdient haben. Bis um das 4 fache wurde das Erdgas das nach Deutschland floss wieder verkauft.  Aber Hey, das ist nur eine Verschörungstheorie die übrigens sehr gut Dokumentiert ist.  Ich dachte auch erst es handelt sich hier um Realsatire, hätte auch fast gelacht wenn es nicht so ernst wäre.  LG
​


----------



## fipS09 (18. August 2022)

Samba001 schrieb:


> Aber Hey, das ist nur eine Verschörungstheorie die übrigens sehr gut Dokumentiert ist.  Ich dachte auch erst es handelt sich hier um Realsatire, hätte auch fast gelacht wenn es nicht so ernst wäre.  LG



Das streitet doch niemand ab, warum sollte es also eine Verschwörungtheorie sein, gibt ein paar Seiten weiter vorne auch Artikel dazu. Polen hat das Gas gekauft, teils über Verträge die vor der Krise bestanden.
Diese Speicher sind wie gesagt ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein, ändern auch nicht wirklich was am Marktpreis. 
Wenn wir anfangen alles zu konfiszieren was an Gas durch Deutschland fließt, stehen wir eventuell blöd da wenn wir auf die LNG Terminals unser Nachbarn angewiesen sind.


----------



## Bloodrock (18. August 2022)

Samba001 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage
> Wieso sind die Gaslager in Polen seit Monaten gefüllt ?
> Wer die Antwort beantworten kann, der weiß was hier wirklich abgeht.


Warum formulierst du es als Frage? Um hinterher sagen zu können: "Ich hab nicht geschwurbelt, ich hab ja nur eine Frage gestellt!"?

Billiger Trick 17. Nicht mal die Storch nutzt den noch. Was willst du sagen? Warum die Polen die Gaslager voll haben? Weil sie es heimlich von den Russen kaufen?, und wer Polen kennt, die mögen Russland noch weniger als uns.

Nein weil Polen nicht so gasabhängig ist. Privathaushalte werden dort anders geheizt und die Industrie dort hat sich schon vor Jahren von Russlands Rohstoffen unabhängig gemacht. Ergo brauchen sie kleinere Gaslager und die sind halt schon voll.

Frag lieber mal warum BASF immernoch lobbyiert das ihre Privatpipeline ne Ausnahmeregelung kriegt. Oder warum man wirklich in diesem Land der Industrie zuhört die schon wieder alle Verluste sozialisieren will und ernsthaft drüber redet das der Privatverbraucher an 2. Stelle kommt. Da wird die alte Sau "Arbeitsplätze" mal wieder durchs Dorf getrieben. Und hinterher dann, wenn man Steuergeld, Kurzarbeitergeld udn Konsorten kassiert hat, alle Verluste auf den Bürger umgelegt, die Manager mit fettesten Bonis bedacht und trotzdem noch tausende Leute gekündigt sagt man "Ja die Prognosen waren etwas hysterisch". Und dann lobbyiert man weiter das es wieder billiges Gas gibt oder man die Mehrkosten weiter umlegen kann. Wer denkt die Gasumlage ist März 23 Geschichte der raucht gutes Zeug.

Labert nicht rum. Vor 100 Jahren hätten die Bonzen das nur einmal gesagt  Genauso wie solche Vorschläge ala "Rente ab 70 damits unserem Speckgürtel weiter gut geht und ihr euch totarbeitet ach und Wehrpflicht damit wir das Pflegesystem nicht entprivatisieren müssen". So treibt man den letzten "jungen" unter 50 ausm Land.

Aber ja. Glaubt nur total geistig behinderte Verschwörungstheorien. ist wohl am einfachsten.

Der Grund ist: Die Polen sind Merkels Echsenmenschen. Als Kaltblüter brauchen die kein Gas im Winter.


----------



## Hills1975 (19. August 2022)

Bloodrock schrieb:


> Warum formulierst du es als Frage? Um hinterher sagen zu können: "Ich hab nicht geschwurbelt, ich hab ja nur eine Frage gestellt!"?
> 
> Billiger Trick 17. Nicht mal die Storch nutzt den noch. Was willst du sagen? Warum die Polen die Gaslager voll haben? Weil sie es heimlich von den Russen kaufen?, und wer Polen kennt, die mögen Russland noch weniger als uns.
> 
> ...


Danske für den Text.
Achso nur mal so, es wurde wohl offensichtlich die gasknappheit herbei geführt.
Siehe








						Deutsche Gasspeicher sind ungewöhnlich leer - die Menge reicht für einen Monat
					






					www.finanzen100.de


----------



## FR4GGL3 (19. August 2022)

Bloodrock schrieb:


> [...] Oder warum man wirklich in diesem Land der Industrie zuhört die schon wieder alle Verluste sozialisieren will und ernsthaft drüber redet das der Privatverbraucher an 2. Stelle kommt. Da wird die alte Sau "Arbeitsplätze" mal wieder durchs Dorf getrieben. Und hinterher dann, wenn man Steuergeld, Kurzarbeitergeld udn Konsorten kassiert hat, alle Verluste auf den Bürger umgelegt, die Manager mit fettesten Bonis bedacht und trotzdem noch tausende Leute gekündigt sagt man "Ja die Prognosen waren etwas hysterisch". Und dann lobbyiert man weiter das es wieder billiges Gas gibt oder man die Mehrkosten weiter umlegen kann. Wer denkt die Gasumlage ist März 23 Geschichte der raucht gutes Zeug.



Diese "alte Sau" die da durchs Dorf getrieben wird ist leider sehr real und wirksam. Selbst wenn ein Unternehmer aus "niederen Beweggründen" (aka der Gewinn reicht ihnen nicht mehr) zusperrt, kannst du nichts machen. Die zugehörigen Arbeitsplätze sind weg. Und der dessen Arbeitsplatz weg ist jammert dann nicht nur darüber dass er seine Gasrechnung nicht mehr zahlen kann, sondern darf sich über alles Gedanken machen. Nebenbei gibt man dem Staat dann nicht mehr Regelmäßig über die Einkommensabgaben ab, sondern man bezieht erstmal. Sehr ungut für den Staat und damit ein super Druckmittel für den der damit winkt.

Man darf das alles als unfair bezeichnen. Insbesondere dass sich "die Großen" alles in die Taschen stopfen. Aber sieh es mal so: Arbeitgeber / Arbeitnehmer Beziehungen sind immer nur reine Geschäftsbeziehungen. Wenn es dir nicht mehr passt schmeißt du auch hin und lässt deinen Arbeitgeber im Regen stehen. Und anders herum ist es eben auch so. Und wenn man selbst einmal in der Lage wäre sich die Taschen vollstopfen zu können, dann würde man das tun. Wäre der Mensch anders veranlagt, wären Menschen wie Mutter Teresa nicht so erwähnenswert. Ja, jetzt schreit jeder dass er die große Ausnahme ist... ist klar.

Das Spiel läuft aktuell so: der Arbeitnehmer / Endverbraucher schreit damit er Entlastungen bekommt. Die Arbeitgeberseite sieht, dass diese Regierung ein Anhänger der Religion der Umverteilung ist und wirft somit auch ihren Hut in den Ring. Jeder bringt sein bestes Druckmittel. Das stärkste Druckmittel gewinnt. Also alles ganz normal.

Leute, macht die Augen auf. Wörter wie "sozial" und "Solidarität" sind schöngeistig. Wenn die Krise kommt ist es aber natürlicher an sich selbst und seine Nächsten zu denken. Dieses Denken endet erst, wenn man irgendwo eine persönliche Grenze erreicht bzw. etwas selbst nicht hinbekommt. Dann taktiert man und macht Bündnisse mit dem der das hat was man selbst nicht kann. Im Kleinen wie im Großen.


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2022)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Der Spiegel gehört wenigsten snicht so einer Gruppe, Wie Bertelsmann oder Axelspringer.
> 
> Polarisieren tun sie alle, nur negative Nachrichten verkaufen sich super.
> 
> Deshalb mehrere Quellen durch ackern, meinung Bilden zack. Und nicht sofort das annehmen was sofort zu der eigenen Meinung passt.


Davon kannst du ausgehen. Die Quelle sollte nur den Vorwurf von Don entkräften, der zwar in sich schon offensichtlich Quatsch war und ist aber so, hat es einen objektiveren Character. Ich will das auch gar nicht werten, keine Ahnung, wie daraus dann eine nicht getätigte Aussage der Schuldzuweisung entstehen kann. Ich stelle nur fest, wer hier massiv profitiert und im gleichen Maße auch massiv unterstützt und man kann davon ausgehen, dass bei diesem massiven Profit nicht davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass es ernsthafte Bemühungen dahingehend gibt, dies "umgehend" zu beenden. Daher leitet sich auch die Feststellung nicht weniger ab, das mehr an der Eskalationsspirale gedreht wird als zu deeskalieren und die Europäer werden wieder schön vor den Karren gespannt. Ist ja auch einfach, wenn man selber von den Sanktionen weniger betroffen ist. Dieser Krieg hat wirklich etwas Unsägliches, in vielerlei Hinsicht und eine Auswirkung sehen und spüren wir vor allen Dingen jetzt.

MfG


----------



## LOGIC (19. August 2022)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja dieses Jahr auf einen milden Winter. Wir heizen mit Gas und ich habe schon ganz klar zu Hause gesagt:
> 
> "Dieses Jahr heißt es warm anziehen!"
> 
> Fast im ganzen Haus wird die Heizung ausgeschaltet. Einzig und allein im Bad wird die Fußbodenheizung laufen. Wir haben schon dicke decken fürs bett und Sofa gekauft. Warme Pantoffeln bereits da.


Frieren für den Frieden. Pass auf dass die Rohre nicht einfrieren! Darf man nicht unterschätzen. Minimal sollte die Heizung schon laufen.


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2022)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja dieses Jahr auf einen milden Winter. Wir heizen mit Gas und ich habe schon ganz klar zu Hause gesagt:
> 
> "Dieses Jahr heißt es warm anziehen!"
> 
> Fast im ganzen Haus wird die Heizung ausgeschaltet. Einzig und allein im Bad wird die Fußbodenheizung laufen. Wir haben schon dicke decken fürs bett und Sofa gekauft. Warme Pantoffeln bereits da.


Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß bei der Schimmelbeseitigung, denn wenn die Wände unter 16 Grad abkühlen und das werden sie, wenn du nicht heizt, werden sie schlagartig von Schimmel befallen und die Beseitigung würde dich sicherlich mehr kosten, als das was du dir dadurch erhoffst einzusparen. Hast du einen KfW 40 Haus, bist du sicherlich davon nicht betroffen aber ansonsten ist das etwas von dem man dringend abraten muss. Je nach Bausubstanz sollte die Wohnraumtemperatur nicht unter 20° liegen, bei Bestandsimmobilien sollte man auf 21-22 Grad heizen, so dass die Temperatur an den Wänden bei 30 cm Höhe nicht unter 18 Grad bzw 16 Grad fällt.

Und wenn du dich dann doch entschließt zu heizen, weil du nämlich dauerhaft bei solchen Temperaturen nicht wohnen kannst, dann musst du sehr viel Energie aufwenden um erst einmal die völlig ausgekühlten Wände aufzuwärmen, bevor die Wärme in dem Raum zunehmen kann.

MfG


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Davon kannst du ausgehen. Die Quelle sollte nur den Vorwurf von Don entkräften, der zwar in sich schon offensichtlich Quatsch war und ist aber so, hat es einen objektiveren Character. Ich will das auch gar nicht werten, keine Ahnung, wie daraus dann eine nicht getätigte Aussage der Schuldzuweisung entstehen kann. Ich stelle nur fest, wer hier massiv profitiert und im gleichen Maße auch massiv unterstützt und man kann davon ausgehen, dass bei diesem massiven Profit nicht davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass es ernsthafte Bemühungen dahingehend gibt, dies "umgehend" zu beenden. Daher leitet sich auch die Feststellung nicht weniger ab, das mehr an der Eskalationsspirale gedreht wird als zu deeskalieren und die Europäer werden wieder schön vor den Karren gespannt. Ist ja auch einfach, wenn man selber von den Sanktionen weniger betroffen ist. Dieser Krieg hat wirklich etwas Unsägliches, in vielerlei Hinsicht und eine Auswirkung sehen und spüren wir vor allen Dingen jetzt.


Du tust so als wenn die USA für den Krieg verantwortlich oder zumindest diesen provoziert haben, um einen Nutzen daraus zu ziehen. Klar, ohne die ganzen Waffenlieferungen wäre vielleicht schon die Ukraine, wie wir sie kannten, Geschichte. Aber die Ukraine verdient Unterstützung um sich gegen diesen feigen Überfall Russlands zu wehren.


----------



## Cybnotic (19. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist leider völlig normal Kindergeldbonus wird auch gegen Transferleistungen verrechnet. Das ist ungerecht, Beispiel.:
> Man erhält Unterhaltsvorschuss, da ein Elternteil nicht zahlt. Dieser Vorschuss ist notwendig, da zur Finanzierung zwei Einkommen i. d. R. notwendig sind.
> Alleinerziehender + UV + Kindergeldbonus = Abzug 50 % beim KGB
> Elternteil1 + Elternteil2(Doppeleinkommenhaushalt) + Kindergeldbonus = voller Betrag
> ...


Helfen würde schon wenn die Steuerprogession   erst ab einen gewissen Punkt greift sagen wir mal Willkürlich erst ab einen Jahresgeshalt von 500 000 Euro    Alle die drunterliegen können   sich Finaziell nicht schlechterstellen  
Das wird schon sehr vielen Helfen!


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du tust so als wenn die USA für den Krieg verantwortlich oder zumindest diesen provoziert haben, um einen Nutzen daraus zu ziehen. Klar, ohne die ganzen Waffenlieferungen wäre vielleicht schon die Ukraine, wie wir sie kannten, Geschichte. Aber die Ukraine verdient Unterstützung um sich gegen diesen feigen Überfall Russlands zu wehren.


Jetzt fängst du auch schon wie der Don an. Nein, habe ich nie geschrieben, gemeint oder suggeriert, das ist nur die typische Kampfrhetorik und Schubladengeschieberei, wenn man nüchtern feststellt, wer von dem Krieg profitiert und wer nicht und es wäre auch historisch gesehen naiv anzunehmen, dass es bei Kriegen nur um den Frieden und Menschenrechte geht... Egal, dass könnt ihr auch woanders klären, mit der Umlage hat das nichts mehr zu tun.
Zum Thema bleibt festzustellen, dass man einen großen Teil der Bevölkerung mit den Mehrkosten aktuell alleine lässt und davon wiederum viele sich das nicht leisten können, siehe Feststellung Paritäter. Die Umlage schützt den Zulieferer, dass soll gesamtgesellschaftliche Folgen abwenden, soweit so gut aber warum wird die Umlage dann nicht auch, so wie auch bei Benzin und 9 € Ticket, auf die "gesamte Gesellschaft" umgelegt? 

Das ist allein gesehen schon eine riesen Ungerechtigkeit und dennoch lenkt diese Debatte von dem eigentlich viel gravierenderen Problem ab, nämlich das unabhängig von der 2,4 Cent Umlage, die Gaspreise um den Faktor 4 angestiegen sind. Das bedeutet eine Vervierfachung der Kosten alleine beim Gas. So werden man eben aus 1000 € Gas pro Jahr 4000 €, Abschläge von 80 € pro Monat steigen auf knapp 400 €. Wie soll man sich das als alleinerziehender mit zwei Kindern, zur Mittelschicht gehördender Angestellter, der oberhalb der Zuschussgrenze liegt, leisten? Ein wir schaffen dass, sehe ich wie einst in der Flüchlingskrise nicht, das hier, geht an die Substanz und für dieses substanzielle Problem, sehe ich keinerlei Lösungen in Aussicht. Tatsächlich ist es ein Hohn, das von grüner Seite aus jetzt gesagt wird, man solle mehr frieren oder der Waschlappen wäre als Alternative zum Duschen eine sinnvolle Erfindung. Das ist anmaßend sondergleichen, wenn man so etwas fordert und selber davon gar nicht betroffen ist. Ich hab denen doch auch nicht vorgeschrieben, mit dem Fahrrad statt dem Auto zu fahren, als Alternative zur Spritpreisbremse.

Die Politik zeigt hier wirklich keine Glanzleistung. Das Gasproblem muss gelöst werden aber die Kosten dafür müssen sozialgerecht umgelegt werden und genau das geschieht nicht, denn wohlhabende KfW40 Eigenversorger, sind von der Umlage und der Abfederung gesamtgesellschaftlicher Folgen ausgeschlossen, so sieht die Realität aus und das ist defakto Klientelpolitik, von FDP und den Grünen...^^ Mit sozial hat das alles nichts mehr zu tun.

MfG


Cybnotic schrieb:


> Helfen würde schon wenn die Steuerprogession   erst ab einen gewissen Punkt greift sagen wir mal Willkürlich erst ab einen Jahresgeshalt von 500 000 Euro    Alle die drunterliegen können   sich Finaziell nicht schlechterstellen
> Das wird schon sehr vielen Helfen!


Linear wäre gerecht nur dann wandern ja die, die es sich leisten können, einfach aus und da sieht man dann, wo die Solidarität aufhört. Wer kann der geht und wer nicht kann der muss bleiben und damit auch zahlen. Man kann es auch wie in den USA machen. Lasst sie gehen aber auch im Ausland steuerpflichtig bleiben.

MfG


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Egal, dass könnt ihr auch woanders klären, mit der Umlage hat das nichts mehr zu tun.


Dann provoziere hier sowas mit deinen Sprüchen nicht.


DaStash schrieb:


> Die Politik zeigt hier wirklich keine Glanzleistung. Das Gasproblem muss gelöst werden aber die Kosten dafür müssen sozialgerecht umgelegt werden und genau das geschieht nicht, denn wohlhabende KfW40 Eigenversorger, sind von der Umlage und der Abfederung gesamtgesellschaftlicher Folgen ausgeschlossen, so sieht die Realität aus und das ist defakto Klientelpolitik, von FDP und den Grünen...^^ Mit sozial hat das alles nichts mehr zu tun.


Wohl eher von der FDP welche sich auch gegen eine Übergewinnsteuer sträubt.


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann provoziere hier sowas mit deinen Sprüchen nicht.


Du hast mir nicht vorzuschreiben, was ich denke und schreibe.  Wenn ihr nicht so reflexartig, bissig reagieren würdet und die ganze Situation mit Abstand betrachten würdet, dann könntet auch ihr sehen, dass hier "nirgends" irgendwelche Schuldzuweisungen stattgefunden haben. 

Und nein, nicht nur die FDP auch die Grünen, siehe Gasumlage aber egal, die Umlage ansich ist gar nicht das größte Problem, wie beschrieben.

MfG


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du hast mir nicht vorzuschreiben, was ich denke und schreibe.


Mache ich ja nicht. Aber du meintest ja "das gehört hier nicht hin". Obwohl du damit angefangen hast.  



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht so reflexartig, bissig reagieren würdet und die ganze Situation mit Abstand betrachten würdet, dann könntet auch ihr sehen, dass hier "nirgends" irgendwelche Schuldzuweisungen stattgefunden haben.


Liest sich aber so: als wenn die USA die Nutznießer dieses Krieges sind und ihn deswegen extra in die Länge ziehen.


DaStash schrieb:


> Und nein, nicht nur die FDP auch die Grünen, siehe Gasumlage aber egal, die Umlage ansich ist gar nicht das größte Problem, wie beschrieben.


Ohne die FDP würden sie einiges anders machen. Aber leider ist sie mit in der Regierung.


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mache ich ja nicht. Aber du meintest ja "das gehört hier nicht hin". Obwohl du damit angefangen hast.


Mhh, stimmt wohl...


RyzA schrieb:


> Liest sich aber so: als wenn die USA die Nutznießer dieses Krieges sind und ihn deswegen extra in die Länge ziehen.


Sind sie doch auch, ganz objektiv und ich kann nicht erkennen das es Bemühungen gibt, diesen schnell zu beenden oder Waffenstillstände zu verhandeln. Im Gegenteil, es wird nicht nur finanziell und militärisch enorm aufgerüstet sondern vor allem auch rhetorisch und gerne auch stellvertretend an anderer Stelle, ich sage nur Pelosi. Das kann man werten wie man will aber das es so ist, ist sehr offensichtlich, so viel Augen kann man gar nicht zukneifen um das nicht zu sehen. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ohne die FDP würden sie einiges anders machen. Aber leider ist sie mit in der Regierung.


Bedingt, ja aber die Grünen stechen auch durch Klientelpolitik heraus und gucke dir die Wahlverteilung an, Besserverdienende gehören mittlerweile zur Hauptklientel, nicht irgendwelche selbstversorgenden Tinyhaus Besitzer. 

MfG


----------



## Don-71 (19. August 2022)

DaStash schrieb:


> ich kann nicht erkennen das es Bemühungen gibt, diesen schnell zu beenden oder Waffenstillstände zu verhandeln.


Also die USA haben "Butscha" veranstaltet und die Artillerie Walze im Donbass eingesetzt?
Auch sprechen die USA von Entnazifizierung, Annexion, Umerziehung und sprechen dem ukrainischen Volk die Existenzberechtigung ab?
Wenn du das Thema Krieg beenden und Waffenstillstände hier ständig anführst und es dir so wichtig ist, dann schreibe doch mal faktisch, wie der deiner Meinung nach aussehen könnte und warum du es so falsch findest, das die Ukraine als Opfer eines völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieges, finanzielle Unterstützung und Waffen zur Selbstverteidigung bekommt, nachdem der Aggressor die ganze Zeit proklamiert, die Ukraine auf alle Fälle, komplett unterwerfen und annektieren zu wollen!


----------



## DaStash (19. August 2022)

Lass gut sein...

MfG


----------



## fipS09 (19. August 2022)

Hills1975 schrieb:


> Achso nur mal so, es wurde wohl offensichtlich die gasknappheit herbei geführt.



Das ist richtig, die Frage ist nur von wem. In deiner Quelle steht ja das beispielsweise der größte von Gazprom leergefahren wurde


----------



## Hills1975 (19. August 2022)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, die Frage ist nur von wem. In deiner Quelle steht ja das beispielsweise der größte von Gazprom leergefahren wurde


Ja und wo kommt Gazprom her? Ah ok…..

Andere Frage wer hat ab 2014 alles an die verkauft bzw. sich weiter abhängig gemacht?


fipS09 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, die Frage ist nur von wem. In deiner Quelle steht ja das beispielsweise der größte von Gazprom leergefahren wurde



ein sehr interessanter Beitrag



			https://www.focus.de/finanzen/boerse/nord-stream-2-mit-gaslieferungen-erklaert-russland-den-grossen-krieg-an-europa_id_24351237.html


----------



## fipS09 (19. August 2022)

Hills1975 schrieb:


> Ja und wo kommt Gazprom her? Ah ok…..
> 
> Andere Frage wer hat ab 2014 alles an die verkauft bzw. sich weiter abhängig gemacht?



Das war unsere damalige Regierung, selbst schuld  Genau auf das was in deinem Artikel steht wollte ich hinaus, Russland hat das von langer Hand geplant. Mir unverständlich wie man da die Schuld bei den USA und Co. suchen kann.
WIR haben uns Abhängig gemacht von jemandem der unzuverlässig liefert. Davor haben die USA (wohl nicht ganz uneigennützig) bereits vorher gewarnt. Wollte halt keiner hören.


----------



## SimonG (19. August 2022)

fipS09 schrieb:


> WIR haben uns Abhängig gemacht von jemandem der unzuverlässig liefert. Davor haben die USA (wohl nicht ganz uneigennützig) bereits vorher gewarnt.


Beides richtig. Diese Abhängikeit von Russland war ein Risiko, welches bereitwillig, wissend und trotz Warnungen eingegangen wurde um populäre Ziele wie Kohle- bzw. Atomausstieg zu ermöglichen und die Wirtschaft mit preiswerter Energie zu versorgen. Alles dank russischem Gas als billigen Energieträger.


----------



## Cybnotic (20. August 2022)

Es ist egal von wem Deutschland sein Gas bezieht, es bleibt  somit immer eine Abhängigkeit
Klar war es ein Fehler nur auf ein paar wenigen  Quellen zu setzen.   Aber  die Miesere hat aleine die Bundesregierung sprich  Ampel zu verantworten.  Das die Presse das nicht Diffenziert aufzeigt, zeigt auch das die heute nur Propagandawerkzeug der Macht ist 
Fakt ist das die Unmoralisch   aus einer  oder 2 Röhren aus Russland Gas gerne noch nachgieren, aber  aus einer Nigelnagelneuen nicht..   Wer soll hier also wirklich bestraft und ausgebeutet werden ?


Cybnotic schrieb:


> Es ist egal von wem Deutschland sein Gas bezieht, es bleibt  somit immer eine Abhängigkeit
> Klar war es ein Fehler nur auf ein paar wenigen  Quellen zu setzen.   Aber  die Miesere hat aleine die Bundesregierung sprich  Ampel zu verantworten.  Das die Presse das nicht Diffenziert aufzeigt, zeigt auch das die heute nur Propagandawerkzeug der Macht ist
> Fakt ist das die Unmoralisch   aus einer  oder 2 Röhren aus Russland Gas gerne noch nachgieren, aber  aus einer Nigelnagelneuen nicht..   Wer soll hier also wirklich bestraft und ausgebeutet werden ?


Die Kriegskosten die die Bundesregierung den Bürgern aufs Auge drückt  wird natürlich auch durch die Hohen Energie Kosten zum teil bezahlt..


SimonG schrieb:


> Beides richtig. Diese Abhängikeit von Russland war ein Risiko, welches bereitwillig, wissend und trotz Warnungen eingegangen wurde um populäre Ziele wie Kohle- bzw. Atomausstieg zu ermöglichen und die Wirtschaft mit preiswerter Energie zu versorgen. Alles dank russischem Gas als billigen Energieträger.


Würde eher sagen beides Falsch... denn der Grund der angeblichen Unzuverlässigkeit liegt hier eindeutig bei der Bundesregierung   die Fadenscheinlich die Genehmigung für Nordstream2 vorgehalten hat    bei einem Bau der Mehrjährig von Statten ging  Klar das man durch Sanktionen da selbst die Schuld trägt..  Gleichzeitig aber mit anderen Staaten  wie Öl   ganz anders verfährt    Heuchler sind das in meinen Augen!

PS.  Wirtschaft und Politik bzw Menschlichkeit   passen einfach nicht zusammen...

zumal auch eine Turbine die Eigentum der Russen ist für den Gastransport auch frech nicht  zurückgegeben wird..  Also  man kann Russland viel vorwerfen aber unzuverlässigkeit ?  Das ist schlicht nicht ganz die Wahrheit !


----------



## DaStash (20. August 2022)

Tagesspiegel: Kretschmanns Waschlappen, Jaraschs Katzenwäsche: Die Verzichts-Bekenntnisse sind unangebracht.








						Die Verzichts-Bekenntnisse sind unangebracht
					

Kürzer duschen, besser gar nicht: Deutschlands Politik überbietet sich mit Selbstauskünften aus dem Bad. Das verdeckt die soziale Schieflage. Ein Kommentar.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Wenn die, denen es egal ist, anderen die keine Wahl haben Ratschläge geben...

Die Politik kann tatsächlich froh darüber sein, dass die Deutschen eher Schäfchen sind und gerne in der Herde stehen und nicht ausbrechen. Wären das andere Länder und Gesellschaften, da gäbe es jetzt schon Volksaufstände, bei dem was da auf die Gesellschaft zu rollt...

MfG


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2022)

Ach hör doch mit deiner Querdenkerei auf.


----------



## DaStash (20. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_gVgcWYR1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MfG


----------



## stolpi (21. August 2022)

hmmm wenn ich das höre...die Regierung will sich nicht bereichern und reduzieren die MwSt.
Warum nehmen sie nicht das Geld und finanzieren das 9€ Ticket weiter?
Das hilft wirklich vielen die hart der Grenze leben müssen.



Viele Grüße,
stolpi


----------



## SimonG (23. August 2022)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Klar war es ein Fehler nur auf ein paar wenigen Quellen zu setzen. Aber die Miesere hat aleine die Bundesregierung sprich Ampel zu verantworten.


Es hätte eine ganze Reihe Bundesregierungen gegeben, die alternative Gaslieferanten hätten etablieren können. Keine hat es getan. Mit Nordstream 2 wurde die Abhängigkeit von Russland noch weiter zementiert. Dazu sei gesagt, dass Russland sich lange als sehr zuverlässiger Partner in Sachen Gas gezeigt hatte. Es war für beide Seiten ein sehr gutes Geschäft.

Die Ampelregierung hat mit der aktuellen Situation kaum was zu tun. Dass Putin gerade dieses Jahr die Sicherungen bzgl. Ukraine durchbrennen hat nichts mit der Ampel-Regierung zu tun. Unter einer CDU-Regierung (sagen wir Laschet hätte gewonnen) wäre genau das gleiche passiert.


Cybnotic schrieb:


> denn der Grund der angeblichen Unzuverlässigkeit liegt hier eindeutig bei der Bundesregierung die Fadenscheinlich die Genehmigung für Nordstream2 vorgehalten hat


Die Genehmigung wurde vorgehalten als Reaktion auf die Annexion der Krim (bzw. deren Vorbereitung). Das Hinauszögern der Zulassung war im Grunde die erste Sanktion gegen Russland durch Deutschland. Die USA haben schon vorher sanktioniert, nur weniger heftig als jetzt.

Die Russen waren also nicht unzuverlässig. Das ist nicht der Grund für die Gaspreise. Als Reaktion auf die Invasion in die Ukraine hat Deutschland sich an einem Wirtschaftskrieg gegen Russland beteiligt. Das hat Russland entsprechend mit Gasverknappung beantwortet.


----------

